# Zola's endless pursuit of muscle blog



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello, this is my first ever journal. I will try to keep this up to date regularly with my progress if anyone is interested!

I am currently 27 years old, 11.5 stone @ 5ft 11".

I had been cutting months before the summer holidays and got in decent shape. Now I am very keen to do a good big clean bulk (first time also doing this), going into winter and the new year.

I am starting StrongLifts 5x5 on Monday for the first time. I have never done a programme quite like this and I am pretty excited.

My first 5x5 blog will be on monday night after I get started. I probably will not be blogging every night, but I will definitely update it at least once a week. I want to track my own progress and hopefully this blog can be of use to someone who may be in a position similar to me.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed in mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

First job mate get a pic on here so I can compere every month or so with pics


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

subbed mate


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Have you done much building before? Do you have much mass on you already? If your a weak little runt like me, we may be in very similar shoes!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

faultline said:


> so I can


So YOU can compere


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck mate. Pics and vids are a necessity for a good journal


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Have you done much building before? Do you have much mass on you already? If your a weak little runt like me, we may be in very similar shoes!


I have a bit of muscle but nowhere near my potential haha. Still a young student of the iron. Spent too much of my life in heavy cardio, time to bulk up.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Zola said:


> I have a bit of muscle but nowhere near my potential haha. Still a young student of the iron. Spent too much of my life in heavy cardio, time to bulk up.


I'm basically starting from nothing aswell, will be interesting to see if we get any changes


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Zola, do you have your diet sorted out? That's a BIG part of putting on muscle mass


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Zola, do you have your diet sorted out? That's a BIG part of putting on muscle mass


Yes mate I think so.

Eating nearly all clean, protein and carbs every meal. Firing the food in me like a trooper at the moment.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Day 1 - Monday *

Got my first ever speeding ticket 2 minutes from home today, after driving more than a decade with nothing! This enraged me. Anyway I got home and thought I would get straight into this.

I followed the guide to the latter but it all felt too light for me. I did it all anyway.

5x5 Squats @ 45lbs / 20kg

5x5 Bench Press @ 45lbs / 20kg

5x5 Barbell Rows @ 60lbs / 30kg

I wasn't getting much of a burn at all, and to be honest I am still raging at getting stopped by the cops, I ended up doing some of the reps 10 times.

I am finished now and havent broken a sweat. Thankfully I have my weekly 5 a side game coming up later.

I realise this programme is about patience, form and gradual building, so I will try to stick to it religiously and see how I get on.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If your used to lifting then start a bit heavier, I'm starting bench at 35kg, adding 2.5 every sesh to end at 80 kg by week 12, at mo I can do 60kg, so hopefully it will push me through


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Month 1: Day 2 - Wednesday*

*
*

Feeling good today.

5x5 Squat @ 30kg

5x5 Overhead Press @ 20kg

1x5 Deadlift @ 45kg

Pretty simple stuff so far. I wanted to keep my exercises close to the guide and not get too carried away too quickly.. I upped my squats a little bit which I think is at a better place to base from. Now I will slowly load up on each exercise with every workout.

The workout is over so quickly I feel like I haven't worked hard enough! It will get harder, no doubt about it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zola said:


> *Month 1: Day 2 - Wednesday*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


i like sl i made some good gains from it .

and your right in the intro period it is easy but stick with it and keep the movements explosive .


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Wrecked today, must be tired from work and possibly my cycle last night. Came home and lay down tonight.. big mistake, as I dosed off and found it hard getting up.

Got up and blasted through this pretty quickly.. the squat was a bit tiring, but everything else was fine.

5×5 Squats @ 35kg

5×5 Bench Press @ 30kg

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 35kg


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

SL is a good routine, I just don't like the bloke who "created it", not sure why but he just grates on me, depending on your body type (hard gainer) it might also be worth checkling out the GOMAD diet bit on that site.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> i like sl i made some good gains from it .
> 
> and your right in the intro period it is easy but stick with it and keep the movements explosive .


daft one, but if your cycling as well as doing stronglifts you are working out your legs every night for three nights? that isnt good for recovery? just reading between the lines and playing devils advocate, from a fellow strong lifts user, im at week 4 next week, squating upto 48kg by the end of next week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dumdum said:


> daft one, but if your cycling as well as doing stronglifts you are working out your legs every night for three nights? that isnt good for recovery? just reading between the lines and playing devils advocate, from a fellow strong lifts user, im at week 4 next week, squating upto 48kg by the end of next week


eat more to recover .


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> eat more to recover .


but surely the muscle cant fully regrow after just one day? (i have no clue, this is a genuine question??)

for a muscle to grow it not only needs nutrition, it also needs rest does it not? or rather not to be hammered on a bike ride that makes a person 'tired'?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

How far are you cycling ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good luck Zola I'm stubbed.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good luck Zola I'm stubbed.


hurts ya toe that lol, im subbed too cos your on same program as me 



ewen said:


> How far are you cycling ?


just so you understand what i meant, he is doing squats say weds, then bike (far enough to knacker him out) thurs, then squats friday, didnt want you to think i meant three nights over a week, i am doing that and two days is fine for recovery for me with a half decent diet


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

I've just recently started doing stronglifts so will keep an eye on your progress. Good luck, subbed.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dumdum said:


> hurts ya toe that lol, im subbed too cos your on same program as me
> 
> just so you understand what i meant, he is doing squats say weds, then bike (far enough to knacker him out) thurs, then squats friday, didnt want you to think i meant three nights over a week, i am doing that and two days is fine for recovery for me with a half decent diet


cycling will flush blood through the muscles getting rid of lactic acid , of course cycling for long periods will have an effect but the body will over come this .


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Im only cycling relatively short distances, say 5-10 miles once or twice a week. Got a new bike so it's the novelty really.

I may blast them at the end of SL workouts if I have the energy and if the weather is decent.

Bit of hard cycling after heavy squats can only be a good thing. I'll not be overtraining, or especially doing it on rest days when it starts getting tough.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Took Measurements today. I am a lean bean! Hopefully build this out a bit.

Wil be taking measurements once a month when the muscles are cold.

Month 1, week 1:

Left arm: 29.5cm

Right Arm: 30.7.cm

Chest: 100cm

Stomach: 85cm


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you put up your diet Zola Budd?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

fair enough, sorry to disrupt your thread OP


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Have you put up your diet Zola Budd?


My needs to stay alive each day is 1900 Calories.

Trying to load up on a bit more food, but cleanly.

My diet consists of this mostly.

*Breakfast*

30g whey (50g protein)

4 weetabix with milk

*Snack*

2 rounds toast with peanut butter

big handful of almonds

apple

*Lunch (almost everyday)*

Brown rice, chicken breast, peppers, onions, broccoli, sweetcorn

*Snack*

Almonds or other nuts

*Dinner*

Either:

> sweet potatoes, chicken and veg

> shepherds/cottage pie with loads of mince

> chicken curry

> mix of meat and veg

*Postworkout / Drink every night regardless*

1 cup oats, 1 banana, 2 scoop whey, 500ml milk (900 calories)

I have noticed that I have added 4lbs in the last month or so.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bang a ltr of this a day in to bump cals up if need be .

http://www.ocado.com/product/19940011?name=Gold_Top_Jersey_Guernsey_Milk&source=PLA&gclid=CLWA0KKV4LECFZQZtAoddR8ALA


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

only seen this, good luck

subbed


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You need to eat more than that Zola, try getting 3000 calories plus.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Increased this week:

5x5 Squat @ 38kg

5x5 Overhead Press @ 25kg

1x5 Deadlift @ 50kg

Got my first workout in with the new squat stands. They are already proving to be a good purchase and they are compact also.

Feeling good!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Week 2, Day 2.

Up again.

5×5 Squat @ 40kg

5×5 Bench Press @ 35kg

1×5 Deadlift @ 54kg

Feeling like I have plenty of energy today. I had a cup of coffee around 4pm before leaving work, the caffeine is possibly still in my system.

Blasted through this all with relative ease.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 2, day 3*

5×5 Squat @ 42.5kg

5×5 Overhead Press @ 30kg

1×5 Deadlift @ 56.5kg

Had a dirty Chinese takeaway 20 mins before this. Felt sluggish during squats / lack of energy. Only started to feel good after a couple sets of overhead presses.

Finished up with deadlifts, got a sweat on!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

How's your eating going pal? You getting in more cals at the moment?

Your training seems to be going good keep at it


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Doing my best mate, the weight is going on, abs gone unless tensed!

my bulk shake at night helps get the most of 1000 cals in on top of meals.

Felt sick last night going to bed with so much liquid in my belly.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You will get used to eating and before long you will be hungry all the fookin time!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Week 3, Day 1

5×5 Squats @ 45kg

5×5 Bench Press @ 40g

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 40kg

Slight increases again...Rushing through this tonight (still keeping correct form though), as I have somewhere to be very shortly.

Had next to no rest on this tonight so feeling it a bit, especially with the weather being so hot and I am working out in a tiny room!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 3, Day 2*

Up again:

5×5 Squats @ 47.5kg

5×5 Overhead Press @ 35kg

1×5 Deadlift @ 60.5kg

Noticeable jump in the overhead press yet still relatively fine.

All else ok also.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

How are you finding that overhead press? It kills me, I can only overhead press about half what I can bench press.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok so far, i jumped up 5kg from the last time and it was a noticeable increase. I will add smaller weights from here on in, nice and gradual.

It will likely get tough in the next few weeks.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 3, Day 3*

5×5 Squats @ 50kg

5×5 Bench Press @ 45kg

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 42.5kg

Reasonably stressful end to the working day with a lot of last minute deadlines. Got a late coffee around 4.30. These two factors seemed to have helped me focus hard and fire through these sets like a man possessed!

No problems on any. Finished off the last set of barbell rows with 10 reps as I had the energy and I wanted more sweat to fall!

Looking forward to next week already!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

excellent mate, keep it going :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Weight update :

A week before i started this programme i was 11stone 6lbs.

I am now 12stone 1lb. I am buzzing as the weight is going and Im feeling a bit bigger already


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

In 6 months you'll be a monster !

Keep going mate. Doing well


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That is great progress, mate. Ive just done my first week of Wendlers program, and seeing you progress is really helping me believe I can actually make some gains at last. And if I don't, I think I'll be trying Strong Lifts next!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 4, Day 1*

Bank holiday today, so getting my workout in early for a change.

5×5 Squats @ 54kg

5×5 Overhead Press @ 37.5kg

1×5 Deadlift @ 64kg

Jumped up a bit on each, overhead press was fun on the last set, didnt do too much resting between sets, so the last 2 or 3 reps in the last set got a good burn on the shoulders.

Noticeable increase in the deadlifts but all still ok. Squats were fine.

Feeling good today!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 4, Day 2*

I had little food in the house for dinner tonight so I had a dirty KFC on the way home from work...naturally I went into my workout feeling a bit sluggish and somewhat guilty. I left it an hour between eating and exercising.

5×5 Squats @ 56.5kg

5×5 Bench Press @ 47.5kg

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 45kg

Felt it tonight, squats felt a bit harder, bench was fine, barbell rows also fine. I think in the next few weeks I will be approaching the difficult stages, so I will be loading at a slower rate to try and keep myself on track as much as possible.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes, my advice is to slow down as soon as it feels like you are working, leave it too late and you will hit demotivating plateus too soon.

I am interested how you manage to make up some of the weights you do.... Do you have 0.75kg plates at your gym? I can't work put how you do it otherwise?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I workout at home.

I usually end uo adding 2.5kg minimum as the smallest plates i have are 1.25kg


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

yeah same here, 1.25kgs at my gym.

Please put me out of my misery, how do you make a bar add up to 56.5kg? I keep trying different combos but cannot see it, I think my brain is overheating. lol. is it a typo? was it 57.5kg? and then previous 54kg? was that 55kg?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a few cast irons and oddly weighted vinyls j have collected over the years.

I made it up with:

4x5kg on each side =40kg

2x4.5kg on each side = 9kg

2x2.5kg = 5kg

2x1.25kg = 2.5kg

Totals to 56.5kg


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Do you not add the weight of the bar also. In my gym, the bar weighs 20Kg!!!

Subbed by the way.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

No, don't have an Olympic setup unfortunately...the bar is pretty light.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You are still lifting it. Weigh the bar and add it in


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Is it a 5 foot standard bar? If so I think they weight 7 1/2 kg. Make sure to count the bar in. Your lifting more than your putting down in your notes


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Its a York one, weighs 6kg apparently! Googled it just now.

I don't have scales in the house, weighed myself at parents house when visiting, so can't confirm.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Correction!

I hadn't been counting my York barbell all this time, so I need to add 2kg on top.

From today I will include today's increase plus 6kg.

5×5 Squats @ 58kg becomes 60kg

5×5 Overhead Press @ 39kg becomes 41kg

1×5 Deadlift @ 67kg becomes 69kg

All went ok!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

73


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

now updated..


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

only just seen your journal. Good luck with your 5X5 routine. :thumb:

I will watch with intrest.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 5, Day 1*

I feel like a bit of an idiot! I took all the weights off and weighed the barbell, its actually nowhere near 6kg and feels like 2kg. Relied on dodgy information online than taking all the weights off and seeing for myself, eejit!

I have edited my previous posts, to reflect this, I will be adding 2kg onto each workout from here on in.

Here is todays session:

5×5 Squats @ 62kg

5×5 Bench Press @ 52kg

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 49.5kg

All went good, felt fresh today with plenty of energy.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you actually weigh it or guess? Every kilo counts


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Held out a 2.5kg in one hand and the barbell in another then swapped hands. They are around the same. Il need to get it to a friends house to weigh properly, but ik convinced its no heavier than 2 / 2.5kg mate.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I've got the 5' solid steel York barbell, when I weighed it with my luggage scales (all I had to hand!) it came out at 6kg. Is yours solid or hollow, as my York EZ bar is hollow and though I've not weighed it I would guess it's around a kilo or so.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah its hollow mate.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Week 5, Day 2

5×5 Squats @ 64.5kg

5×5 Overhead Press @ 42.5kg

1×5 Deadlift @ 72kg

Blasted through the squats today very quickly. Tried to do the same on the overhead press and the last set was rather difficult!

Notice a considerable increase in the deadlift, but all still ok.

I need to invest in a weight lifting belt, going to buy one tomorrow.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zola said:


> I need to invest in a weight lifting belt, going to buy one tomorrow.


Why? (Honest question)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Week 5, Day 2
> 
> 5×5 Squats @ 64.5kg
> 
> ...


Going well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> Why? (Honest question)


Scared of putting my back out when it gets v heavy


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

from my experience of a deadlift at 89 kg after seven weekes on stronglifts, with good form you will be nowhere near popping your back, 89kg came up a piece of cake and surprised even me! no belt, and straight over hand grip, not gone to under over yet, but its good fun this! failed to do 5x5 on OHP the other day at 41.5kg, did 4x5 and 1x3 for last set! did same but with 1x4 at end for barbell row, sucks failing, but feels so good when you batter it like i did on monday and today 

tbh i dont want to use a belt, i breathe in at top, squat and breath out at the top, will get very heavy before i give in and get a belt, unnassisted for the near future  nice gains there bud  deadlift feels comfy so far, will need a lympic bar at this rate for deads! mine is rated at 150kg i think (york spinlock beefy bar)!! prob be an early xmas pressie in october/november to myself LOL


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 5, Day 3*

5x5 Squat @ 66.5kg

5×5 Bench Press @ 57kg

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 52kg

Went through this really quick tonight. Getting a bit more difficult, but still all ok


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

when i started to feel the weight was getting pretty heavy i stopped doing the same weight 5 x 5 and did 5 sets still, maybe different reps with the lighter weights to warm up for lifting the target weight. one day doing the shoulder press i near sh1t when i lifted the bar off the rack  so that made me build up the weight, not as much as a shock to the body


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

i now do warm up sets with roughly half the weight of the 5x5, so if im squatting 71.5kg i did 2x5 with 39kg as that was a convienient bar plus 15/side as a warm up 

staggered sets is more like madcow 5x5 and is better after the initial constant 5x5 has stalled


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Had to shift my training back a day as I have a wedding this friday, so adjusting to avoid missing a session.

*Week 6, Day 1*

5x5 Squats @ 67kg

5x5 Overhead Press @ 44kg

1×5 Deadlift @ 74kg

Getting heavier but still manageable. Starting to get a real proper sweat on each work out now, which I am enjoying!

Feeling good!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Had to shift my training back a day as I have a wedding this friday, so adjusting to avoid missing a session.
> 
> *Week 6, Day 1*
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 6, Day 2*

Doing training late tonight as only got time now.

5×5 Squats @ 69kg

5×5 Bench Press @ 59kg

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 54kg

Blasted through all ok, last set of barbell rows was bit tough but I didn't rest enough.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 6, Day 3*

5×5 Squats @ 71kg

5×5 Overhead Press @ 47kg

1×5 Deadlift @ 76kg

Squats were fine, but the Overhead Press was TOUGH! The first couple of sets were fine, but last set was especially difficult. I think longer rest times are required. Up to now, I have been trying to keep rest times around 1 minute. I think I need to start extending them out for longer to let the muscles recover for a bit longer.

Deadlifts were absolutely fine.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

as you have a 57kg Bench press, a 47kg Overhead press is fantastic :thumb:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

this may be a daft question, but why is your deadlift not going up by 5kg a session when youve done 1x5 and lifted well, and squats go up by 2kg? yet overhead press went up by 3kg?

have you got the spreadsheet for stronglifts? or the iphone app?

your progressng ok, but not aswell as you should be with proper weight increments?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> as you have a 57kg Bench press, a 47kg Overhead press is fantastic :thumb:


i agree, and a row almost as good as your bench is also fantastic.

are you being super strict with your form for rowing?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks fellas

Yes being super strict yes with everything, paranoid about injury so always checking form and slow and steady.

As for adding weight to deadlifts i will add more each time. Just been focusing on adding more here and there without set patterns as such. Always going up though by a few at least.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Measurements update:*

Week 1

Left arm: 29.5cm

Right arm: 30.7.cm

Chest: 100cm

Left leg: 53.5cm

Right leg: 50.5cm

Week 7

Left Arm: 31cm

Right Arm: 32cm

Chest: 99cm

Left Leg: 56.5cm

Right Leg: 53cm

Bit disappointed to have lost a cm on my chest, why could that be? Could it be down to form? Maybe because the weight is only getting heavier now?

I have added a little to each arm, and an inch to each leg which is quite encouraging though.

My weight is also up to 12stone 4lbs. I came back from holiday in July at 11stone 6lbs.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

might have lost fat off chest ?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I think there is a bit more definition to my pecs but they are still pretty tiny and undefined at my stage of development. I havent lost weight either, gained.

Not sure whats happened to be honest, hopefully it is just fat thats been zapped.

Hopefully I will see gains shortly in this area :confused1:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Zola said:


> *Measurements update:*
> 
> Week 1
> 
> ...


I think that's a great result from just under 2 months bulking, just think what you'll look like by next summer. That's what keeps me going.... Hmm, i put that badly, just to clarify, thinking about what I'll look like keeps me going! Lol


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 7, Day 1*

Into week 7 and feeling really fresh today. The extra days rest from shifting all of last weeks workouts forward has really helped me today I think.

5×5 Squats @ 74kg

5×5 Bench Press @ 62kg

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 57kg

I also changed my weekly lunches to pasta with chicken and veg for this week (as opposed to with rice), this may have helped with better energy levels, not sure.

I blasted through this today with no problems at all. My triceps are burning nicely as I type this. A new section of my tricep has popped out that I haven't seen before..going right down to the elbow.

This is the most pumped I have felt after the 5x5 routine so far.

Feeling great!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

good stuff mate :thumbup1:

great going


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Going well with the routine mate, keep it up!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 7, Day 2*

5×5 Squats @ 77kg 4x5

I have had a knee pain thats been developing in the outside of my left knee over the past week or so. Today its been very sore when squatting. I have tried to adjust stance, form etc but it doesn't seem to help. I am scared of doing some real damage to it, so I had to stop after 4 sets. If this gets worse I may have to take a break from squatting for a while, which would be a real shame as I am enjoying this program. I will take it easy tomorrow and see how I am on Friday.

5×5 Overhead Press @ 49kg

These were tough after the 3rd set. I took a longer rest (2-3 mins) and was able to complete it. Last rep was tough!

1×5 Deadlift @ 84kg

Threw on 8kg to my deadlift. No problems.

Heres hoping I can return to this on Friday!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You taking fish oils mate ?

- - - Updated - - -

You taking fish oils mate ?

- - - Updated - - -

You taking fish oils mate ?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah and flax seed, its eased a fair bit now!

Hopefully fresh again by friday.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 7, Day 3*

Felt ok to train, a knee support and a belt have been purchased and put on me however. I got stuck into this:

5×5 Squats @ 82kg

5×5 Bench Press @ 67kg

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 62kg

Felt a lot more secured with the knee strap on.

The squats were fine. The very last rep of the last set in the bench press was very difficult and I only just made it back up high enough to stick back on the rack! I think I needed a longer rest time.

Barbell rows were ok for the first 2 sets. Sets 3,4 and 5 were very very difficult and I only just managed them. My form for the 5th set wasn't great either. Longer rest times needed, but I may soon be approaching my peak in this exercise.

All in all a very good session and I feel good!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Keep going mate. Doing well.

Can't beat a knee strap on


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

doing brilliant mate.

i think it was tassotti gave me the tip to not put the collars on the end of the bar to keep the weights on. with the collars off you can tip the bar to the side to get rid of the weight if you cant manage to get the bar up high enough if training alone


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 8, Day 1*

Into week 8 now and feeling good. Feel a lot more secure with my knee strap and belt, no pains in the knee at all thankfully.

Had the day off work today, so felt my energy levels were quite good.

5×5 Squats @ 87kg

5×5 Overhead Press @ 52kg

1×5 Deadlift @ 89kg

The last set of overhead presses were very difficult, but still just about manageable. I took longer rest times between each set and this seemed to help. For my last set I could have used an extra minute perhaps!

A good session and feeling pumped.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

making good progress mate :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Pics finally....Remember I am very new to this game, so my build is pretty tiny compared to most of you on here. Gotta start somewhere I suppose!

I wish I had taken a few better pics from week 1, this is the only pic I have. This was me at week 1, 11 Stone 6 lbs.



The second pic is me today, weighing 12 Stone 4 lbs.





I am still a long, long, long way off where I want to be, but I think I am starting to go in the right direction.

Another couple of stone and a bit of heavier lifts..


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Brilliant mate :thumbup1: . Looks to me your chest and shoulders are bigger and maybe your arms. I can see your tricep sticking out. Your older picture doesn't show it unless it's the angle of the picture


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good progress mate.

How's the diet looking at the moment? Can you post it up ?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks dudes  Definitely added some size since starting, early days though 

Diet consists of:

Breakfast shake:

Large cup of oats, banana, 500ml milk, 2 scoops whey

snack

couple handfuls of almonds, apple

lunch

pasta or brown rice, with chicken breast, peppers and loads of veg

dinner

usually roasted sweet potato with chicken and veg, shepherds pie or a homemade curry. Lots of carbs and aprotein.

Snack

Whatever is going, no junk + 1 scoop whey with milk

Late evening shake

As morning shake (940 cals in each)

I don't keep a really strict calorie count but i am trying to aim for around 3000 a day.

I drink that bulker shake morning and night without fail. Seems to help


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks fine.

Just keep going mate.

Doing well


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks  will keep working at it for sure


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 8, Day 2*

5×5 Squats @ 89kg

5×5 Bench Press @ 69kg

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 64.5kg

All getting difficult now! Struggled with most of these (except the squat). Manage to complete all. For the bench press I did sets 3 & 4 too quick and really struggled. I rested for a few mins and did set 5 without much trouble at all.

My form for the barbell rows wasnt great between sets 2, 3 & 4. I rested longer for set 5 and form improved a little, but I struggled to get the bar the whole way up with good form.

Sweatin!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 8, Day 3*

5×5 Squats @ 91kg

Felt heavy, but no problems completing

5×5 Overhead Press @ 54kg

Failed first set after 4 reps, could only get rep 5 onto the squat stands again. Rest.

2nd set - all 5, but difficult

3rd set - 4 reps, almost 5, but ran out of steam

4th set - 4 reps, no hope of 5th

5th set - 3 reps

All in all a bit of a fail!!! Next week I wont up the weight for this exercise and will try it again.

1×5 Deadlift @ 95kg

A little tricky, but manageable.

Glad its the weekend now, I am wrecked!


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Mate OHP is the 1st thing to fail on 5x5 don't beat yourself up, bench will be next.

If doing strict military don't feel bad about turning it into push press to get the last rep out, they help with lock out and will help you to keep increasing the weight. Soon you'll need to start looking at 3 sets of 5, then 1 top set of 5 and finally 3 sets of 3, by then your squat and deadlift should be at least 1.5 x your bw. 5/3/1 is amazing and if you stick with it will get you well into 2xbw for high reps


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 9, Day 1*

5×5 Squats @ 94kg

Getting heavy but still getting through them quickly.

5×5 Bench Press @ 72kg

Heavy! First 2 sets no problem, longer rest for the 3rd and no real issue.

4th set I only managed 4 clean reps, didnt have the energy to make the 5th.

5th set I recovered to all 5 reps, and only just, blood pumping pretty hard!

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 64.5kg

Set 1 - complete but with bad form (first couple ok, but I found myself jerking my body to complete the reps)

Same jerking motion for the remaining sets. No way I could get them up cleanly without losing form.

I wont increase the weight for this exercise next week, and will try to get the form right (if I can do it cleanly by then).

A good session, but a tough one!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 9, Day 2*

5×5 Squats @ 96kg

Last set was tough, but all ok.

5×5 Overhead Press @ 54kg

I didnt get 5x5 in this last week, so I kept the same weight.

First 3 sets were ok, all 5. Set 4 I only managed 4. With set 5 I only got 3. One last attempt next week before 10% de-load

1×5 Deadlift @ 98kg

Heavy, but no problems!

Good workout


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good going mate. How much weight have you got ?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Not fully sure, but Quite a bit yet.

I recently just got 4 new 10kg cast irons, have enough room to keep adding on for a while yet


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 9, Day 3*

5×5 Squats @ 98kg

Most challenging toward the last set. But completed all successfully.

5×5 Bench Press @ 72kg

Didn't get a full 5x5 last time, so kept the weight the same this week.

Completed it successfully, although the very last rep of the last set was almost a failure. I only just made it up.

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 64.5kg

Didn't get a full 5x5 last time, so kept the weight the same this week.

1st set, form all ok.

2nd set - not enough rest, had to jerk and break form to complete

3rd/4th set, reasonable form starting out, but got progressively worse

5th set form not great.

Will keep the weight the same next week for this exercise for another attempt of clean reps.

Good workout


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 10, Day 1*

5×5 Squats @ 102kg

First two sets were ok. At the start of the 3rd set I felt a sharp pain in my lower back when lifting the barbell off the squat stands.. Because of this, I am abandoning the squats for today as a precaution. I will pick it up again on wednesday if the pain doesn't come back.

5×5 Overhead Press @ 54kg

Last week: didn't get a full 5x5.

This week: Completed!

I am also leaving the deadlift today, due to back fears.

Not the workout I had hoped for, but I am pretty happy that I have finally conquered the overhead press @ 54kg.

Hopefully I am good to go again on wednesday.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What are you doing for warmups


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Star jumps to get blood flowing. Then various leg stretches, body weight lunge stretche's etc.

Hip and arms, back and neck


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 10, Day 2*

My back unfortunately is still sore, however not as sore as it was. I tried a few warmup squat sets of 20kg and 40kg. I could feel a slight pain on the 40kg, so its not worth the risk. I will rest it further and hopefully it is fine sorted soon.

With that in the way I moved onto Bench press:

5x5 @ 74kg

1st set I only managed 4 reps

2nd set 4 again

3rd set 4

4th set 3

5th set 3

Will give this a go another couple of times and hopefully I can beat it.

I had to leave the barbell rows because of the back.

Disappointing session, feel like I have hardly worked at all, but I will come back fitter and stronger soon. Going out for a cycle now to give my legs a bit of a burn.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> *Week 10, Day 2*
> 
> My back unfortunately is still sore, however not as sore as it was. I tried a few warmup squat sets of 20kg and 40kg. I could feel a slight pain on the 40kg, so its not worth the risk. I will rest it further and hopefully it is fine sorted soon.
> 
> ...


dont worry too much about missing exercises due to back problems. not much you can do about it mate. protecting your back is more important. ive done mine in a few times.......not good

oh and congrats on the OHP :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers and thanks for the encouragement


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Your lifts are coming on nicely, will be feeling powerful / strong in no time!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 10, Day 3*

Back to full training after my brief pain in the back. Did a 20kg warmup set followed by a 60 kg set with no problems. Tightness in the hips more than anything!

Squats

5x5 @ 102 kg complete!

The last rep of the last set was very difficult. I am speeding through these however as I have to leave the house very soon, so rest times have been cut short unfortunately

Overhead Press @ 56 kg

1st set: 4 reps

2nd set: 2 reps

3rd set: 2 reps

4th set: 1 rep

5th set: 1 rep

Definitely a combination of a challenge for me, but more so being pushed for time, my shoulders etc were nowhere near rested.

Deadlift: 1×5 Deadlift @ 102kg

^ That was tough, but very enjoyable! Onwards to the weekend!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 11, Day 1*

Squats - 104kg

In the warmup sets I was getting warnings from my body about my back again. The 3 warmup sets were all ok; 20kg, 60kg, 90kg

The first set @ 104kg was ok for the 5 reps.

At the start of the second set I could feel back pain again on the 3rd rep. This disheartened me a lot and I put the barbell back on the squat stand for today. I am not sure if this load is simply too much for my body to handle properly at the moment. I have been checking my form and really doing my best to make sure that I am doing everything properly....I am just not too sure if this is too heavy a load for me to manage at this time. I will try it again on wednesday.

Bench - 74kg

I moved onto Bench press from here. Last week I didn't manage 5x5

This week:

1st set: 5 reps

2nd set: 4 reps

3rd set: 5 reps

4th set: 3 reps

5th set: 3 reps

5×5 Barbell Rows @ 64.5kg - because of my back today I was forced to substitute these for bent over dumbbell rows.

32kg each side - 5x5 quite quickly with no problems.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

can you video your squat and post it here? if so I would recommend it. I have been helped with my form by posting videos in my journal.

Don't get disheartened mate, get stronger :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Ill post a video up for sure on Wednesday when i get back to it


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 11, Day 2*

I made a video of my squats, Its annoying for me to look at it, I deluded myself into a false sense of security that I was doing it all ok. Looking at the video, its plain to see I am not. Link here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/198493-check-out-my-squat-form.html#post3566129

I left the squats and deadlift today due to sensitive back. I am going to a strength and conditioning coach tomorrow to get my form checked out as I know something is not right.

Overhead press @ 56 kg

1st set: 2 reps

2nd set: 5 reps

3rd set: 3 reps

4th set: 3 reps

5th set: 3 reps


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Put the first vid back up zola budd


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry mate I deleted it already! I have posted an update in the form section on page 2. Almost there.. Will ditch the weights beneath my feet next time.

I Went to a strength and conditioning coach last night to sort my form.

Worked out there so will be resting tonight until monday and will see how I am then.

I think I will be deloading on the squats back down to 65kg or so, to work on form and relieve my back strain.

I will continue with everything else as normal where I can.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i have a bad back but a belt helped me until my back got stronger. helped me alot. i dont use it now but maybe if the weight goes up enough i might have to again


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 12, Day 1*

I missed last fridays training due to training the night before with a coach.

I worked on my form and have decided to scale my squat back to 62kg to work on form and also to ease my back into this again. I was letting ego take hold too much and I lost sight of the importance of good clean form. I am happy to lift a lighter weight if it means doing it correctly. I will come back from this and I know I will be over the 100kg again soon.

Squats

To start with I warmed up on 20kg, 40kg.

5×5 @ 62kg, no problems. Still felt a little uneasiness in my lower back.

Bench Press

Warm up sets with 42kg, 62kg

Working weight: 74kg

1st set: 5 reps

2nd set: 3 reps

3rd set: 3 reps

4th set: 3 reps

5th set: 2 reps

Thats 3 fails now. Next time I bench I will do a 10% deload and come back to it fighting.

I will do dumbbell rows this week again, just to give my back a little more rest. I intend to return to barbell rows net week.

5×5 dumbbell rows @ 32kg


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 12, Day 2*

Ease back in Squats up to 67kg for 5x5

Felt a bit uneasy in the lower back for the first two sets. I noticed if I made sure to take a big breath in and then squat it disappeared. Will have to remember to do this every time.

Overhead press @ 56kg: 3rd attempt

1st set: 3 reps

2nd set: 4 reps

3rd set: 5 reps

4th set: 2 reps

5th set: 3 reps

3rd time fail, so a deload will happen the next time I do this exercise.

Deadlift @ 107kg

Warm up @ 56kg, 85kg

1x5 107kg, no problems.

Happy to be back at deadlifts and going heavy again!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 12, Day 3*

Ease back in Squats up to

Warm ups: 42kg, 62kg

5x5 @ 72kg

Bench Press - Deload week - 74 down to 67kg

Warm ups: 42kg, 2 sets

5x5 @ 67kg, no problems

Still dont feel quite ready for barbell rows just yet.

Warmup dumbbell rows: 22kg, 32kg

5x5 @ 34kg

All ok, last set was tough!

The weekend is here!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 13, Day 1*

Ease back in Squats up to 77kg

5x5 @ 77kg, no problems

Overhead press de-load - 56kg down to 50kg.

5x5 @ 50kg, no problems

Deadlift - 1x5 112kg, no problems


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 13, Day 2*

First day in a new gym, so I added in a few extra exercises now that I have the facilities to do so. Don't think ill be training at home as much now.

Squats

5x5 80kg - Slight discomfort in the lower back, didn't finish 5th set.

Leg Press

50kg - 2 sets of 10

90 kg - 2 sets of 8

100kg - 1 set of 8

Bench press

5x5 @ 70kg, couple of fails on the 4th and 5th set, not enough rest.

Dumbbell rows

5x5 @ 36kg


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Lower back sore, so i took a day off. Starting back tomorrow!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Zola said:


> Lower back sore, so i took a day off. Starting back tomorrow!


Was it from squatting?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, bad form early on and I haven't been able to recover properly.

I think I may switch to heavy leg presses for a week or two to give it a proper rest, I have been too hard on it and not listened to my body enough.

I am going to start into weighted hyper extensions and stiff leg dead lifts to try and get some strength built up there. I will still continue with the SL 5x5, will tie these into the workouts.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 14, Day 1*

Took a bit of a break from the standard SL 5x5 order today as I am properly resting my lower back until its ready to squat again.

Tonights lifting:

Calf Raises - 50kg - 10 reps x2 sets, 70kg 10 reps x 2 sets

Leg press - 50kg - 10 reps x 1 set, 100kg 10 reps x 1 set, 110kg 10 reps x1 set

Prone leg curl - 36kg x 10 reps, 1 set. 45kg x 8 reps, 2 sets

Seated row - 45kg, 59kg, 59kg - 10 reps x 1 set each

Overhead press - 50kg 5x5

Lat Raise machine - 50kg 10 reps, 3 sets

A good workout and nice to switch it up a little. Will hopefully get back to squats, deadlifts etc soon.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 14, Day 2*

I am into my second week since joining a proper gym and I am loving it. Such a change to training at home and I love the huge variety of equipment.

Chest fly machine: 36kg - 10 reps, 45kg - 10 reps x 2 sets.

Bench press: 50kg 1 set, 70kg - 3 sets, 75kg - 1 set of 5 reps (I seem stuck around the 70kg mark for continued reps at the moment).

Dumbbell rows - 37.5kg - 5x5, no problems

Leg press - 140kg 5x5 (loving the leg press!)

Leg extensions - 35kg, 10 reps, 1 set, 49kg, 8 reps, 2 sets.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Good step in the right direction joining a gym however try not to love the Leg Press too much, It's no where near a substitute for squats. (I'm sure it's only a temporary while your back is sore) 

Edit:- By the way i recently made the mistake of doing a few weeks on the leg press instead of squats. When i returned to squatting it felt like it was day one again.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Off to London for the weekend. So a weekend of rest and then i will go hard at it on Monday night.

A lot of walking in London beckons.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Zola said:


> Off to London for the weekend. So a weekend of rest and then i will go hard at it on Monday night.
> 
> A lot of walking in London beckons.


Is that walking in london or [email protected]?? :thumb:

By the way Happy 666 post. Spooky


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 15, Day 1 ~ Merging SL 5x5 with other Workouts*

I will now merge SL 5x5 (minus squatting, deadlifting until I feel ready again) with much more exercises in the gym.

Legs:

Leg Press - 140kg - 5x5 (forgot to add more on, will do next time)

Calf Raises - 50kg (10 reps), 70kg (10 reps), 70kg (8 reps)

Chest:

Bench Press: 70kg - 5x5 - Fail. Still can't quite get a full 5x5

Fly Machine: 35kg (10 reps), 49kg, sets (8 reps)

Dips: 3 sets (8 reps)

Shoulders:

Overhead Press - 50kg - 5x5 Fail. Completed 2 sets, could only manage 2/3 reps on the rest... maybe more rest is needed.

Loving life at the gym. Wished I had joined earlier!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Zola said:


> *Week 15, Day 1 ~ Merging SL 5x5 with other Workouts*
> 
> I will now merge SL 5x5 (minus squatting, deadlifting until I feel ready again) with much more exercises in the gym.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, IMO it's not worth doing a hybrid SL routine, I think that shows by fails in chest n shoulders exercises.

SL is its own routine, if your finished with it fair enough but adding extra stuff means you won't get a good full workout.

Why don't you try a split routine?

That way you will be able to target each body part on seperate days and use all the new gym equipment you want to.

Btw what are your goals? And how are you progressing with these?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm trying to add 1lb each week to get around 14 stone. I am currently at 12.5 stone... started at 11 stone 6 lbs.

Want to get in the best condition I can with absolute minimal fat retention.

Working on a 3k cal diet and adding slowly. Trying not to add to quick for fear of getting too much stomach fat.

I will keep the things that I can do from SL 5x5 without pain like benchpress, overhead press, rows, deadlifts etc... But I'll have to stay away from squats for a while until I feel ready to go at them again.

Would trying to use a squat machine help?

I am really enjoying lifting, just need to incorporate these into more of a routine.

I document everything I lift as i am seeking continual improvement.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

That's great gains mate, just about a stone added. Well done:thumbup1:

Once my bench press and shoulder press failed I changed routine. But I will go back to SL sometime, I like it


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers, weighed myself tonight and i'm now 12 stone 8 lbs.

When I hit 13 I'll take stock of shape and see if I want to do a small cut or keep going.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You could do hack squats or leg press instead of squats, extensions are not a replacement they are assistance.

Yeah still keep the exercises from sl but I'd suggest doing a split as if your doing full body workouts then you won't be hitting your 2nd,3rd,4th compound lifts with enough intensity. @Mingster has a good routine that incorporates 5x5 with some higher rep training on a split, have a look in his journal or pm him.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 15, Day 2*

Updating my routine... will focus on the SL 5x5 exercises first, and all other exercises after.

Back day!

Dumbbell Rows - 40kg - 5x5 - Just about managed this!!

The last two sets were incredibly tough on for my left side. Just about made it.

Lateral Pull Downs - 54kg - 5x5 - No problems

Back Extension - 91kg - 5x5 - Finally training the lower back. The hyper extension table was broke, so I settled for the machine in stead.

Leg press - 150kg - 5x5 - Fail. Managed 5 first set, then 4 for the rest. Found my limit! Next time will try 145kg.

A quick session, but a good one.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Week 16, Day 1

Bench press - 65kg - 5x5

Chest fly machine - 70kg - 5x5

Triceps pulldowns - 60kg - 5x5

Leg press - 140kg - 5x5

Leg extension - 56kg - 5x5

Prone leg curl - 45kg - 5x5

I think I will start squats again next week.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Week 16, Day 2

Wasnt feeling the best, so went in and did a quick blast and got out again.

Fly machine - 77kg - 5×5

Dumbbell bench press @ incline - 3×10 reps - 25kg

Bicep preacher curls - 27kg - 21s

Big session tomorrow.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 16, Day 3 (Saturday)*

*
*

Worked on back, shoulders and triceps today.

Clean and press - 3 sets, 10 reps - 40kg, 50kg

T bar rows - 3 sets, 8 reps - 50kg

Lateral pull downs / close undergrip / Tricep rope pulls - 40kg / 22.5 kg - 3 sets, 15 reps

Trap Bar Deadlift / Shrugs - 90kg - 3 sets, 10 reps

Reverse fly machine - 3 sets, 10 reps - 45kg


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 17, Day 1*

*
*

Leg Press - 150kg - 5x5

Calf Raises - 100kg - 3x10

Prone Leg Curls - 45kg - 1x10, 56kg - 2x10

Leg Extensions - 56kg - 3x8

Decline Bench Press - 70kg - 5x5

Incline Dumbbell Press - 27.5kg - 3x8

Fly Machine - 85kg - 5x5


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 17, Day 2*

Getting back to full fitness, think I will be ready for squats starting this sunday.

Got stuck back into Deadlifts tonight for the first time in a while.

Overhead press - 50kg - 5x5

Lateral Pull Downs - 59kg - 5x5

Dumbbell rows - 32.5kg - 5x5

Deadlift - 120kg - 1x5 (new personal best)

Lower Back Machine - 91kg - 3x10

Preacher curls - 27.5kg - 21's


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

bet you cant wait to squat again


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Definitely!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 17, day 3 *

A mate wanted to catch up, so I went to his gym and trained. Even though I did chest and legs earlier in the week I went for another blast anyway as a one off.

Incline dumbbell press - 30 kg - 5x5

Flat dumbbell press 30kg - 2x8

Cable Crossovers 17kg - 1x10, 20kg - 2x5

Leg press - 160kg - 5x5

Leg extensions - 60kg 3x10

Calf raises - 150kg - 4x10


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 18, Day 1*

Played football last night and my lower back was a bit sensitive for the first time in weeks! Very annoying. I avoided squats and deadlifts tonight because of this.

Leg Press - 170kg - 5x5

Leg Extension - 70kg - 3x10

Calf Raises - 150kg - 4x10

Dumbbell Rows - 32.5kg - 5x5

Seated Row - 56kg - 3x10

Lateral Pull Downs - 56kg - 2x10, 63kg, 1x5

Back Extension - 84kg - 3x10


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Pics update



I have put on a little bit of size, but also some fat. I am up to 12 stone 9 from 11 stone 6 since starting.

I am considering my first ever cut shortly after christmas.

Any thoughts and advice gladly received


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Doesn't look like you've put much fat on there, mate. Good lifts too!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Keep bulking Zola Budd. Get back on stronglifts next week.

No point in cutting yet (in my opinion)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers fellas, I am keen to get to about 13.5 / 13 and then see how I can melt fat for summer.

Went for a great chest workout with a mate yesterday morning nice and early.

Decline Dumbbell Press - 27.5kg - 3 sets of 10, 30kg -3 sets of 4-6. Pretty fast between sets and my energy was dropping rapidly.

Incline Barbell Bench Press - 40kg - 2 sets of 12, 60kg - 2 sets of 6, 40kg - 2 sets to failure

Cables - 3 circuits: 10 singles arm punches @ 35kg, 10 cable crossovers @30kg, 10 low to high cable pulls @ 20kg, 10 press ups

Football tomorrow night then I will definitely start into the squats again on tuesday night!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Week 19 - A return to squats

Got back into squats tonight. Did a few warmups with 50kg, 60kg and then 80kg. Felt a bit of strain on the lower back when on the 80kg mark, but it was manageable.

Squats - 80kg - 5x5

Leg Press 170kg - 2x8, 210kg - 1x3

Leg Extension 77kg - 3x8

Calf Raises - 150kg - 3x15

Dumbbell Rows - 35kg - 5x5

Reverse Cable Cross - 17kg - 3x10

Reverse Machine Fly - 49kg - 3x10

Pullups - 2x6 - Nothing left in the tank!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

back into squats :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 19, Day 2 (A)*

Squats - 85kg - 5x5

Overhead Press - 52.5kg - 3 sets ok, 4th and 5th set failed after 3 reps

Standing Pulley Deltoid Raise - 14kg - 1x10, 18kg - 2x8

Trap Bar Deadlift - 130kg - 1x5 (new PB)

Does a deadlift at 130kg on a trap bar still count as much a straight barbell version?

Its much easier on my back I think. Dying to get to 200kg+ next year.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's just another variation mate, I've never used one but apparantly it's easier as your hands are at your sides, still a good lift


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Week 19, Chest Day

Incline Dumbbell Press - 26kg - 1x8, 28kg - 1x8, 30kg 1x8, 34kg - 1x8, 36kg 1x3

Flat Dumbbell Press - 34kg - 2x5

Cable crossovers - 17.5kg - 3x10

Dips - 5x8

Pec Deck - 60kg - 3x8


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 20 (A)*

Squats - 90kg - 3x5, I stopped after 3 sets as I felt a slight discomfort in lower back

Overhead Press - 52.5kg - managed 3x5, couldn't finish sets 4 and 5.

Trap Bar Deadlift - 140kg - 1x5 (new PB)

Seated Row - 45kg - 1x10, 59kg - 1x10, 66kg - 1x10

Dumb Bell Rows - 35kg - 3x8

Hyperextensions - 15 non weighted, 10 with 10kg, 10 with 15kg

Good session


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 20, Day 1*

Did a chest and mini leg session today to mix it up a little.

Flat Barbell Bench Press - 50kg - 1x10, 70kg - 1x5, 80kg 1x8 (spotted)

Incline Machine Bench Press - 55kg - 1x10, 60kg - 1x10, 80kg 1x5

Wide Dips - 2x10

Pec Deck - 42kg - 1x10, 56kg - 1x10, 63kg - 1x5

Leg Press - 100kg - 1x10, 180kg - 1x10, 200kg - 1x8

Calf Raises - 100kg - 1x10, 130kg - 1x10, 150kg - 1x15


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Some good lifts mate, are you stalling on the 5x5 now?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers 

I am mixing it up a little, SL 5x5 will be the core of what I try to do, but I am mixing in a bit of general lifting with everything else.

Doing a big back and shoulders session tomorrow and then taking a few days off for the holidays.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Been a while since I have updated!!

I have missed a few logs of workouts over the Christmas period. 3 workouts were not logged over Christmas tht I did with a good mate when I went back home to my family's town - Chest, Back and Shoulders.

I am stopping heavy deadlifts, T bar rows, clean and press and Squats for a while until I feel stronger in my core and lower back.. I think these are weaker areas that I need to work on and when I do these quite heavy it gives me some issues in my back.

I did my first workout of 2013 tonight.

Leg Press - 1x10 (100kg), 1x7 (180kg), 1x5 (210kg)

Dumbbell Rows - 2x8 (35kg), 1x6 (40kg) (form not great on the 40, maybe 37.5 would be better for now)

Hyperextensions - 1x12 (bodyweight), 1x12 (10kg), 1x12 (15kg)

Wide Grip Pull ups - 1x8, Narrow Grip, 1x8, Bicep Pullups 1x8

Lateral Pull Downs (Front and Behind Head) 1x10 (42kg), 2x10 (56kg)

Tricep Pull Downs - 2x10 (56kg), 1x10 (65kg)

Situps - 2x20

*Goals for end of this year:*

*
*

Bench Press 110kg for 8 reps.

Increase weight to 13.5 Stone

Be lean, minimal fat gain (start including HIIT to achieve this) - ideally 12% Body Fat if possible on average.

Eat better everyday - cutout back even more on snacks like chocolate and fizzy drinks, beer etc.

Be much stronger and fitter!

I will start posting pics every month or so to track progress etc.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good goals to aspire to mate, with the exercises your dropping how are you planning on bringing those areas up?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I am not honestly too sure!

Gradually lifting heavier all round in the back, chest, shoulders and arms to improve bench, progressively load and see how it goes. Lots of heavy compound and isolation work as well.

Everything else, I guess diet and HIIT cardio a few times a week.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

R I stopping them completely or just going lighter?

Go on YouTube and watch "so you think you know how to squat" good tech vid plus exercises to bring up the areas your wanting to


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers Milky!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> R I stopping them completely or just going lighter?
> 
> Go on YouTube and watch "so you think you know how to squat" good tech vid plus exercises to bring up the areas your wanting to


Stopping them only for a month or so and I will build it back up again gradually. Focusing a more on my core and lower back as I know they are the weak areas and they are causing the problem with going heavy, I have checked form a lot and even went to a coach to get it looked at. I will definitely do the compounds of squats and deadlifts etc again soon, just taking a month or two off from them.

*Todays Lifting - Legs*

Leg Press - 1x10 (100kg), 1x8 (150kg), 1x6 (220kg)

Calf Raises - 2x15 (120kg), 1x12 (160kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (49kg), 1x10 (63kg), 1x10 (77kg)

Prone Leg Curl - 1x10 (32kg), 1x10 (41kg), 1x10 (50kg)

Horizontal Leg Press - 1x10 (61kg), 1x10 (97kg), 1x10 (115kg)

I also threw in some ab work with the medicine ball in between. 3 sets of 20.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest Day*

Flat Barbell Bench - 1x10 (40kg), 1x10 (60kg), 1x8 (70kg), 1x2 (80kg), Drop set all down to 40kg

Incline Barbell Bench Press - 1x10 (40kg), 2x8 (50kg), Drop set down to 40kg.

Machine Flys - 1x10 (46kg), 1x10 (63kg), 1x10 (77kg) - Set mixed with 3 sets of preacher curls (30kg)

Finished with some dips and weighted press ups and 3 small sets of machine shoulder press (40/50kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Dumbbell Rows - 2x8 (35kg), 1x10 (37.5kg)

Hyper Extensions 1x12 BW, 1x12 (10kg), 1x12 (15kg)

Seated Row - 1x10 (42kg), 1x10 (42kg), 1x10 (56kg)

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 1x8, 1x6, 1x4

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (20kg), 1x8 (25kg), 1x8 (22.5kg)

Lateral Pull Downs (Front and Back) - 1x10 (42kg), 1x10 (56kg), 1x8 (63kg)

2x20 Situps and 1x20 Decline Situps (weighted)

Think I'll start back into squats and deadlifts etc next week!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Some decent weights your lifting mate, how comes you do back and shoulders together? Just never heard of combining them 2, it's normally back/bid or pull etc


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I usually just mix it up a bit to be honest mate. Usually stick to upper and lower body but just had a bit more energy the other day.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Leg day!!

Had a great session today, all went in so fast, but left me suitably ready for home! Feeling strong today. I know I can still go heavier! A little more every time whilst I can.

Leg Press - 1x10 (100kg), 1x8 (150kg), 1x10 (220kg)

Calf Raises 1x10 (80kg), 2x10 (160kg)

Prone Leg Curl 1x10 (36kg), 1x10 (45kg), 1x10 (54kg)

Leg Extensions, 1x10 (63kg), 1x10 (77kg), 1x10 (84kg)

Horizontal Leg Press 1x10 (77kg), 1x10 (95kg), 1x10 (124kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest Day!*

Dumbbell Incline Press - 1x10 (22.5kg), 2x8 (32.5kg)

Cables - 1x10 (23kg), 2x8 (27kg)

Pec Deck - 1x10 (42kg), 1x10 (56kg), 1x8 (63kg)

Machine Press - 1x10 (42kg), 1x10 (63kg), 1x7 (77kg)

Tricep Pull Downs - 1x10 (55kg), 1x10 (65kg), 1x5 (75kg) - Drop Set 3x10 down

Barbell Curls - 1x10 (25kg), 1x10 (30kg), 1x10 (35kg)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

been a while since i checked in here. very good going mate. :thumbup1:

i cant rep you either, dont know whats wrong with my reps!!!!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & a little shoulders day*

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (22.5kg), 1x10 (35kg), 1x10 (37.5kg) (looking to increase to 40kg next week)

Trap Bar Deadlift - 1x 10 (70kg), 1x10 (120kg), 1x6 (140kg) - happy to be back at deadlifts! Definitely squats next week too.. ease myself back in.

Hyperextensions - 1x10 (10kg), 1x10 (15kg), 1x10 (20kg)

Seated Row - 1x10 (49kg), 1x10 (56kg), 1x8 (63kg)

Lateral Pulldowns (Front and Back) - 1x10 (56kg), 1x10 (63kg), 1x7 (70kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 2x10 (22.5kg), 1x8 (22.5kg)

Good wee workout, I could barely do the shoulder presses at the end as energy levels steadily dropped since the deadlifts!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*LEG DAY!*

Leg Press - 1x10 (100kg), 1x10 (170kg), 1x10 (180kg) - Didn't max out this week so that I could do 3 sets of 10 really clean and focused reps.

Calf Raises - 1x15 (100kg), 1x15 (120kg), 1x15 (140kg)

Prone Leg Curl - 1x10 (41kg), 1x10 (45kg), 1x10 (54kg)

Horizontal Leg Press - 1x10 (88kg), 1x10 (97kg), 1x10 (133kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (63kg), 1x10 (70kg), 1x10 (91kg)

Good session! In and out, shake it all about.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Saturday Past* - Trained with a mate and didnt get writing it all down.

Was a heavy session focused on the back

Upright rows

Dumbbell rows

Machine Pulls

Machine rows

Lateral Pulldowns

Pullups

etc.

*
Today - Chest, Triceps and a little Cardio!*

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (25kg), 1x10 (30kg), 1x3 (35kg - dropped to 25kg to finish 10 rep set)

Machine Flat Bench press - 1x10(50kg), 1x10 (70kg), 1x7 (80kg)

Cables - 1x10 (23kg), 1x8 (27kg), 1x8 (27kg)

Machine Press - 1x10 (56kg), 1x10 (63kg), 1x6 (77kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (70kg), 1x10 (77kg), 1x10 (84kg)

Barbell Curls - 1x10 (35kg), 1x8 (40kg), 1x6 (40kg)

I finished off with 15 mins on the treadmill, starting in easy. Its time to start shifting the fat I have gained during a 5/6 month bulk!

10mins running at speed 11 - flat

5mins fast walking at 5 - incline of 5.5

Didn't feel like I had a lot of energy today, but hopefully will be fine for the next session.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Leg Day!*

Squats - 1x10 (60kg), 1x10 (80kg), 1x6 (100kg)

Leg Press - 1x10 (80kg), 1x10 (130kg), 1x8 (180kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (63kg), 1x10 (70kg), 2x10 (98kg) - new pb for reps and a great burn

Prone Leg Curl - 1x10 (32kg), 1x10 (50kg), 1x10 (59kg)

Calf Raises - 1x15 (50kg), 1x15 (100kg), 1x15 (140kg)

Good to be back squatting! Might keep it to once a week, that should be workable.

Finished off with 15 mins on the treadmill - incline 5.5, speed 11. Had to slow it down to walking pace at times, fitness needs to improve!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back and Shoulders *

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (27.5kg), 1x10 (35kg), 1x10 (37.5kg)

Hyperextensions - 1x10 (15kg), 1x10 (20kg), 1x10 (25kg)

Seated Row - 1x10 (49kg), 1x10 (56kg), 1x10 (63kg)

Lateral Pulldown - 1x10 (49kg), 1x10 (56kg), 1x6 (70kg)

Standing Military Press (Bench Machine) - 1x10 (40kg), 1x10 (50kg), 1x10 (60kg)

Dumbbell Shrugs - 1x10 (27.5kg), 2x10 (35kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest, Triceps, Abs, lil Cycling*

Flat Bench Press (Smith Machine) - 1x10 (50kg), (60kg), (70kg), 1x6 (80kg)

Machine Press - 1x10 (56kg), (63kg), (77kg), 1x4 (84kg)

Machine Fly - 1x10 (49kg), (63kg), 1x8 (84kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (50kg), (60kg), (70kg)

Cable Crunches 3x10 (49kg)

2x10 (Weighted Decline Situps - 10kg)

3x10 Hanging Leg Raises

10 mins Cycling, level 10 on Hill.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

doing great mate :thumb:

Keep it up


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> *Leg Day!*
> 
> Squats - 1x10 (60kg), 1x10 (80kg), 1x6 (100kg)
> 
> ...


When I was doing 5 x 5 stronglifts I had to drop squats to once a week when they got heavy. I found my knees tolerated that better


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

safc49 said:


> When I was doing 5 x 5 stronglifts I had to drop squats to once a week when they got heavy. I found my knees tolerated that better


Think that's what ill be doing also mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Had a monster leg session last night

Leg Press - 1x10 (100kg), (140kg), 1x8 (180kg)

Squats - 1x10 (80kg), (100kg), 1x5 (130kg) - new PB

Calf Raises - 1x10 (90kg), 2x10 (140kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (63kg), (77kg), (105kg) - new PB

Prone leg curl - 1x10 (38kg), (45kg), (59kg)

Horizontal Leg Press - 1x10 (88kg), (142kg) new PB

went a bit over board and did a bit too much leg pressing. Although I am delighted to make 3 new personal bests for reasonable reps, I felt really dodgy after for half an hour.. light headed and sickly. brain / body felt like it was in a deep shock.

driving home I felt sick and had to sit really still for a bit before facing dinner! :lol:

feel fine now. but maybe better not do so much next week.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

3 PB's in one workout, that's plain greedy !

Well Done :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Had a monster leg session last night
> 
> Leg Press - 1x10 (100kg), (140kg), 1x8 (180kg)
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Brilliant mate. Well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back and Shoulders day*

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (32.5kg), 2x8 (40kg)

Hyperextensions - 1x10 (15kg), (20kg), (25kg)

Seated Row - 1x1 (45kg), (56kg), (70kg)

Wide grip pullups 1x8, chinups 1x10, neutral grip 1x10

Smith Machine Overhead press - 1x10 (50kg), (60kg), (60kg)

Shoulders Press Machine - 1x10 (35kg), (45kg), (45kg)

Upright dumbbell rows - 3x10 (17.5kg)

10 mins treadmill


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice :thumb: , I struggle to do half a dozen pull-ups in a row


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I am usually done after 7-8 wide grip pullups mate. its an areal I am keen to build on, would love to manage 15-20!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Leg Day

Horizontal Leg Press - 1x10 (79kg), (105kg), (142kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (70kg), (77kg), (105kg)

Prone Leg Curls - 1x10 (36kg) (45kg), (59kg)

Calf Raises - 1x10 (80kg), (100kg), (140kg)

10mins running on treadmill at speed 12.

didn't want to go too hard today as my back is a little sensitive from last workout. will rest and then go hard on Saturday for chest day.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Leg Day
> 
> Horizontal Leg Press - 1x10 (79kg), (105kg), (142kg)
> 
> ...


so long as next week you squat 132.5 for 5 reps


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest and Arms*

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (22.5kg), (25kg), (27.5kg), (30kg)

Decline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (22.5kg), (25kg), (27.5kg)

Machine Flys - 1x10 (63kg), (77kg), 1x6 (91kg) - new PB

Concentration Curls - 1x10 (15kg), (17.5kg), 1x8 (20kg)

Skull Crushers - 3x8 (30kg) + 3x10 Pressups

Tricep Pulldowns - 3x10 (63kg)

Cable Crunches - 3x10 (77kg)

Good wee session


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Everything going good I see, another PB :thumb:

well done mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back and Shoulders*

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (35kg), (40kg), (40kg)

Hyperextensions - 1x10 (15kg), (20kg), (25kg)

Wide Grip Pullups - 1x10

Chinups - 1x8

Neutral Grip Pullups - 1x8

Close Grip Lateral Pulldowns - 1x10 (42kg), (63kg), (77kg)

Reverse Flyes - 1x10 (35kg), (42kg), (49kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (20kg), (22.5kg), (25kg)

Shoulders Press Machine - 1x10 (35kg), (40kg), (45kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

* Leg day *

Leg Press - 1×10 (100kg), (150kg), (200kg)

Calf Raises - 1×15 (70kg), (100kg), (140kg)

Prone Leg Curl - 1×10 (36kg), (45kg), (59kg)

Leg Extensions - 1×10 (63kg), (77kg), (105kg)

Decline Weighted Situps 3×20


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

no squats?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't feel up to them tonight, def next week.

The football gave me a get out excuse, i feel a bit guilty!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Didn't feel up to them tonight, def next week.
> 
> The football gave me a get out excuse, i feel a bit guilty!


Lol. I can't say anything. I haven't trained anything all week, just not feeling 100% at the moment


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

are you sick mate?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Just a cold or flu mate. Just wont go away


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

a hot curry and a lot of vitamins usually sorts me bud! rest up


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Think if it's still here tomorrow I'll have some hot whiskeys. That sorted it last time and its an excuse to the wife for drinking whisky


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Did a bit of casual chest workout tonight with a mate.

Incline dumbbell press - 6x8 @28kg

Flat Bench press - 5x8 @ 60kg, 1x6 @ 70kg

Pec Deck - 6x8 @ 70kg

Cable crossovers - 3x10 @ 17.5kg

Tricep Pulldowns - 4x8 @ 50kg

Not too tough, more conditioning. I have a monster back session coming up tomorrow morning.


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

subbed


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back Day*

Wide Grip Pullups - 3x8

Trap Bar Deadlift - 1x10 (70kg), 1x8 (110kg), 1x4 (150kg) - *New PB*

T Bar Rows - 1x10 (60kg), (80kg), (100kg). Dropsets then from 100kg down to 40kg

Machine Pull Downs (unsure of machine weight so only counting plates) - 1x10 (40kg), (70kg), (110kg)

Lateral Pull downs - 1x10 (63kg), (77kg), (84kg) - *New PB*

Lying down cable bicep curls - 1x10 (45kg), (65kg), (75kg), 1x5 (95kg). Drop sets from 95kg down to 25kg.

Felt good today, nice and strong, happy to do a couple new personal bests and hope to improve the rep range next time.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> *Back Day*
> 
> Wide Grip Pullups - 3x8
> 
> ...


congrats on the pb's mate well done :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Back Day*
> 
> Wide Grip Pullups - 3x8
> 
> ...


two new PB's

awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Incline Dumbbell Press: 1x10 (25kg), (32.5kg), 1x8 (32.5kg) - *New PB *

Flat Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg), (70kg), 1x8 (70kg)

Cable Crossovers - 3x10 (17.5kg)

Chest Press Machine - 1x10 (56kg), (63kg), 1x3 (84kg), dropped down to complete set

Machine Flyes - 1x10 (56kg), (63kg), 1x5 (94kg), dropped down to complete set

Tricep Pushdowns - 1x10 (56kg), (63kg), (77kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 3x10 (63kg), drop sets after right down

Good workout, chuffed to have finally moved up in the dumbbell pressing, chest seems to be a weak-ish area for me and I am determined to keep the progression going.

Had plenty of energy tonight, could have done more!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Superb mate, another PB :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Incline Dumbbell Press: 1x10 (25kg), (32.5kg), 1x8 (32.5kg) - *New PB *
> 
> Flat Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg), (70kg), 1x8 (70kg)
> 
> ...


Nice one, and another PB :bounce:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice one, and another PB :bounce:


Thanks pal


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Leg Press - 1x10 (120kg), (160kg), (210kg) - Dropsets after down to 120kg

Calf Raises - 1x15 (90kg), (110kg), (140kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (63kg), (77kg), (112kg)

Horizontal Leg Press - 3x10 (105kg)

Prone Leg Curl - 1x12 (27kg), 1x10 (45kg), 1x10 (59kg)

My lower back has been giving me trouble since deadlifting on the last back day, so I had no squats again today. I instead finished off with some pull ups:

10 Wide Grips, 10 Chin ups & 10 Neutral Grip Pull ups

Got an amazing pump in the arms after, good session!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

dam no PBs, what da fcuk


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Think 112 is for leg extensions to be honest but not counting them as they were forced up and not the cleanest. Need to drop it down and focus on a nice squeeze i think .


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Dumbbell Rows - 1×10 warmup (20kg), 3×10 (40kg) *new PB for sets *

Hyperextensions - 1×10 - (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Lateral Pulldowns - 1×10 (49kg, 63kg, 84kg)

Close Grip Pulldowns - 1×10 (49kg, 63kg, 84kg)

Overhead Press - 1×10 (50kg), 2×3 (60kg) *new PB*. Drop sets down to rep out

Wide grip pullups - 1×8,

Neutral grip - 1×8,

Chinups - 1×8

Shoulders Press Machine 1×10 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1×10 (35kg, 55kg), 1×5 (65kg) drop set down to rep out

Whilst I ran out of steam towards the end for shoulder press machine and lateral raises...I felt really strong today at times, especially early on with the dumbbell Rows. A month ago I could barely do a set @40kg. Now im doing 3! Hope to push up more next week.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

look at this for a post workout munch... 10 egg omellete with chicken and a side of sweet potato


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Dumbbell Rows - 1×10 warmup (20kg), 3×10 (40kg) *new PB for sets *
> 
> Hyperextensions - 1×10 - (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)
> 
> ...


Great work out mate and another PB :thumbup1: superb


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice, repped for the OHP :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers pals 

Safc49, have you tried re:fresh on boucher road?

All sorts of super post gym food, good prices and very tasty!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Cheers pals
> 
> Safc49, have you tried re:fresh on boucher road?
> 
> All sorts of super post gym food, good prices and very tasty!!


No mate, where abouts is it? I thought that was a café you took that photo in but didn't know anywhere that did 10 egg omelet lol


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

in the bar venue of Brownes, in the car park where subway and Maplin are.

Quite good food, you can get smoothies with whey in it and all sorts in it. Big food menu as well and decent price.

They are claiming to be Belfasts first healthy restaurant


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks mate. My mates wife works in it part time, I think her cousin is the manager or owns it not sure which one


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest and Arms*

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (25kg), (32.5kg), 1x8 (35kg) *New PB*

Decline Barbell Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg), 1x8 (70kg), 1x3 (80kg) *New PB * Drop set down to rep out

Cable Crossovers - 1x10 (13.75kg), (16.25kg), (18.75)

Chest Press Machine - 1x10 (49kg), (63kg), 1x3 (84kg) Drop set down

Machine Flyes - 1x10 (49kg), (63kg), 1x4 (91kg) Drop set down

Tricep Pushdowns - 1x10 (49kg), (70kg), (84kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (35kg), (65kg), (65kg)

Barbell Curls - 1x10 (30kg), 2x10 (35kg)

Very happy with dumbbell Chest Press and Bench press tonight, finally adding more weight to those lifts!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome

two new PBs

Well Done mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice indeed mate:thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking Good Zola, that omelette looks delicious, Yeah mate your training is looking good. Definitely going well, well done on the new PB with 60kg OHP nice job. Keep up will keen to follow your progress mate.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders Day*

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (27.5kg, 40kg, 42.5kg, 45kg) 2 new PBs on the rows 

T Bar Rows - 1x10 (40kg, 80kg, 60kg, 40kg)

Hyperextensions - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Lateral Pulldown - 1x10 (56kg, 77kg, 84kg)

Wide Grip Pullups - 1x8, Chinups - 1x10, Neutral Grip Pullups - 1x8

Upright Barbell Row - 3x10 (30kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1x10 (40kg, 55kg, 1x5 65kg, drop set down)

Shoulder Press Machine - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 1x6 60kg, dropset down)

Great session! Put off overhead press until next week to give the stress on the shoulder a bit of a rest.

Think that var is kicking in haha. Been running my first ever cycle at 50mg every day (i'm 3 weeks in) and I definitely could have gone heavier on the dumbbell rows. Next week I will try a big 50kg brute!!

Felt great early on, got tired towards the end, but I felt like a beast doing those rows, nice and strict form and good clean reps. Pretty chuffed


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome, those PB s are coming thick and fast :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

haha They'll not last forever I am sure, just gotta keep ramping them up where possible!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Awesome, those PB s are coming thick and fast :thumb:


X2 :rockon:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Zola said:


> haha They'll not last forever I am sure, just gotta keep ramping them up where possible!


When the goings good, run with it!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest and Arms*

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg), 1x8 (32.5k), (35kg), *1x4 (37.5kg) New PB*

Flat Bench Press - 1x10 (50kg), (60kg), 1x6 (70kg), 1x4 (80kg)

Chest Press - 1x10 (56kg, 70kg) 1x5 (84kg) Dropset down

Cables - 3x10 (18kg)

Machine Flyes - 1x10 (56kg, 70kg, 77kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg)

Tricep Pushdowns - 1x10 (56kg, 77kg, 84kg)

Bicep Curls Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Another personal best on incline dumbbell press.. quite happy, but only managed 4.

Will try again next week for higher reps. Want to bang out a lot more of them and then go for a 40kg!

Bench press hasn't budged, only just onto 80kg recently, but I am only getting a few reps and then I run out of steam. My goal for the end of 2013 is to get up to 110kg, how realistic that is I don't know, but I am gonna keep firing at it.

Good workout, looking forward to back day on thursday.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Stuff, Zola.

Your workouts look good and varied alot of volume in there.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks mate 

I've never been as motivated. since recording logs here and on a private blog it keeps me much more focused.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done on *YET ANOTHER* pb mate :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

cheers mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Mixed Bag*

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (27.5kg, 37.5kg, 42.5kg, *50kg) - New PB*

Hyperextensions - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Lateral Pulldowns - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 84kg)

Close Grip Seated Row - 1x10 (39kg, 59kg, 70kg)

Wide Grip Pullups - 1x10, Chinups - 1x8, Neutral Grip Pullups - 1x8

Shoulder Press - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg) 1x5 (60kg), Drop set down

Cable Crunches - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 75kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Horizontal Leg Press - 1x10 (70kg, 91kg), 115kg)

Bit of a mixed one, the gym was so busy tonight. I wanted to get more shoulder work in but didn't get doing it (girlfriend with me tonight, was knackered and wanted to go home!!).

I missed leg day last week so I did a tiny bit of conditioning at the end just to get something done, will do a heavy leg session next week to give it a real hard go.

New PB on the dumbbell rows, think 50kg is my max on it for now, won't be upping it next week as form begins to slip a bit on it. Good heavy weight though!!  Nice big beast to haul up.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done mate, another PB, awesome


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest and Biceps*

Went to the gym with a mate tonight for a chest and bicep workout, fast paced lifting, based on volume with not much rest.

Incline Dumbbell Press - 7 sets of 10 reps / failure - 22kg, 28kg, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg, 32kg, 34kg

Flat Barbell Bench Press - 7 sets of 7 reps / failure - 70kg (last couple of sets were tough!)

Triple set: Ezbar curls, Hammer Curls, Spider Curls - 3 sets of 10 reps (40kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Got an immense pump in the arms all over, good little workout.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice session I am backing your to smash that 250lb bench 110, sure you'll do it.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks very much mate, I hope so! Will do all I can to get there


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Feb 2013 photo update:

Wee back shot I took the other day, think it has come on quite a bit from last year. Still lots of room for improvement


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Delts looking good mate

Lol takes a real man to post a picture of himself posing with his teddy.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

hahaha forgot to move the wee bugger out of shot 

wee present I got the good lady when I was travelling.

Im trying to become the ultimate big teddy bear !


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Leg Press - 1x10 - (80kg, 160kg, 200kg) - Dropsets: 100kg, 60kg, 40kg - 20 reps for each set (legs ended up like jelly!!)

Calf Raises - 1x15 - (80kg, 100kg, 140kg)

Cable Crunches - 1x15 - (45kg, 75kg, 75kg, 80kg)

Horizontal Leg Press - 1x10 - (79kg, 106kg, 124kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (63kg, 77kg, 84kg) - couldn't go heavy really tonight for these two exercises, the leg press zapped all my energy and legs were shaking

Stiff Leg Deadlifts - 3x10 (40kg) - Haven't done these in a while, starting back light, will build up next week

Short little session, but quite good. Roll on back day.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Leg Day*
> 
> Leg Press - 1x10 - (80kg, 160kg, 200kg) - Dropsets: 100kg, 60kg, 40kg - 20 reps for each set (*legs ended up like jelly!!*)
> 
> ...


Love it :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders*

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (27.5kg, 37.5kg, 45kg, 45kg, 37.5kg)

Hyperextensions - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg) - Epic back pump!

Lateral Pulldowns - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Cable Crunches - 1x15 (55kg, 75kg, 85kg)

Pullups - Widegrip - 1x10, Neutral Grip - 1x10, Chinups - 1x8

Upright Rows - 3x10 (30kg) - Delts are sore tonight, couldn't load anymore on

Shoulder Press Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg) 1x6 (50kg) Dropset down (too sore)

Lateral Raise - 1x10 (40kg, 25kg, 30kg)

Bicep Machine Curls - 1x10 (25kg, 35kg) 1x6 - 40kg - Dropsets 1x10 @ 25kg

Good session!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest day! Lets go do this!!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Incline Bench Press - 1x10 (50kg, 70kg, 70kg)

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (25kg, 27.5kg, 32.5kg), 1x5 (35kg), 1x10 (27.5kg, 25kg, 17.5kg)

Machine Flyes - 1x10 (49kg, 56kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Rope Bicep Curls & Tricep Rope Pulldowns - 1x10 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 55kg)

Machine Chest Press (FST) 7x14 / Failure - 50kg

My right shoulder is a bit stiff and sore so I will take a few days off and return with leg day in tuesday.. hopefully will be recovered by next wednesday or thursday.

Good session, lots of sets. Felt good today and definitely seeing a bit more definition in the chest at long last!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Leg Press - 1x10 (40kg, 90kg, 140kg, 180kg, 140kg, 90kg, 40kg)

Calf Raises - 1x15 (50kg, 90kg, 110kg, 140kg)

Sitting Leg Curls - 1x10 (49kg, 56kg, 63kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (63kg, 77kg, 84kg)

Cable Crunches - 1x15 (55kg, 75kg, 85kg)

Enjoying the higher reps on leg press as it really exhausts the legs and it means I can't go as heavy on other machines after. Got really sharp pains in my quads when doing extensions, so I didn't ramp the weight up anymore... I suspect they were shoccked form the leg pressing.

Will go for a new PB next week on leg press.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Arms*

Haven't trained upper body since last saturday as my right shoulder has been rather sore, so I tried to give it a good rest. Today I did back and arms, and didn't go so heavy as I have previously on machines like pull downs etc as I could feel the strain in the higher sets.

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (20kg, 32.5kg, 40kg, 45kg, 32.5kg)

Close Grip Lateral Pulldowns - 1x20 (35kg), 1x10 (56kg, 63kg, 70kg)

Cable Crunches - 1x20 (55kg, 75kg, 85kg) 20 reps is too much for me @ 85kg, felt muscular strain on back when got past 13/14 reps, noted for next time

Seated Row Machine - 1x10 - (45kg, 56kg, 70kg)

Pullups: Wide Grip - 1x8, Neutral Grip - 1x10, Chinups - 1x10

Tricep Pushdowns - 1x10 (56kg, 63kg, 70kg) Felt shoulder strain on this one on last set

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg), 1x20 (45kg)

Bicep Curls machine - 1x10 (25kg, 35kg, 45kg, 25kg)

Felt good today, great to be back training upper body. Really want to go down tomorrow and do chest and shoulders, but will see how I am in the morning.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Stuff, Mate.

How are you doing.

Nice legs session looks like you've had keep up the hard work!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers mate, think having a few higher rep sets and drops sets are really helping with my legs. Noticed my right leg is taking better shape (left has always been so much bigger!)

I think focusing on too much weight on leg press means my dominant leg (left) does most of the work. I think thats why I have had such a different in each leg up to now. With dropping weight and banging out a few more sets at a lighter weight and higher reps have worked really well, can see changes already.

I am always learning mate!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest Day*

Incline Smith Machine Press - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 70kg), 1x8 (80kg), 1x10 (60kg)

Flat Barbell Bench Press - 1x10 (50kg, 60kg) *1x8 (80kg) New PB*, 1x10 (60kg)

Chest Press Machine - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 70kg)

Really happy to have pushed out 80kg on the flat bench for 8 reps, I have shifted it once before but never for reps. it's a small milestone towards my year end goal of 110kg.. I had a spotter for the 80kg set (he had his hands hovering under the bar, was hard to tell if he was touching it or not!!), but he assures me he only touched the bar when helping me put it back on the rack when I was done.

I went on to do chest press machine. At this point my shoulder felt like it was on fire, the strain clearly isn't fixed yet. I tried to do some machine flyes after but it was too sore, so I did the sensible thing (for once) and stopped. Finished off with 10 mins walking on the treadmill. I'll skip football tomorrow and will rest upper body until mid week at least. Will do legs on tuesday.

Took a big double scoop of protein, mixed it with BCAAs and creatine along with two huge tuna sandwiches, hopefully the healing process is underway!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Training is looking good mate, What are you long term goals or are you just seeing where it all takes you.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers 

Good question mate, I have no idea.. At the minute I am jist focused on building muscle and adding a bit of mass. I have a long way to go before thinking long term 

Just really enjoying lifting, learning and eating better to be honest.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Another PB :thumbup: well done. I cant rep you yet as I'm using the phone


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Leg Press - 1x10 (50kg, 100kg, 150kg, 200kg, 150kg, 100kg), 1x20 (50kg) Not much rest in between and nice deep movement. Last set was absolute torture, but enjoyable haha.

Calf Raises - 1x15 (80kg, 110kg, 130kg, 80kg)

Seated Hamstring Curls - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 70kg, 77kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 77kg, 84kg)

10 Mins fast walking on treadmill

Finished with 3 sets of pull-ups just for a little extra, 10 each - Wide Grip, Neutral Grip, Chinups. Arms were nice and fresh so these were very easy.

Good session, felt really good and had lots of energy. I am putting it down to the strong coffee I had before leaving the house!

Was gonna go for a new PB on leg press but thought otherwise after I did my 200kg set haha.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think I need to start drinking whatever brand of coffee it is your having.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Carte Noir mate!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulder Day!*

Went in cautiously as my right shoulder had been giving me some trouble the past couple of weeks.

Single Arm Rear Delt Cable Flye - 1x10 (9kg, 9kg, 14kg, 14kg)

Rear Delt Face Pulls - 1x10 - 14kg, 27kg, 36kg, 41kg)

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 - (20kg, 32.5kg, 37.5kg, 32.5kg) (Kept it lighter tonight and focused on very strict form)

Hyperextensions - 1x10 - (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Wide Lateral Pulldowns - 1x10 - (49kg, 63kg, 84kg, 49kg)

Cable Crunches - 1x20 - (55kg, 75kg), 1x10 (85kg)

Seated Row - 1x10 - (49kg, 63kg, 70kg, 49kg)

Pullups: Wide Grip - 1x8, Neutral Grip - 1x10, Chinups - 1x6

Shoulder Press - 1x10 - (35kg, 45kg) 1x5 (55kg), Drop down to rep out. Shoulder injury is hopefully gone now!

10 minutes fast walking on the treadmill

One of the most enjoyable sessions for a long time. Came out buzzing and absolutely no pain in my shoulder! Can't believe I have neglected rear delts for so long, was great to give them a good blast. Doing these targeted exercises early seems to have warmed everything up and I could feel all sorts of exhaustion in the back of the shoulders after, haven't felt anything there for a long time! I will do these rear delt exercises on every back day now, and will bring them up to speed on no time!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great news about your shoulder mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Great news about your shoulder mate


thanks mate, was a nice relief!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Mixed bag Saturday!*

I went training with a good mate today who lives 30 miles away. He had trained chest last night and wanted to do back. I did back the previous night so we did a bit of a hybrid and mixed it up. Was a good session:

Face pulls - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 35kg, 20kg)

Single Arm Rear Delt Cable Fly - 1x10 - (15kg, 20kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Barbell Shrugs - 1x10 (60kg, 80kg), 1x5 (100kg), 1x10 (80kg)

Upright Rows (Cable) - 1x10 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 75kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg, 30kg), 1x5 (35kg)

Bentover Reverse Dumbbell Fly - 1x10 (10kg, 15kg, 10kg)

Chest Press - 1x10 (60kg, 80kg) 1x3 (100kg), 1x10 (80kg, 60kg)

Bicep Cable Curls / Supersetted with Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 55kg)


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice amount of Volume there Zola. You do squat or dead lifts on Leg day or not?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi mate, unfortunately I am doing neither at the minute as my lower back says no. I think it is down to a weaker core and weaker lower back which I am working on strengthing up.

Hope to return soon to them as I enjoy doing both. :thumbup:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*More back work!*

Although I have basically trained back twice this week, I went down again with two other mates and it was their back day. Probably should have rested but I went at it again anyway!

Lateral Pulldowns (behind the head) [6 heavy, 12 light] - 3 sets (70kg, 40kg)

Close Grip Pulldowns (underhand grip) [6 heavy, 12 light] - 3 sets (70kg, 40kg)

Dumbbell Rows - 3 x10 (36kg). Supersetted with Pullups (could barely do any as lats absolutely exhausted from past few back days this week!)

Straight Arm Pulldowns - 3x10 (28kg). Supersetted with Hyperextensions 3x20 (10kg)

Seated Row [6 heavy, 12 light] - 3 sets (60kg, 35kg)

Hammer curls - 3x10 (18kg)

Seated single dumbbell bicep curls - 3x10 (16kg). Supersetted with two arm dumbbell bicep curls (12kg)

My back feels absolutely hammered now, went and sat in the steam room for a good half hour to ease the aches a bit. I will spend the next couple of days resting and eating! Has been a good week.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

No gym today. Was in the pub with a mate at noon to watch my blues in the Fa cup.

Several pints later ive now left and going to see Sasha tonight in a club near my house. Its going to be messy!

been a while since i have partied so gonna make the most of my days off and worry about it tomorrow haha.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Leg Day!*

Shoulder is stiff today (played a big game of squash yesterday), so resting it and instead doing leg day.

Leg Press - 1x10 (50kg, 100kg, 140kg, 180kg, 140kg, 100kg), 1x20 (50kg) - really noticing my right leg taking far better shape from this type of pattern!

Calf Raises - 1x15 (80kg, 100kg, 130kg)

Seated Leg Curl - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 77kg, 49kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 77kg, 84kg, 49kg)

Finished with 10 minutes fast walking on treadmill, speed 5.5 @ 11.5 incline. Calfs absolutely on fire by the end!

A reasonably quick session but legs feel suitably taxed!! 

I started taking D-Aspartic Acid today with my regular amino acids during my workout. Will start a log in the supplement section for anyone who may be interested.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest Day

Today has not been a good day. Slept really bad last night, woke up every couple of hours for some reason..Then on the way home from work my car started shuddering badly. Think I put too much oil in it at the weekend. got into old clothes and drained a litre out of it to bring a good level down. Still a bit shuddery!

In foul form I considered buying some whiskey and getting drunk but I instead trained as planned.

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (22.5kg, 30kg), 1x8 (35kg), 1x10 (30kg)

Flat Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg), 1x5 (80kg), 1x10 (60kg)

Chest Press - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg), 1x6 (77kg)

Tricep Pulldowns 1x10 (45kg, 65kg, 75kg)

Bicep Machine Curls - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 35kg)

Didnt feel strong at all today and was in really bad form.

Got home and made some food and starting to finally relax. :banghead:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

if I could I would give you reps for working out instead of hitting the whiskey. Well done mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

cheers mate, i hardly ever get like that, think I was just tired yesterday and the car thing made me rage at myself lol.

Fine now after a proper sleep! :thumbup:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulder Day*

Got up nice and early this morning and went in to a lovely quiet gym. Taking it a little easier today as shoulder bit sensitive again. As before, I started off focusing on rear delts as this is a weaker are that needs work and could be whats causing shoulder discomfort in the first place. After I do these my shoulder feels well warmed up, so I think they are good to start with on this day.

Face Pulls - 1x10 (9kg, 18kg, 18kg, 23kg, 27kg)

Single Arm Rear Delt Cable Fly - 1x10 (9kg, 9kg, 14kg, 14kg)

Close Grip Lateral Pulldowns - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 84kg, 49kg)

Cable Crunches - 1x10 (55kg, 75kg, 85kg, 90kg)

Seated Row - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg), 1x6 (84kg), 1x10 (49kg)

Shoulder Press - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg), 1x8 (55kg), 1x8 (35kg)

A short and less intense workout this week, I am taking a week off the pullups and dumbbell rows for a bit of a rest, but they will feature heavily next week again.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

always wise to listen to your body mate :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Leg Press - 1x10 (50kg, 100kg, 140kg, 180kg, 140kg, 100kg), 1x20 (50kg)

Calf Raises - 1x20 (50kg, 100kg, 120kg, 50kg) Awesome, calfs on fire!!

Seated Curls - 1x10 (49kg, 70kg, *84kg*, 91kg* new PBs*, 56kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (56kg, 70kg, 84kg), 1x20 (56kg)

Chest Press - 1x20 (56kg), 2x8 (77kg), 1x10 (56kg)

10 Mins fast walking @ Incline 11

Great little session tonight, legs are wrecked already. Still think I can go heavier on the Seated curls but I will visit that next time. Really loving the higher volume stuff at the minute, definitely think I am getting better results this way.

I think I will start throwing in a bit of Chest Pressing on leg days, I really want to get my bench up to 110kg for the new year and I have a lot of work to do. I think training it properly once a week and then a little extra in between might help. I am stuck around the 80kg for 5/6 reprs currently.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Strong Hamstrings mate, Reps sent


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you sir  :thumbup:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i havent been in here in a while, nice commitment mate and doing great :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for reading mate. Hope all is well with you


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

im not too bad mate thanks, cant complain


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back Day*

Pullups: Wide Grip - 3x10, Neutral Grip 1x10

Bent Over Rows (overhand & underhand grip) - 1x10 (20kg, 40kg, 60kg)

Dumbbell Rows - 1x0 (20kg, 30kg, 40kg, 50kg), *1x5 (60kg) New PB*

Dumbbell Pullovers - 1x10 (15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Single Arm Pull Downs (underhand grip) - 1x10 (20kg, 40kg, 55kg), 1x4 (60kg)

Wide Grip Pull Downs - 1x10 (56kg, 70kg, 77kg)

Straight Arms Front Pull Down - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 40kg, 40kg)

Face Pulls - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 40kg, 40kg)

Really pleased to hit a new personal best on the dumbbell rows. I was gonna stick with 50kg, as I can just about do 10 clean reps with them on either side, but my mate told me to give the 60kg a go.

I managed 3 clean reps on the left and 2 not so clean (couldn't bring it right up). The right side was fine for all 5 reps. By the time I was done I was out of breath and heart was pounding. Felt great though!

I didn't have a pencil and paper with me today, so I may have missed a few exercises, but I have most of it covered.

Was a great mornings training. I have been stuffing my face at home every since trying to recover!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

well done on the PB. dam nice rowing


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice training in here zola.

Good Job!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

those numbers have been jumping up of late, all of a sudden your turning into a strong fooker :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Still less than 13 stone 

Strong, haha, I wish! Past two PBs are maybe down to the evil DAA, creatine and amino mix that I have been drinking before the gym recently!

Got loads of work to do on my chest


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Still less than 13 stone
> 
> Strong, haha, I wish! *Past two PBs are maybe down to the evil DAA, creatine and amino mix that I have been drinking before the gym recently*!
> 
> Got loads of work to do on my chest


I think you'll find what ever you drank first, you still had to lift the weight, so don't sell yourself short mate, you've made fantastic progress since you first started posting.

We are all better at some lifts than at others, I press like a little girl but one day, when I've worked hard enough for long enough I will have fixed it


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers mate 

I've learned a shocking amount since coming here a year ago and Im grateful to the forum. Really love the training, wish I started earlier!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest Day*

Flat Bench Press - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg), 1x5 (80kg, 80kg), 1x10 (60kg), 1x5 (80kg)

Chest Press - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg), 1x6 (84kg), 1x10 (63kg)

Machine Flys - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg), 1x5 (84kg), 1x10 (56kg)

Dumbbell Bicep Curls - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 25kg)

Bicep Curl Machine - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg, 40kg, 30kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (45kg, 65kg), 1x8 (75kg), 1x10 (45kg)

10 Mins Fast Walking @ Incline 11.5


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Didn't get a chance to get this uploaded last night:

Leg Press - 1×10 (50kg, 100kg, 140kg, 180kg, 140kg, 100kg), 1×20 (50kg)

Calf Raises - 1×15 (50kg, 100kg, 140kg)

Seated Curls - 1×10 (49kg, 70kg, 91kg, 56kg)

Leg Extensions - 1×10 (56kg, 70kg, 91kg), 1×20 (56kg)

Chest Press - 1×10 (56kg), 1×10 (63kg), 1×10 (77kg)

Cable Crunches - 1x15 (55kg, 75kg, 85kg)

Good little workout. Looking forward to back day tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

another good workout, nice and consistent :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> another good workout, nice and consistent :thumb:


X2


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back Day*

Face Pulls - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg, 30kg, 40kg)

Seated Row (Close Grip) - 1x10 (45kg, 63kg, 79kg, 59kg)

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 - (20kg, 32.5kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Hyperextensions - 1x10 - (15kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Upright Row - 1x10 (35kg, 50kg, 60kg, 45kg)

Lateral Pulldowns (Wide Grip) - 1x10 (49kg, 70kg, 84kg, 63kg)

Pullups - 1x10 (Wide Grip), 1x10 (Chin ups), 2x10 (Neutral Grip)

Shrugs - 4x15 (20kg plate in each hand)

Shoulder Press - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 55kg, 40kg)

I was training on my own today, so I took my time and hung about. Was feeling bit sleepy this morning so I took a scoop of noXplode from the bar as I entered the gym... never had it before...not sure if it had any effect (other than swirling about in my gut), but I was keen to keep working way.

I wanted to stay and do a bit more but by the time I was done with shoulder press I had nothing left.

Might go down tomorrow for a mini chest blast and a bit of cardio.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

big workout mate, not supprised you had nothing left by the end


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest Day *

Flat Bench Press - 1×10 (60kg, 70kg), 1×5 (80kg), 1×10 (60kg)

Incline Smith Machine Press - 1×10 (50kg, 60kg, 70kg, 60kg)

Chest Press Machine - 1×10 (56kg, 63kg), 1×6 (84kg), 1×10 (56kg)

Hammer Curls - 1×10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Bicep Machines - 1×10 (30kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Rope Pull Downs - 1×10 (40kg, 40kg, 40kg)

Tricep Pull Downs - 1×10 (60kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Abdominal Machine - 1×10 (35kg, 45kg, 55kg, 45kg, 45kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice consistent work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers  Struggling to get past 80kg flat benching for high reps but just gotta keep at it and it will come hopefully.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Zola said:


> Cheers  Struggling to get past 80kg flat benching for high reps but just gotta keep at it and it will come hopefully.


i got alot of power not to mention taking the danger of an injury away by moving to a close grip bench.

if your still taking a wide grip, try bringing it in


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, I usually go wide all the time, think narrow grip is weaker for me, I will give it a go though. :thumbup:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Leg Press - 1x10 (40kg, 80kg, 120kg, 160kg, 210kg, 160kg, 120kg, 80kg), 1x20 (40kg) - all reasonably quick sets, legs on fire!!

Calf Raises - 1x15 (50kg, 100kg, 150kg)

Seated Leg Curls - 1x10 (56kg, 70kg, 84kg, 56kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (56kg, 70kg, 91kg), 1x20 (56kg)

Chest Press - 1x10 (56kg, 63kg), 1x6 (84kg), 1x8 (70kg)

10 Mins fast walking at incline 12.

Good little session. The incline walking at the end really goes to town on the legs after the weights. Legs are coming on pretty well, getting better symmetry.

Think my chest is improving slowly with the little bit of extra work on leg day.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders Day*

Face Pulls - 1x10 (14kg, 23kg, 27kg, 32kg, 45kg)

Rear Cable Flys - 1x10 (14kg, 14kg, 14kg)

Wide Grip Seated Row - 1x10 (45kg, 59kg, 73kg, 59kg)

Close Grip Pulldowns 1x10 (45kg, 59kg, 79kg, *93kg New PB*)

Overhead Press - 1x10 (20kg, 40kg), 1x6 (50kg), 1x3 (60kg), 1x10 (40kg)

Cable Crunches - 1x15 (55kg, 65kg, 75kg), 1x10 (85kg)

Upright Row - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Neutral Grip Pullups - 4x10

10 Mins Paced Walking @ Incline 14. Speed ranging from 5-6

New personal best on the close grip pulldowns. It wasn't easy and it didn't have the best of form towards the end, but it came down to my chest for 10 reps!

Think I need to do a few more targeted exercises for the shoulders like lateral raises and dumbbell presses. Nice to get back to Overhead pressing again though!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

solid training mate :thumbup1: well done on the PB :bounce:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers mate


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Solid Training Zola good work mate. Keep up the hard work. Looking good mate.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers buddy :thumbup:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Bench Press - 1x10 (20kg, 60kg), 1x8 (70kg), 1x8 (80kg), 1x3 (90kg) [80 + 90 spotted]

Incline Smith Machine Press - 1x10 (50kg, 60kg), 1x6 (70kg), 1x10 (60kg)

Upward Cable Fly - 1x10 (14kg), 3x10 (18kg)

Chest Press - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg), 1x5 (84kg), 1x10 (63kg)

Abdominal Machine - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 50kg)

Barbell Bicep Curls - 1x10 (25kg, 35kg), 1x6 (40kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 84kg)

10 Mins Running @ Speed 12.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

Leg Press - 1x10 (40kg, 80kg, 120kg, 160kg, 200kg, 160kg, 120kg), 1x20 (80kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (56kg, 70kg, 84kg, 63kg)

Seated Leg Curl - 1x10 (56kg, 70kg, 84kg, 63kg)

Pull ups: 2x10 Neutral Grip, 1x10 Close Grip, 1x10 Chin ups

Couldn't get on the Calf Raise machine today as there were flocks of people at it, so I did some pullups instead.

A short session today, I have some 5 a side tomorrow after work so I didnt want to go too tire myself out too much!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

at least you got your workout in mate, that's more than I can say


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just dropping in to say ullo....have a good day and well done on the PB...


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Just dropping in to say ullo....have a good day and well done on the PB...


Belated thank you!

Havent had a chance to upload workouts from friday or saturday morning.

*Friday - Back*

Behind Head Pulldowns - 6 heavy, 12 light (65kg, 40kg), (75kg, 45kg), (75kg, 45kg)

Bicep Pulldowns - 6 heavy, 12 light (65kg, 40kg), (75kg, 45kg), (75kg, 45kg)

Rows - 1×10 (35kg, 45kg, 55kg)

Pullups - 7×7 / to failure, Mixed Grips

Seated Row - 6 heavy, 12 light (65kg, 40kg), (75kg, 45kg), (75kg, 45kg)

Bicep Rope Curls - 1×10 (25kg, 35kg, 40kg)

*Saturday - Chest*

Decline Dumbbell Press - 1×10 (25kg, 30kg, 30kg)

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1×10 (25kg, 30kg), 1×8 (35kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1×10 (25kg, 30kg, 25kg)

Machine Flys - 1×10 (55kg, 70kg, 84kg)

Skull Crushers - 1×10 (20kg, 30kg, 20kg)

Single Arm Tricep Cable Pulldowns - 1×0 (20kg, 25kg, 30kg)

Trained both nights with two different mates and didnt write the lifts down, trying to remember everything!

Big walk tomorrow morning, 5 a side at night and then back to the gym on tuesday.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice bit of variance Zola. Good work!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders*

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (17.5kg, 25kg, 35kg, 45kg, 45kg)

Pullups - 2x10 Neutral Grip, 1x10 Chinups

Close Grip Pulldowns - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 84kg, 56kg)

Front Raises + Lateral Raises - 3x10 - 10kg

Upright Rows - 1x10 (25kg, 35kg, 45kg, 45kg)

10 Minutes Running @ Speed 10.

Bit less volume today. Was really tired in the gym and didnt feel I could train at my usual pace or strength. I played football on monday night and then went for a big cycle last night as it was nice and sunny..seems to have had a bit of impact today.

Planning on chest tomorrow but if I am still a bit tired I will maybe rest.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sometimes less is more


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Leg Day *

Calf Raises - 1x15 (50kg, 100kg, 130kg, 80kg)

Leg Press - 1x10 (80kg, 120kg, 170kg, 120kg, 80kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (49kg, 70kg, 91kg, *119kg New PB*, 70kg)

Seated Leg Curls - 1x10 (49kg, 70kg, 84kg, 63kg)

Leg Raises - 4x15

10 Minutes Running @ Speed 10

Felt a bit tired tonight on the leg press but strong on the leg extensions, strange!

Good session. Tomorrow night is chest and saturday morning will be back!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Leg Day *
> 
> Calf Raises - 1x15 (50kg, 100kg, 130kg, 80kg)
> 
> ...


Well done on the pb mate. I can't rep you now as I'm on my phone so I O U


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks sir. You owe me nadda! 

Was the full rack lifted. Felt good!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back Day*

Didn't get to do chest last night as my mate pulled out so I rested.

Went to the gym with another mate today and did back.

Pullups - 3x10 Widegrip

Trap Bar Deadlift - 1x10 (70kg, 90kg, 110kg, 110kg) - Taking it easy as lower back a little delicate

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 50kg)

Low Row - 1x10 (45kg, 56kg, 70kg, 80kg)

Face Pulls - 1x10 (17.5kg, 32.5kg, 32.5kg)

Reverse Fly Machine - 1x10 (42kg, 42kg, 42kg)

Decent enough session but felt ill most of the way through it. Took a craze before hand as I felt like a zombie going into the gym, don't think it helped. Got through it but didn't feel great. I was only when I got a big feed after that I felt normal again.

Need to do some chest tomorrow!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Flat Bench Press - 1x20 (20kg), 1x10 (60kg, 70kg), 1x5 (75kg), 1x10 (60kg)

Standing Cable Flys - 1x10 (14kg, 14kg, 18kg, 23kg), 1x20 (14kg)

Dips - 3x8

Chest Press Machine - 1x10 (49kg), 1x10 (63kg), 1x4 (77kg), 1x10 (49kg), 1x7 (49kg)

Bicep Cable Curls - 1x10 (14kg, 18kg, 14kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 40kg)

Barbell Bicep Curls - 3x10 (25kg)

Leg Raises - 3x10

Felt a little tired today, not much strength left at all on chest by the time I got to chest press, I think the cables wore me out.

I think I needed a pre workout snack before the gym for energy, may have affected me.

Apart from that I enjoyed the workout, arms got a good taxing today...really liked the isolation burn with the bicep cable curls. More of those in future I think.

Legs tomorrow and then a big mix on thursday night with a mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

your very consistent mate, good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your very consistent mate, good work :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, trying to keep steady rhythm and seeing changes, slowly but surely! :thumbup:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

Leg Press - 1x10 (100kg, 140kg, 180kg, 140kg, 100kg)

Calf Raises (on Leg Press machine) - 1x15 (50kg, 100kg, 150kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (56kg, 77kg, 91kg, 77kg)

Seated Leg Curls - 1x10 (56kg, 77kg, 91kg, 56kg)

Short and sweet tonight, had to get home to watch the football, so I was a little rushed.

Missing pasta for lunches this week I think. I've been having my chicken with brown rice all this week, but I don't think its giving me the same energy levels.

Got a big session tomorrow with a mate, which will be something totally different and not doubt gruelling, looking forward to that!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Mixed Bag*

Trained with a mate and his strength coach tonight, it was a body comp theme. Light weights, but surprisingly hard work!

8 sets - 1 minute rest after each set

Split squats (5 each leg) - not sure on weight, circa 50/60kg with 2.5kg-5kg added on after each set

Rack Pulls - 5 (100kg)

Pushups - 5

Overhead Press (with a Trap bar) - 5

Dumbbell Rows - 5 (25kg)

Pullups - 5

Very light, but when all thrown together at once it adds up and each set gets harder.

The 8th set had a few increases to really grind you down - 15 split squats each side, 20 pushups, 15 pullups etc.

Good session! Got some small corrections on form which I feel will help me a lot. Enjoyed doing something totally different.

My lats and legs feel destroyed already.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest*

Short little session last night as stiff and sore!

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x15 (22kg), 1x10 (26kg), 1x10 (28kg), 1x8 (30kg)

Flat Bench - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 60kg, 60kg, 40kg)

Cables - 1x20 (12kg, 14kg, 12kg)

Pec Deck - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 50kg)

Bicep cable curls - 1x10 (14kg, 14kg, 14kg)

Will rest today and tomorrow and get back into it early next week.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm one week out from a stag do and although I had planned to form a well structured cut, this didnt really happen. I did some cardio though and noticed some fat loss. Im down from 12 stone 9lb to 12 6lb. Whilst I want to put on muscle and more weight, I will try a cleaner bulk upon my return.

For this week I have entered the scary world of low carb / high fat and protein and completely cutting sugar and any junk food. Carbs and usually in all my meals so this will be a bit of a change for me. I'll keep any carb input for post workout meals.

Hopefully this will help to shake a little more fat, though I am not expecting miracles in one week.

Breakfast this morning was:

4 boiled eggs and two scoops of whey with water.

Snack: 1 small water cup of almonds

Lunch is two tins of tuna, two table spoons mayo and sweetcorn.

For training this week I plan to do lower weight and high reps.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I find a low carb / high fat and protein diet so much easier than low fat one.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Lunch was good today although basic. Have to say I didnt enjoy the breakfast cold boiled eggs one bit, but I fired them in me.

For dinner I had two chicken breasts with half a broccoli and some sweetcorn. Don't feel tired at all and im just about to enter the gym!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Fantastico.

Great work Mr Zola. Your progress is great man.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I find a low carb / high fat and protein diet so much easier than low fat one.


What would you normally have for breakfast during low carb eating? I have boiled eggs ready made for tomorrow morning, but I'm not looking forward to them!



strongmanmatt said:


> Fantastico.
> 
> Great work Mr Zola. Your progress is great man.


Cheers Matt, appreciate you taking a look! 

*Chest & Triceps*

Short session but felt productive - I have been pressing too much as of late and neglecting flys a little, so I have to get that balanced out.

Cable Flys - 1x20 (14kg), 1x10 (14kg, 18kg, 23kg, 28kg, 23kg)

Pec Deck - 1x10 (35kg, 49kg, 63kg), 1x7 (77kg), drop set to 1x10 (49kg)

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 27.5kg, 30kg, 35kg)

Skull Crushers - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg), 1x6 (40kg), 1x10 (30kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (40kg, 55kg), 1x7 (70kg), 1x10 (55kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> What would you normally have for breakfast during low carb eating? I have boiled eggs ready made for tomorrow morning, but I'm not looking forward to them!


Love an egg white omelet

12 egg whites, red onion green peppers cheese.

small drizzle of EVOO in a pan cut and lightly fry onion and pepper.

poor on eggwhite and cover (I have a glass lid so I can see how its cooking without taking off the lid)

The lid keeps the heat in so it cooks on top as well as below.

As soon as it stops forming condensation its done. Grate cheese on top, fold and serve

YUMMY


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Will have to give that a go!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

Leg Press - 1x10 (100kg, 140kg, 180kg, 160kg, 120kg), 1x20 (100kg)

Calf Raises - 1x20 (50kg, 70kg, 100kg) deeeeep burn!

Seated Leg Curls - 1x10 (49kg, 70kg, 84kg, 70kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (49kg, 70kg, 91kg), 1x7 (119kg), 1x10 (70kg)

Short and sweet, but the legs got a good hammering 

Tomorrow is back day!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders*

10 Mins running @ Speed 12

Face Pulls - 1x10 (18kg, 27kg, 36kg)

Pullups - 3x10 (Neutral Grip), 1x10 (Close Grip), 1x7 (Wide Grip)

Lateral Pulldowns - 1x10 (45kg, 66kg, 79kg, 52kg)

Seated Row - 1x10 (49kg, 56kg, 63kg)

Front Cable Raises - 3x10 (14kg)

Upright Row - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 55kg)

Shoulder Press - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg), 1x7 (50kg), 1x10 (30kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

With all this consistent hard work, so long as you are eating enough you must have added some quality size to your frame. what are your stats now?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi BB

My back and legs have came on the best, chest not so much but I just got to keep at it, or try new things. Its getting there, but slowest of all. Ill see about doing some comparison snaps, although I know f**k all about posing hahah.

I have cut carbs this week and lowered cals gently over past few weeks as I was my little love handles were becoming quite bigger and my stomach always looked so bloated.

I just need to find the balance. I weighed myself last night and I was 80kg exactly, 12 stone 6. Still up a stone from last year but I want a lot more quality size.

After the stag next tuesdsy ill start firing the calories in again to try to pack on a bit of mass.

I have definitely gotten bigger, few people have said which is nice, but there's so much more I need to do.

The main thing is I love being in the gym and wont give up


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

10 Mins running @ speed 12.

Chest Press - 1x10 (35kg, 56kg, 70kg), 1x8 (84kg), 1x5 (84kg)

Decline Bench Press - 1x10 (50kg, 60kg, 70kg), 1x5 (80kg)

Cable Flys - 1x10 (14kg, 23kg, 27kg, 23kg), 1x15 (23kg)

Pec Deck - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg), 1x7 (77kg), 1x10 (49kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (8kg, 10kg, 12.5kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (32kg, 45kg, 54kg, 64kg, 45kg)

Bicep Barbell Curls (really slowly) - 1x10 (25kg, 27.5kg, 27.5kg)

Quite liking the cardio before the lifting, I think it helps me get warmed up a bit better.

Pushing on a little bit on the pressing which I am happy about, slowly but surely the extra reps are coming.

I seem to have extra energy this week despite the fact I am on very low carbs...maybe the fat in the mayo and the almonds are giving me more energy?

Either way I am not complaining.

Did quite a lot of fly movements tonight as I think my chest needs a lot of work in this area to get the shape right.

Couple of days rest and then I will go hard at it on monday for one final session before I leave for the stag!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Mix*

Bank holiday today, so got to spend some quality time in the gym. This is my last workout for this week... I am off to Majorca tomorrow for my brother's stag!

10 Mins Running @ Speed 10

Chest Press - 1×10 (35kg, 56kg, 70kg), 1×7 (84kg), 1×10 (63kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1×10 (20kg, 25kg, 30kg)

Cable Crossovers - 1×10 (14kg, 18kg, 18kg, 23kg, 18kg)

Machine Flys - 1×10 (42kg, 63kg, 63kg, 70kg)

Shoulder Press Machine - 1×10 (30kg, 40kg), 1×8 (50kg), 1×10 (40kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1×10 (25kg, 35kg, 45kg, 45kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1×10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Ez Bar Curls - 3×10 (30kg)

Pullups (30) - 1×10: Wide Grip, Neutral Grip & Chinups


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice bit of mixing it up there Zola good work fella.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Chest & Mix*
> 
> Bank holiday today, so got to spend some quality time in the gym. This is my last workout for this week... I am off to Majorca tomorrow for my brother's stag!
> 
> ...


Nice workout mate, enjoy celebrating the end of your brothers freedom.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice bit of mixing it up there Zola good work fella.


Cheers Matt 



BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice workout mate, enjoy celebrating the end of your brothers freedom.


Haha cheers, there's 12 of us away, should be fun!

Latest Pics Update:



Back definitely starting to widen out a bit I think. Think I've grown a little bit in other areas, just gotta keep at it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking good, and you'll look so much better with a bit of a suntan :whistling:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers.  ive a long way to go but definite improvements from last year.

Haha yes I am like a milk bottle. Any weather is better than N. Ireland rain! If we get 20c+ over there ill be very happy.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest *

Back to training after a full week off. A few days in the sun in Majorca (many beers drank), and a few days rest.

Tonight I felt a bit weak, it was so hot in the gym also. I broke myself back in a little easier tonight.

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 15kg, 17.5kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (17.5kg, 22.5kg, 30kg), 1x7 (30kg)

Cable Crossovers - 1x10 (18kg, 23kg, 23kg, 18kg)

Chest Press - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg), 1x7 (77kg), 1x10 (63kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg), 1x5 (60kg + 1x10 (40kg)

Bicep Cable Curls - 1x10 (14kg, 18kg, 14kg)

Nice to get back to training after some time off, normality will resume soon!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders*

Bit more like myself tonight, was on my own so spent plenty of time and did a bit of a mix. Too much beer drank last week so I need to burn a bit of belly fat off!!

10 Mins Running @ Speed 11

Face Pulls - 1x10 (18kg, 23kg, 23kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (12.5kg, 17.5kg, 22.5kg, 20kg)

Close Grip Seated Row - 1x10 (45kg, 66kg, 79kg), 1x8 (93kg)

Seated Single Arm Cable Row - 1x10 (25kg, 39kg, 52kg, 59kg)

Lateral Pulldowns - 1x10 (45kg, 66kg, 79kg)

Pullups: Wide Grip (1x8), Neutral Grip (1x8), Chinups (1x10)

Ez Bar Upright Rows - 1x10 (20kg, 40kg, 30kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

10 Mins Cycling (on Hill @ Level 14)

3x20 Situps


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Shoulder Blast*

Went with a mate for a quick lift tonight, short and simple.

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (16kg), 1x8 (26kg), 2x10 (22kg)

Dumbbell Lateral Raises / Supersetted with Front raises - 1x10 (8kg / 6kg), (10kg / 8kg), (10kg / 8kg)

Rear Delt Cable Flys - 3x10 (10kg)

Bicep Cable Bar Curls - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg), 1x8 (40kg)

Single Arm Bicep Cable Curl - 1x10 (15kg, 15kg), 1x20 (10kg)

Tomorrow morning is a big Chest & Arms day.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like you've slipped back into the swing of things :thumbup:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looks like you've slipped back into the swing of things :thumbup:


Getting there slowly mate heh 

*Chest*

Flat Benchpress - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 70kg), 1x5 (80kg), 1x10 (70kg, 60kg, 50kg)

Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (10kg, 15kg, 15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg)

Single Arm Cable Push / Cable Crossovers / Upward Cable Crossovers (triple set) 1x10 (25kg / 25kg / 15kg), (35kg / 30kg / 15kg), 45kg / 35kg / 15kg)

Overhead Tricep Cable Pull - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 55kg)

Concentration Curls / Ezbar Curls (superset) 1x10 (15kg / 25kg), (17.5kg / 30kg), (17.5kg / 30kg)

Chest Press (rep to failure) 1x20 (50kg), 1x15 (60kg), 1x8 (60kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Completed my first ever fasted cardio this morning and I am feeling good. I got up at 6.30 and casually jogged 2.5 miles in about 20/25 minutes. I could feel my body questioning what the hell I was doing but I could almost feel fat being burned!

Got in and immediately took some BCAAs. Should I have been drinking them throughout the run or does it not matter too much?

I waited half an hour or so, (showered etc) then had a breakfast of oats, whey and milk.

It was very nice not being rushed for once in the morning. I could get used to this a few times a week! Getting out of bed is 90% of the work, the running bit is easy.

Legs tonight in the gym.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

After a fasted cardio this morning I was weak as hell tonight, especially on leg press. little energy and I was roasted, gym far too hot and uncomfortable. Just wanted to get it done and get home.

Leg Press - 1x10 (50kg, 90kg, 130kg, 170kg, 130kg, 90kg)

Calf Raises - 1x20 (60kg, 110kg), 1x15 (120kg)

Horizontal Leg Press - 1x10 (62kg, 97kg, 124kg)

Seated Leg Curl - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 84kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (56kg, 77kg, 91kg)

I think fasted cardio will be kept for off days, or certainly not on leg day!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Serious leg DOMS today, I can barely walk!! Very uncomfortable. Usually dont get them like this. I had two weeks off from legs so thats maybe a contributing factor.

Back, shoulders and biceps tonight and then rest on Friday.

Booked myself in for a sports massage on Friday night to see if it can help ease the tightness / soreness I get some mornings (lower back and down the right hamstring). Hopefully its worth it!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Serious leg DOMS today, I can barely walk!! Very uncomfortable. Usually dont get them like this. I had two weeks off from legs so thats maybe a contributing factor.
> 
> Back, shoulders and biceps tonight and then rest on Friday.
> 
> Booked myself in for a sports massage on Friday night to see if it can help ease the tightness / soreness I get some mornings (lower back and down the right hamstring). Hopefully its worth it!


LOL we've all been there mate.

Enjoy your sports massage tomorrow. I pay about £40 an hour (when I can afford it) so I know its not cheap but I think it helps


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Same price as mine mate, first time getting one


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back, Shoulders & Biceps*

Face Pulls - 1x10 (18k, 23kg, 27kg)

Pullups: Wide Grip - 1x8, Neutral Grip - 1x10, Close Grip - 1x10, Chinups - 1x10

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (10kg, 15kg, 20kg), 1x8 (20kg)

Seated Row - 1x10 (39kg, 59kg, 73kg, *86kg New PB*)

One Arm Cable Row - 1x10 (39kg, 45kg, 52kg, 59kg)

Front Dumbbell Raises - 3x20 (10kg)

Rear Delt Machine Flys - 1x10 (28kg, 35kg, 42kg)

Ez Bar Curls - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg, 35kg)

Sit ups - 3x20

Had a good session today, felt good. Happy with how my seated row is coming on.

Nice rest day tomorrow and then a sports massage at night. Hopefully they can sort out a few niggles I have been hampered with for a while on lower back etc.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done on the PB mate :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Another fasted cardio early this morning. 2.5 miles / 20 mins. Followed uo with two scoops of whey and 5 eggs scrambled.



Was a beautiful morning and shaping up to be a nice day.

ill only be able to train tomorrow night....its my brothers wedding rehearsal tonight, 30 miles away. Cant train Thursday either and Friday is out because of the wedding. Ill be having withdrawal symptoms!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I guess all that rain you complained about earlier is needed to make the country so beautiful


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

This is true mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest (Last Night)*

Bench Press - 1×10 (40kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1×10 (20kg, 25kg, 30kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1×10 (10kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Skull Crushers - 1×10 (20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg)

A very small session up at my parent's house with my younger brother (with what weights could be found), as I had to go couldn't get to the gym.

*Back, Shoulders and Biceps (Tonight)*

Rear Delt Machine Flys - 1×10 (14kg, 21kg, 28kg, 35kg)

Lateral Pulldowns - 1×10 (39kg, 59kg, 73kg, 86kg)

Hyperextensions - 3×10 (10kg)

Pullups: Widegrip (1×10), Neutral Grip (1×10), Chinup (1×10)

Single Arm Cable Row - 1×10 (32kg, 39kg, 45kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1×10 (12.5kg, 15kg, 20kg), 1×6 (25kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1×10 (25kg, 35kg, 45kg)

Upright Rows - 1×10 (30kg, 40kg, 30kg)

Shrugs - 3×10 (25kg plate in each hand)

Bicep Curls - 1×10 (30kg, 30kg, 35kg)

Didn't feel too strong tonight, but I got plenty done, enjoyed it.

Starting an oral dbol cycle on Monday! My second ever cycle (I briefly did a fairly tame Anavar cycle). Looking forward to seeing what that brings.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Bench Press - 1x10 (20kg, 40kg, 60kg, 70kg, 60kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Chest Press - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg), 1x5 (84kg, super setted with 1x10 (56kg)

Ab Machine - 1x20 (40kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Single Arm Cable Tricep Extension - 1x10 (15kg, 25kg, 25kg)

Rope Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg, 40kg, 55kg)

Cable Flys - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg, 25kg)

Skull Crushers - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg), 1x6 (40kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work mate.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back, Shoulders & Biceps*

Rear Delt Flys - 1x10 (14kg, 21kg, 28kg, 35kg), 1x5 (42kg)

Close Grip Seated Row - 1x10 (45kg, 59kg, 73kg, 86kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (12.5kg, 20kg), 1x6 (25kg) Dropsetted to 1x10 (12.5kg)

Lateral Pulldown - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Wide Seated Row - 1x10 (35kg, 49kg, 63kg)

Upright Row - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg, 35kg)

Pullups - 1x10 - (Neutral Grip, Wide Grip, Chinup)

EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg), 1x4 (37.5kg)

Wanted to do a bit more but couldn't this evening. Will go down tomorrow to hammer chest and triceps again (possibly a little different shoulder work too).

Then legs on thursday.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest and Small Mix*

Went to the gym again tonight for another chest blast and a small mix, mainly doign a few things I couldn't do last night.

10 mins running @ speed 11

Chest Press - 1x10 (56kg, 70kg), *1x7 (84kg) [new pb for reps]*, 1x10 (63kg)

Decline Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg), *1x6 (80kg) [new pb for reps]*

Cable Crossovers - 1x10 (14kg, 18kg, 23kg, 18kg)

Tricep Rope Pulldowns - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Machine Flys - 1x10 (28kg, 42kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Barbell Shrugs - 3x10 (70kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PB :bounce:

PB :bounce:

two new PBs in one session is just plain greedy !

Well done mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you sir! I wont be content til I get 8-10 reps on there. I need to get up to 110kg for a few reps before the year is out!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

10 Mins Running @ Speed 11

Leg Press - 1x10 (40kg, 80kg, 120kg, 160kg, 200kg [halfway down], 120kg, 40kg)

Calf Raises [on leg press] - 1x15 (40kg, 80kg, 100kg)

Stiff Leg Deadlifts - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x10 (32kg, 41kg, 50kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (56kg, 70kg, 98kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

10 Mins Running @ Speed 11

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (22.5kg, 30kg), 1x7 (32.5kg)

Chest Press - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg), 1x7 (84kg), 1x10 (66kg)

Cable Crossovers - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Pec Deck - 1x10 (35kg, 49kg, 56kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 65kg)

Arm Extension - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 40kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Ab Machine - 1x20 (30kg, 35kg, 45kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back, Shoulders & Biceps*

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg, 40kg, 40kg) Kept it lighter and focused on really clean and slow reps

Pullups - WideGrip (1x8), Neutral Grip (1x10), Chinups (1x10)

Shrugs - 3x10 (25kg plates in each hand, slow reps with pause at top)

Lateral Pulldowns - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg), 1x5 (98kg) [slipped out of hand], 1x8 (98kg) [new pb], 1x10 (49kg)

Plank - 1 x 90 seconds

Seated Row - 1x10 (49kg, 56kg, 63kg, 49kg)

Rear Machine Flys - 1x10 (14kg, 28kg, 35kg, 42kg)

Upright Rows (Cable) - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Shoulder Press Machine (inner grip) - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg, 40kg)

Biceps Machine - 1x10 (25kg, 35kg), 1x8 (45kg), 1x10 (35kg)

Enjoyed tonight, got a great pump all over.



A snap from when I got in tonight, I am quite happy with progress I have been making, just gotta keep at it!!

I am still only a stone heavier than last year (cutting at the mo for a holiday), but where I am now compared to last year is a huge change.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

great stuff mate :thumb:

well done on your progress so far


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

Fasted Cardio this morning at 6.30am - 2.5 Miles (20 Mins)

Evening Training:

Leg Press - 1x10 (50kg, 110kg, 140kg), 1x20 (90kg) (irritable lower back tonight, so took it easy, it just didnt feel comfortable on anything more than 140kg)

Stiff Leg Dead Lifts - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 80kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x10 (27kg, 41kg), 1x6 (50kg), 1x10 (36kg)

Hip Abductor (Inner) - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 45kg)

Hip Abductor (Outer) - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 55kg)

Leg Extension - 1x10 (49kg, 70kg, 91kg)

Ab Machine - 1x20 (35kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Bit of tame one tonight, I think I need to start doing lunges, I rarely do those.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest and Triceps (Saturday)

Flat Bench Press - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 70kg), 1x6 (80kg), 1x2 (90kg - spotted). No Rest Dropsets (Maximum number of reps - 80kg, 70kg, 60kg, 50kg, 40kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 20kg, 15kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg, 15kg, 12.5kg)

EZ Bar French *Press (Lying down) - 3x10 (25kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 70kg). No Rest Dropsets (Maximum number of reps - 70kg, 60kg, 50kg, 40kg, 30kg, 20kg)

An Exhausting workout, but good


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i havent been in the journal section for a while, great to see you still going strong. fair play mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

safc49 said:


> i havent been in the journal section for a while, great to see you still going strong. fair play mate


Thank you mate 

Today's training:

Fasted Cardio @ 6.30am - 2.5 Miles - 20 Mins

Lateral Pulldown - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Seated Row - 1x10 (49kg, 56kg, 63kg)

Rear Machine Flys - 1x10 (21kg, 35kg, 35kg)

Pullups - Neutral Grip - 1x10, Chinup - 1x8, Widegrip - 1x6

Shoulder Press - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg), 1x6 (55kg)

Lateral Raise - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Upright Row - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Ab Machine 1x20 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Biceps - 1x10 (25kg, 35kg), 1x8 (45kg)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hummmm....2.5 miles in 20 mins.....that sounds like a good challenge to set myself next week......hard though, my legs are short...nice session there....


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest *

15 Mins Running @ Speed 10

Chest Press - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, *84kg [new pb for reps], 1x3 (91kg - New PB),* 0x1 (98kg - trying to be greedy!!)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 17.5kg) - Chest very fatigued after Chest Press, so kept it lighter)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 15kg)

Dips (Wide) 2x10

Rope Pulldowns - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 70kg)

Abs - 20 Situps, Supersetted With 30 seconds Mason Twists with medicine ball + 1 Minute Plank

Very happy with further progress on Chest Press, it made my later chest exercises suffer, but its a decent jump up!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

NEW PB :bounce:

well done mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> NEW PB :bounce:
> 
> well done mate


Thanks mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

Calf Raises - (60kg, 70kg) - Heels Together, Toes Together, Feet Parallell - 1x15 of each)

Squats - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x10 (27kg, 36kg, 45kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 91kg)

Hip Abductor (Outer) - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 45kg)

Hip Abductor (Inner) - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Tried something new with the calf raises tonight - less weight and a lot more reps (45 per set). I got an epic burn and pump, I may do more of this if it brings good results.

Back to squats after some time away from it. I am keeping it light and focusing on very strict form. I have let ego get in the way in the past and I end up hurting myself / lose form when I get around the 120kg mark. In time I will move it up, but slowly!

A quick session tonight, I may do a bit more legs again on thursday, I wanted to get stiff leg deadlifts etc in and a few more sets tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good man for the strict form, you see so many people fool themselves with bad form and part reps


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders*

10 Mins Running @ Speed 11

Lateral Pulldown (Wide) 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 84kg, 63kg)

Seated Row - 1x10 (42kg, 56kg, 63kg)

Pullups - Wide Grip - 1x8, Neutral Grip - 1x10, Chinups - 1x10

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (17.5kg, 20kg), 1x7 (25kg)

Lateral Raise - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg), 1x8 (55kg)

Upright Row - 1x10 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Bicep Machine - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg), 1x6 (45kg)

Ab Machine - 1x20 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Tonight's cardio was 20 minutes of HIIT sprints on a full size 3G footy pitch. I walked a width then sprinted a width back. Was tough and my legs ache already. Any longer snd id have injured myself!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

10 Mins Running @ Speed 10

Chest Press - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg), 1x3 (*98kg - New PB*), 1x10 (77kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg), 1x8 (30kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 75kg)

One Arm Tricep Extension - 1x10 (10kg, 15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Really happy with more progress on the chest press. I will try to build it up to 5 reps @ 98kg before attempting anything over 100kg.

Going heavy (for me) on chest press again made my dumbbell work suffer, but I didn't mind too much at all. I felt great in the gym today, got a great pump and I feel bigger. Really focusing on a tight contraction is helping me along holding the weight a little longer and focusing.

Arms are filling out and my chest is starting to grow a bit more!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Chest & Triceps*
> 
> 10 Mins Running @ Speed 10
> 
> ...


well done on the PB mate. If you have got 3 X 98KG in the bag I believe you have 100kg X1 in you now.

Do it mate, 100kg bench is a landmark lift and it will do your ego the world of good :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow zola, well done on your PB :thumbup:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Very well done on your pb Zola...noice one....


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you all  :thumbup:

Hopefully I can advance it forward a little more this week.

I am off all booze completely until september. I am going on a big holiday and I want to be in the best condition possible, so from here on in I am going to be really strict with my diet and try to do two small cardio sessions a day to try and get shredded!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders*

10 Mins Running @ Speed 11

Lateral Pulldowns - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 84kg, 63kg)

Seated Row - 1x10 (49kg, 56kg, 63kg, 56kg)

Rear Delt Fly Machine - 1x10 (21kg, 35kg, 35kg)

Wide Grip Pullups - 1x8, Neutral Grip - 1x12, Chinups - 1x8

Upright Row - 1x15 (25kg, 35kg, 45kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (17.5kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1x20 (30kg), 1x10 (40kg, 50kg)

Barbell Bicep Curls - 3x10 (30kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

6.45am - 4 Min Tabata Cycle - High Knees and Star Jumps - too easy, will add more diverse moves next time

*Chest & Triceps*

*
*

10 Mins running @ Speed 11

Chest Press - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg), *1x2 (105kg - new PB)* - Superset with 1x10 (70kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg, 25kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 15kg, 20kg, 12.5kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 70kg - Supersetted with max reps dropping 10kg each blast)

One Arm Cable Tricep Extension - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Arm Extension Machine - 1x10 25kg, 25kg, 45kg)

Very happy to break the 100kg mark on chest press, almost got 3 reps, but very happy to have landed 2 clean ones!!

As before it made me a bit tired when moving straight onto the dumbbell pressing, but I didn't care too much.

Getting stronger!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> 6.45am - 4 Min Tabata Cycle - High Knees and Star Jumps - too easy, will add more diverse moves next time
> 
> *Chest & Triceps*
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC

:bounce: :bounce:

I remember how good it feels to be out of the double digits and benching with the big boys

Well done on smashing that 100kg mark :beer:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks mate 

Its acrually the chest press machine, not exactly a bench press but still a nice barrier for me to break through. Gonna hit chest again on saturday and ill go for a one rep max on flat bench press to see how I get on.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Really well done Zola...another PB...fantastic stuff...so pleased for you....you will be feeling so fab by the time you go on your hols hey?

Have a good day...


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Really well done Zola...another PB...fantastic stuff...so pleased for you....you will be feeling so fab by the time you go on your hols hey?
> 
> Have a good day...


Thanks 

Hopefully yeah!

I have cut out all alcohol, no cheat meals etc. Shamefully trying to get down below 10% body fat, less than six weeks to go!

Wanting to get nice and lean for the beach etc! At a mere 12 stone 9lbs I am hardly a mass monster so have to work with what I have right now haha.

Once I come home I'll be going on a bulk, so I might as well try cutting properly once to get experience of it 

Ill post a snap on the last day to see if I've reached my goals. The pressure is on!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

10 Mins Running - 5 @ Speed 12, 5 @ Speed 10

Leg Press - 1x20 (50kg, 100kg, 150kg, 100kg, 50kg) - Quick sets, no rest - brutal!

Calf Raises (on Leg Press) - 3x20 (50kg)

Hip Abductor Inner - 1x10 (30kg 40kg, 50kg)

Hip Abductor Outer - 1x10 - (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x10 (27kg, 36kg, 45kg, 36kg)

Leg Extension - 1x20 (49kg, 63kg, 77kg)

I went for some higher rep ranges with lighter weight on some exercises tonight. Was nice and gruelling when rest was kept to a minimum.

With a bit of luck I'll have aching doms soon haha.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Dips - 1x10

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 27.5kg, 30kg) with Dropsets after (25kg, 20kg max number reps)

Incline Dumbbell Press / Supersetted with Pullovers - 3x10 (22.5kg / 25kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 17.5kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Machine Flys - 1x10 (42kg,49kg, 63kg)

French Press - 3x10 (30kg)

Over the Head Rope Pulls - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg) One final Dropset from 70kg (dropping 10kg each time, max number reps)

Chest Press FST - (60kg) Minimum 8 reps per set. 7 Sets, 30 seconds rest between sets.

Didn't get a chance to do my one rep max this week on bench as I was training with a couple of mates today and we did the above, will go for it this week.

Good session!

Now off to a bbq to eat lots of meat!


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Mmmm..... BBQ:thumb: I've got one tomorrow, sometimes it's just got to be done mate!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Plenty of muscle building food consumed today!

Most mates well on the beers but I've been staying strong on the ice water! That beer will be all the nicer in september.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> View attachment 131062
> 
> 
> Plenty of muscle building food consumed today!
> ...


 :drool: :drool:

now I'm hungry again


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Took a night off the gym tonight as I feel wrecked.

Did this ab workout to do something productive yet light. All bodyweight but certainly gets a deep abdominal burn.






Tomorrow ill be going hard at it; back, shoulders and biceps!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Took a night off the gym tonight as I feel wrecked.
> 
> Did this ab workout to do something productive yet light. All bodyweight but certainly gets a deep abdominal burn.
> 
> ...


8 Min abs?

I could not do it mate, that sound track would have driven me mad before 4 min !


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

The music sure is monotonous, the pain takes the mind off it haha


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Fasted cardio this morning at 6.30. 2.5 miles / 20 mins.

Washed down woth BCAAs, glutamine, 4 weetabix and a scoop of protein.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back and shoulders*

15 Mins Running @ Speed 10

Close Grip Pulldown - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 70kg, 84kg)

Pullups - 1x8 - Chinups, Wide Grip, Neutral Grip

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 35kg, 35kg)

Wide Seated Row - 1x10 (42kg, 49kg, 56kg, 63kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (17.5kg, 20kg, 25kg) - new pb for reps

Dumbbell Front Raises 3x10 (12.5kg) [10 reps each side]

Upright Cable Row - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 55kg)

Bicep Machine - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg, 35kg)

This was last night's lifting.

I went for a yellow fever vaccine yesterday afternoon as I will be in South America in september. Made me feel a bit off, but still ok for the gym.

I got home, had my dinner around 8 and fell asleep from 8.30 until this morning! Haven't slept like that in years. I suspect my body shut down to fight off the jab. My girlfriend was the same, out for the count!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

A month to go, you must be getting excited


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> A month to go, you must be getting excited


yes mate, I cant wait. It's probably the last big holiday I will get for a long while, as we are saving for a house!!

*Legs*

15 Mins Running @ Speed 10

Squats - 1x10 (20kg, 50kg, 60kg, 100kg)

Calf Raises - 1x15/15 Supersetting Heels Together & Then Feet Parallel (40kg, 70kg, 90kg)

Stiff Leg Dead Lifts - 1x10 (20kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg)

Leg Extensions - Single Leg, 10 each side (21kg, 28kg, 35kg). Both legs (84kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x10 (27kg, 32kg, 36kg, 41kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> yes mate, I cant wait. It's probably the last big holiday I will get for a long while, as we are saving for a house!!
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> ...


Nice work, so you still have plenty of time to SMASH that 100Kg flat bench Press


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice work, so you still have plenty of time to SMASH that 100Kg flat bench Press


Yes mate! It will be done!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

10 Mins Running @ Speed 10

Chest Press - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg) 0x1 (112kg), straight into 1x10 (84kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 30kg), Burn out set of max reps (20kg) [15+]

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (10kg, 15kg, 20kg) really deep streeeetch, feels awesome

Cable Flys - 1x10 (14kg, 18kg, 23kg)

Dips - 1x12, 2x10

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x20 (35kg), 1x15 (45kg), 1x10 (60kg), 1x10 (70kg) - Dropset down 10 each time) max reps

Seated Dip - 1x10 42kg, 56kg, 70kg)

So thats that for now, the end of the chest press barrier smashing! Didn't make the 112kg this time, but I will be back again to face it in time.

Had a good session tonight, very little rest between sets. My triceps feel like they have taken a hammering, I need to bring dips into my routine more often.

Hopefully my chest is sore tomorrow as I will feel like I haven't worked hard enough!

Next chest day = barbell bench press for sure.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Chest & Triceps*
> 
> 10 Mins Running @ Speed 10
> 
> ...


Mate there are many ways to progress, two of which are to increase weights used or to decrease rest between sets, you did both!

All I'm saying is to give yourself the best chance of hitting a new weight, give yourself enough rest before the lift.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers mate 

I rested most for the chest press. Took a walk to get water, get a few big breaths in. Ill give it a go again soon.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Fasted cardio this morning. Usual 2.5 mile circuit. Took longer today, bout 25 mins....actually had to slow a fast walk twice and my right quad felt almost strained. Gonna rest easier tonight and tomorrow.

If anything I may do a few sets of shrugs in the house with the dumbbells.

Sunday will be all about rest (unless I feel good early in the morning, if so I may do another cardio circuit!)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I did 100 shrugs last night whilst watching die hard 3 on tv  I split it over 5 slow sets with 25kg dumbbells, not the heaviest but I focused on deep and slpw reps to get the most out of it.

Shrugs is one thing I tend to forget to do in the gym so I will do them at home a couple times a week to get some extra growth going!

No cardio today as my legs need a rest.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders*

10 Mins Running @ Speed 10

Lateral Pulldown - 1x10 (49kg, 63kg, 84kg)

Pullups: Wide Grip 1x10, Neutral Grip 1x11, Chinup 1x12

Seated Row - 1x10 (42kg, 56kg, 70kg)

Rear Machine Flys - 1x10 (21kg, 35kg, 28kg)

Shoulder Press Machine - 1x10 (25kg, 35kg, 45kg), 1x5 (55kg)

Lateral Raise - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Shrugs - 3x20 (25kg dumbbells)

Bicep Barbell Curls 3x10 (30kg)

Gym was deadly tonight, so busy!! :cursing:

Apart from that I got in and out but enjoyed as always. My rear machine flys are really weak, need to work on those. Also enjoy throwing in shrugs as of late. I am playing catchup for many missed shrugging sessions, so I am really putting a hurtin' bomb on those!! 

They are not too bad at the minute, but I want ridiculous traps!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good going mate, do you use a machine for your Lateral Raise?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes mate, with dumbbells it would be considerably weaker!  I do front raises with dumbbells though.

I prefer the machine for lateral raises as I am locked in and there's no chance of me swinging or jerking to get the weight up when tired.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest*

10 Mins Running @ Speed 10

Flat Bench Press - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg), 1x3 *(90kg - New PB), 1x5 (100kg), 1x3 (100kg) New PBs,* 1x10 - (60kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press 1x10 (22.5kg, 25kg, 25kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Pec Dec - 1x10 (49kg, 56kg, 63kg)

Cable Flys - 1x10 (14kg, 18kg)

Dips - 1x10

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (30kg, 50kg, 70kg, 50kg, 30kg)

Absolutely chuffed to bench 100kg!! 

110kg has been my max bench press goal for the end of the year, even if for one rep. I had a spotter for 90kg who stayed back and it was all on me. After feeling that I could do more I took my time and recovered slowly to go for the 100 mark.

For the 100kg a guy spotted me but had his fingers under the bar. He said he didn't help at all but I was thinking "****, I didnt really bench it, he must have been helping me." I got little satisfaction out it.

I waited a good 5 mins to fully rest and recover and I asked another guy to spot me and I asked him to please only help me if I am not getting it back up. This time I got two absolutely on my own and he helped me out for the third. Well stoked! 

Have to say after that my energy levels plummeted and I couldn't go too heavy on much else! My dumbbell pressing went to complete **** and I stayed on 25kg.

I am a happy man this evening. 

Knowing I have done a few @100 gives me a bit more confidence that I will be reach 110kg hopefully soon.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Well done on cracking the 100 BP.

On to the 110 next.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Zola...really really well done on your pbs mister..... :thumb: noice one....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

OH YEA BABY :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders*

Reverse Cable Crossovers -1x10 (10kg, 15kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Cable Shoulder Presses - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg)

Barbell Shrugs - 1x10 (60kg, 100kg, 100kg) Supersetted with 3x10 Wide Grip Pullups

Rack Pulls - 1x10 (60kg, 100kg) 1x5 (140kg, 100kg), 1x10 (80kg, 60kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (17.5kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Seated Single Arm Row - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg, 40kg)

Single Arm Inverted Pulldowns - 1x10 (20kg, 40kg, 60kg)

Seated Incline Dumbbell Bicep Curls - 1x10 (10kg, 15kg, 15kg, 15kg, 10kg)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

well done mate, agree with the above posts


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanka for dropping in sir!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

Leg Press - 1x10 (50kg, 90kg, 130kg, 170kg), 1x6 (220kg), 1x10 (130kg, 80kg), 1x20 (40kg)

Calf Raises - 1x15 (90kg, 100kg, 130kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x10 (23kg, 27kg, 36kg, 45kg)

Horizontal Leg Press - 1x10 (70kg, 97kg, 115kg, 124kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x10 [single leg] (28kg, 35kg, 45kg), 1x10 [both legs] (84kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

your consistency is great mate :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your consistency is great mate :thumb:


Cheers mate 

Im cutting down on the cardio a bit from now to my holiday. Losing weight too quickly, lost 5lbs or so in a month! Dont want to go there too light haha.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (30kg), 1x6 (35kg), 1x10 (25kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Cable Crossovers - 1x10 (14kg, 18kg, 23kg)

Overhead Dumbbell Tricep Extension - 1x10 (8kg, 10kg, 10kg)

Tricep Extension Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 84kg)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your consistency is great mate :thumb:


i second that :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back, Shoulders & Biceps*

10 Mins High Incline Walking / Jogging

Lateral Pulldowns - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 84kg, 70kg)

Seated Row - 1x10 (42kg, 49kg, 56kg, 63kg)

Pullups - Wide Grip (1x10), Neutral Grip (1x10), Chinup (1x6)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (17.5kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Deadlift - 1x10 (20kg, 70kg, 110kg), 1x3 (140kg)

Ezbar Curls - 3x10 (30kg)

Seated Incline Dumbbell Bicep Curls - 1x10 (10kg, 15kg, 15kg)

Dumbbell Shrugs - 1x10 (25kg, 25kg, 30kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good work mate :thumbup: I must add pull ups back into my training


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

The wide grips are tough! Quite like pullups though


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg), 1x4 (40kg), 1x10 (30kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Cable Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Dips - 3x10

Chest Press - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg), 1x4 (84kg)

Overhead Dumbbell Tricep Extension - 3x10 (8kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (32kg, 54kg, 68kg, 45kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Dumbbell Shrugs - 4x15 (22.5kg)

Chest Press was weak today! Think the dumbbell work and dips tired me out.

Very enjoyable session though, I love chest day. Threw in some shrugs at the end for some extra trap work.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

Leg Press - 1x10 (50kg, 100kg, 140kg, 180kg), *1x6 (250kg - New PB)*, 1x10 (140kg, 100kg)

Calf Raises - 1x15 (50kg, 90kg, 130kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x20 (23kg, 32kg, 41kg)

Leg Extensions (single leg) - 1x10 (21kg, 28kg, 35kg)

Leg Extensions (both legs) - 1x10 (84kg, 98kg), 1x8 (105kg)

Quite happy with the leg press PB, been a while since I have progressed on this.

Did some higher reps on the lying legs curls, 20 slow up and down, absolutely smashing my hamstrings. It made the leg extensions a bit more uncomfortable, but I wanted to get as much in as I could manage.

With a bit of luck I will have horrible leg DOMS soon  (if not I'll feel like I haven't worked hard enough!!)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Leg Press - 1x10 (50kg, 100kg, 140kg, 180kg), *1x6 (250kg - New PB)*, 1x10 (140kg, 100kg)
> 
> ...


Great workout and a New PB, well done mate. Im on my phone at the moment so I can't rep you till I get on the PC in the morning


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

reps sent for a great workout and your new PB :bounce:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks mate 

Legs aren't too stiff at all yet haha


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back, Shoulders & Biceps*

Lateral Pulldowns / Supersetted with underhand grip Pulldowns - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 70kg)

Seated Row - 1x10 (35kg, 49kg, 63kg)

Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (15kg, 22.5kg), 1x6 (27.5kg), 1x15 (15kg)

Pullups - 1x10 (widegrip), 1x10 (Neutral Grip), 1x6 (Chinup)

Rear Delt Fly Machine - 1x10 (21kg, 28kg, 35kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Seated Dumbbell Bicep Curls - 1x10 12.5kg, 15kg), 1x4 (20kg), 1x10 (15kg)

Bicep Curl Machine - 1x10 (25kg, 35kg), 1x4 (40kg)

Dumbbell Shrugs - 3x15 (25kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg), 1x2 (40kg), 1x10 (32.5kg)

Flat Smith Machine Press - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 80kg), 1x4 (90kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (10kg, 15kg, 20kg, 15kg)

Dips 2x10 (Inner Grip), 1x10 (Wider Grip)

Ezbar French Press - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg), 1x5 (35kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Tricep Pulldowns - 1x10 (35kg, 50kg, 65kg), 1x3 (85kg) - Dropset down to 35 [max reps]


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Chest & Triceps*
> 
> Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg), 1x2 (40kg), 1x10 (32.5kg)
> 
> ...


well done mate, I should have been in my gym this weekend but I never got there :thumbdown:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done mate, I should have been in my gym this weekend but I never got there :thumbdown:


Was yesterday's session but I updated it very late (not like me!) 

Tomorrow I am going to ultimate strongman (its here in belfast). The final event is on tomorrow afternoon. As it's a bank holiday I'm off work, so I will be down at it all day, watching in awe and grazing on food!

Cant wait


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Was yesterday's session but I updated it very late (not like me!)
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to ultimate strongman (its here in belfast). The final event is on tomorrow afternoon. As it's a bank holiday I'm off work, so I will be down at it all day, watching in awe and grazing on food!
> 
> Cant wait


fantastic, have a good day mate, don't forget your camera


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Leg Press - 1x10 (50kg, 100kg, 140kg, 190kg), *1x4 (260kg - new PB)*, 1x10 (140kg), 1x20 (100kg)

Calf Raises [leg press machine] - 1x20 (50kg, 70kg, 100kg)

Hip Abductor Outer - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Hip Abductor Inner - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x20 (27kg), 1x15 (36kg), 1x10 (45kg)

Leg Extensions [single leg] - 1x10 (21kg, 28kg, 35kg), [both legs] - 1x10 (63kg, 77kg, 91kg)

Russian twists with medicine ball - 1x60 seconds

Another new PB on the leg press, only for 4 reps. I suspect I can still put it up a little more, but I want to be able to do 3 clean reps each time. Will try again a little more next week.



Also had a great day at the strongman event yesterday. Saw some amazing beasts...very inspiring! Highlights were seeing a man deadlifting 320kg and the stones of strength races.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done on the PB mate :bounce:

looks like you had a great day and now you have a dead-lift target to aim for - 320KG, only question now is when are you going to hit it 2015?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done on the PB mate :bounce:
> 
> looks like you had a great day and now you have a dead-lift target to aim for - 320KG, only question now is when are you going to hit it 2015?


Haha if I get 220 by then I'll be very happy!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders*

Seated Row - 1x10 (42kg, 56kg, 70kg, 56kg)

Wide Grip Pullups - 1x8, Neutral Grip - 1x8, Chinups - 1x10

Rear Delt Fly Machine -1x10 (21kg, 28kg, 35kg)

Lateral Pulldowns - 1x10 (35kg, 42kg, 59kg, 70kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg)

Barbell Deadlifts - 1x10 (60kg, 80kg), 1x5 (100kg), 1x3 (120kg)

Kroc Rows - 1x10 (25kg, 32.5kg, 40kg)

Ezbar Bicep Curls - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg), 1x6 (40kg)

Biceps Machine - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg), 1x6 (35kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg), 1x5 (80kg), 1x3 (90kg), 1x10 (70kg, 60kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg), 1x6 (30kg), 1x10 (25kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Tricep Pushdowns - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 70kg, 60kg, 50kg, 40kg, 30kg)

Skull Crushers - 3x10 (30kg)

Tricep Extension Machine - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 35kg, 35kg)

Sadly I think this is the last gym session I will get before I go on holiday! I am playing football tomorrow night, and I leave on wednesday morning at the crack of dawn, cant wait.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Chest & Triceps*
> 
> Flat Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg), 1x5 (80kg), 1x3 (90kg), 1x10 (70kg, 60kg)
> 
> ...


have a great holiday mate

I'm jealous, in fact I'm green with envy


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks mate :thumbup:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations on the new PB mate and have a great holiday :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back home from a great holiday. Just what I needed to be honest!

Very sluggish start back

Leg press - 1x10 (100kg, 150kg), 1x5 (200kg), 1x10 (150kg)

Squat - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg), 2x5 (100kg)

Stiff leg deadlifts - 1×10 (60kg, 70kg, 70kg)

Leg extensions - 3×10 (80kg)

Lying leg curls - 3x10 (40kg)

Seated calf raises - 1×10 (20kg, 30kg, 30kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Back home from a great holiday. Just what I needed to be honest!
> 
> Very sluggish start back
> 
> ...


welcome back mate, glad you had a good time.

that's a good first session back and you'll soon be back in the swing of it:thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers! My legs are incredibly sore and i have to play five a side tomorrow! ****!!

 :banghead:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest last night

Chest Press 1x10 (56kg, 70kg), 1×7 (84kg), 1×10 (63kg)

Dumbbell Press 1×8 (30kg), 2×10 (25kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys 3×10 (12.5kg), 1×10 (20kg)

Cable flys - 1×10 (14kg, 18kg, 23kg)

Dips - 3×10

Tricep pushdowns -1×10 (45kg, 60kg, 65kg)

Seated Dip - 1×10 (45kg, 50kg, 55kg)

First upper body workout in a few weeks. I felt so weak last night. Disappointing dumbbell pressing. Hope to be back on form soon.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Just give it a couple of weeks and you'll be back to normal:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Just give it a couple of weeks and you'll be back to normal:thumbup1:


^^^ This.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Glad you had a nice holiday...and doms? Heee hee....luverleeeeeee......


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Haha yes excellent thanks, just what I needed.

My legs are only starting to feel walkable now without a very noticeable limp. My quads are still very tight and sore. Thats 5 days now!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Ive been very lazy wirh updating my log. I will correct this from this week!

Did anither chest session on saturday, starting to see a bit of growth!

Did a lot of dumbbell work, decline pressing, flat pressing, decline and incline flys, skull crushers, pushdowns etc.

Tonight is back, shoulders and biceps... will post it io properly later


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Didnt get to the gym on tuesday as I have a serious dose of man flu!

I took a caffeine tablet and went done last night, seems to have done the trick. I didn't go too hard at all...but nice to be back in the gym. The holidays has made me a bit sluggish over the past couple of weeks.

Seated row - 1×10 (42kg, 56kg, 63kg)

Lat Pulldown - 1×10 (42, 63, 70kg)

Shoulder press machine - 1×10 (35kg, 45kg), 1x6 (60kg)

Rear Delt flys - 1×10 (21kg, 28kg, 35kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1×10 (35kg, 45kg), 1x6 (55kg)

Seated dumbbell curls 1x15 (12.5kg), 2×8 (15kg)

Mason twists with medicine ball 3x30s

Leg day tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

There's plenty of that going around. Get some vitamin C in you mate and take it easy whilst for fighting the Flu


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> There's plenty of that going around. Get some vitamin C in you mate and take it easy whilst for fighting the Flu


Cheers! Ive been drinking a berocca over the past few mornings, think its fended off the worst of it! More a chesty cough now.

I feel bit better than yesterday, will smash the legs tonight


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

So... I didn't get to do legs on Thursday, felt grim. I feel fully recovered now though.

I rested on Friday and hit the gym early this morning and decided on the day to do chest.

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (22.5kg, 30kg, 30kg), 1x4 (32.5kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (30kg, 27.5kg, 27.5kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 15kg, 15kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Dips - 2x10

Cable Flys - 1x10 (14kg, 18g, 23kg)

Skull Crushers - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg), 1x6 (40kg)

Tricep Pushdowns - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 56kg, 63kg, 70kg)

I am feeling a bit like my old self again. The holiday mode is gone, now its time to work properly with the iron again!

Really enjoyed the session, my chest looked really swollen (for me!) when I got home, good encouragement.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> So... I didn't get to do legs on Thursday, felt grim. I feel fully recovered now though.
> 
> I rested on Friday and hit the gym early this morning and decided on the day to do chest.
> 
> ...


Glad your feeling better and great workout mate.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers sir!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs

Squats - 1x10 (20kg, 40kg, 60kg, 80kg), 1x4 (100kg)

Hip Abductor Inner - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Hip Abductor Outer - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Mason Twists With Medicine Ball - 3x60 seconds

Leg Extensions - Single - 1x10 (21kg, 28kg, 35kg)

Leg Extensions - Both - 1x10 (63kg, 77kg, 84kg)

Prone Leg Curls - 1x10 (23kg, 32kg, 36kg, 41kg)

Didnt feel strong on the squats at all, need to get back to a 5x5 approach possibly.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

don't be in too much hurry to change your routine mate, your only just getting back into the swing of things after your holiday. Give it time


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I was meaning only doing a 5x5 approach for squats on leg day, rather than try to do 3/4 sets of 10 each time.

Not too sure, maybe I just need to do a few sets at the heavy weight to get used to it again. Id love to be squatting big!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> I was meaning only doing a 5x5 approach for squats on leg day, rather than try to do 3/4 sets of 10 each time.
> 
> Not too sure, maybe I just need to do a few sets at the heavy weight to get used to it again. Id love to be squatting big!


It will come mate.

Consistency is the key and that's one of your greatest strengths, you are consistent.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Better session last night, starting to feel like myself again

Chest

FLat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (22.5kg, 30kg, 30kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 15kg, 15kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (25kg), 1x8 (30kg, 30kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Wide Dips - 3x10

Incline Situps with 10kg Barbell - 3x10

Hanging Leg Raises - 3x15

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Better session last night, starting to feel like myself again
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


Your doing great mate. I have recently been looking back at my past efforts to gage my improvement, so out of interest I looked at that you where doing this time last year.

when you think how much harder dumbell press is over barbell press and then note that after already having done 10 reps you then do a further 20 reps over 2 sets at 60Kg (30 per hand) and then go on to do a further 118 reps over 4 additional chest exercises!

Then compare that to this time last year (10/10/2012) when you could not manage 5 reps @ 74kg on the barbell bench press.

Awsome!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your doing great mate. I have recently been looking back at my past efforts to gage my improvement, so out of interest I looked at that you where doing this time last year.
> 
> when you think how much harder dumbell press is over barbell press and then note that after already having done 10 reps you then do a further 20 reps over 2 sets at 60Kg (30 per hand) and then go on to do a further 118 reps over 4 additional chest exercises!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I didn't even think to look back at older lifts, I will have to take a proper look today.

Yesterday I had a good back, shoulders and biceps sessions with my mate

Wide Grip Pull ups - 3x10

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (25kg, 35kg, 45kg)

Rear Delt Flys / Shrugs - 3x10 (35kg / 60kg)

Front lying barbell row - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg)

Dumbbell Front and Lat Raises - 3x10 (10kg)

Front Raises with 20kg plate - 3x10

Arnold presses - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 15kg)

Ezbar bicep curls - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg), 1x6 (40kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Leg Day!

Back squats - 1×10 (40kg, 60kg, 80kg), 1×8 (90kg)

Front squats - 3×10 (50kg)

Lying leg curls - 1×10 (27kg, 36kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Leg extensions -1×15 (42kg, 63kg), 1×10 (84kg)

Standing calf raises - 1×20 (40kg, 80kg, 80kg)

Seated calf raises - 2×15 (30kg)

Kept the squats lighter and focused on volume. The legs are a bit stiff already!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

FLat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (22.5kg, 32.5kg) 1x8 (32.5kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 3x10 (15kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 3x5 (32.5kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Wide Dips - 3x10

Skull Crushers - 1x10 (30kg), 2x6 (40kg)

Tricep Pushdowns - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 40kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (49kg, 56kg, 63kg)

Leg Raises - 3x15

Went a bit heavier on the dumbbell pressing today, not up to a solid rep range on 32.5kg that I want to be, but I am going to stick with it and hope to adjust. If need be I will rep it out in later sets at a lighter weight.

Good little session, nice pump!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Yesterday's back and shoulders*

Treadmill warmup

Pullups - 1x10 Wide, 1x10 Neutral, 1x8 Chin ups

Close grip cable seated row - 1x10 (42kg, 59kg, 79kg)

Lateral Pulldown - 1x10 (32kg, 56kg, 70kg)

Rear Delt Flys - 1x10 (21kg, 35kg, 42kg)

Seated dumbbell shoulder press - 1x10 (15kg, 22.5kg, 20kg)

Seated dumbbell lateral raise 3x10 (8kg)

Dumbbell front raises - 3x10 (10kg)

Seated dumbbell curls - 3x10 (12.kg)

Weights a bit lighter yesterday. My chest was feeling tight and stiff, making the lat pulldown and other stretching movements a little sore.

Focused on a really tight squeeze, slow up and down. The close grip seated row felt great on the back, have to do more of those..

I left with my shoulders absolutely on fire.

Rest today, football tomorrow and legs on tuesday!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

another nice workout mate. I don't ever flex/squeeze the working muscle, but then I don't train for aesthetics. Do you think it makes that much difference?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers 

Hard to say for sure, but when im lighter and slow with a focused squeeze I think it exhausts / works the muscle better for me. It also stops me from hauling the weight about and focus on the body part im training. All experimental really


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I do the squeezing thing, and I'm sure it does help, cos you really have to slow down and concentrate....no swinging the weight up willy nilly...well, I think it does help....I'm not so strict on everything but on most things I really try to just work the muscle I am actually trying to work...errmmm...if you know what I mean...

Sorry for sticking my beak in....I just thought it was interesting...hope you're having a good weekend Zola..


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I do the squeezing thing, and I'm sure it does help, cos you really have to slow down and concentrate....no swinging the weight up willy nilly...well, I think it does help....I'm not so strict on everything but on most things I really try to just work the muscle I am actually trying to work...errmmm...if you know what I mean...
> 
> Sorry for sticking my beak in....I just thought it was interesting...hope you're having a good weekend Zola..


More than welcome to chip in any time


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

Treadmill warmup

Leg press - 1×20 (50kg, 100kg), 1×10 (150kg, 190kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 1×20 (bodyweight, +20kg, +30kg)

Hip Abductor Outer + Inner (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Lying Leg Curl - 1×20 (27kg, 36kg), 1×10 (45kg)

Leg Extensions - 1×10 (49kg, 70kg, 91kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest*

Chest Press - 1×10 (42kg, 63kg), 1×6 (84kg), 1×10 (70kg)

Flat dumbbell Press - 3×8 (30kg)

Flat dumbbell flys 1×10 (12.5kg, 17.5kg, 17.5kg)

Wide dips - 3×10

Cable flys (high to low) - 1×10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Tricep pulldowns - 1×10 (40kg, 50kg, 65kg)

Tricep extensions - 3×10 (35kg)

Seated dip - 1×10 (42kg, 56kg, 63kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Chest*
> 
> Chest Press - 1×10 (42kg, 63kg), 1×6 (84kg), 1×10 (70kg)
> 
> ...


 :thumb :hows your diet going since you came back from holiday? are you back in the habit of eating right?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumb :hows your diet going since you came back from holiday? are you back in the habit of eating right?


All settled back in again and routine is back to normal thanks. Took me a while! Been eating well but just not enough! Ive put on 2lbs or so since coming back.

Breakfast is normally 3/4 weetabix and a double scoop of whey in milk.

Snack in work is banana and cup of almonds

Lunch usually chicken with veg / pasta / brown rice or beef and pasta

Dinner is nearly always chicken with veg, sweet potato / spuds etc.

Then an evening scoop of whey before bed.

Think I need to squeeze another meal in there. I actually just ordered some small food scales to measure things that I dont know the weight of when eating (like all those almonds etc). I kinda just make up big meals but dont know the exact nutritional breakdown of it all together. Need to do better on that.

If I was super geeky with my food I'd probably grow quicker! Its something I know I have to do better at.

Would you know most of your diet down down to cals etc?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to record everything but life's too short! Now I only worry about calories and protein, but then I'm not bothered about seeing a 6 pack


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

This is true!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Shoulders

Dumbbell press - 1×10 (12.5kg, 20kg, 22.5kg), 1×7 (27.5kg)

Dumbbell lateral raises - 4×10 (8kg)

Dumbbell front raises - 3x10 each arm (12.5kg)

Bent over rear flys - 4×10 (8kg)

Impromptu session tonight, had a bit more free time so went in, hit it quickly and left.

Rest tomorrow then back and arms on saturday with a mate!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yesterdays Back session

Facepulls - 3x10 (32.5kg)

Lat Pulldown - 1x10 (56kg, 63kg, 70kg)

Low Row - 1x10 (50kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Lying Barbell Row -1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg)

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 30kg, 35kg)

Shrugs - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Seated Dumbbell Curls - 1x10 (12.5kg, 15kg, 12.5kg)

Ezbar curls - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg, 30kg)

Lying cable curls - 1xmax reps - 30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg, Dropsetting down


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (22.5kg, 32.5kg), 1x6 (35kg), 1x5 (35kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 15kg) 1x7 (25kg) - New PB

Incline Dumbbell Press - 3x10 (25kg)

Dips 1x10 (BW), 2x6 (+10kg)

Tricep Pushdowns (widebar) 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 65kg)

Tricep Pushdowns (V Bar) 1x10 [dropsets, max reps] (70kg, 60kg, 50kg, 40kg, 30kg)

Tricep Extensions - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg)

Good sesh! New PB on flys, they were very difficult, but I will keep working with the 25kg for smoother reps.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice

well done on the new PB :bounce:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

No training tonight. Visited a physiotherapist for the first time. Been putting it off for a while.

As I feared I have irritated my sciatic nerve, dont think its a huge issue, but she noticed I over extend my lower back when standing and have a few issues with lower back when bending etc. She says spine etc in good condition, and 3 sessions should sort me.

She had some issues getting in at my spine, said my back muscles weren't letting her through, funny at the time, she got there eventually with a lot of heat and a fair bit of pressing.

Had planned back and shoulders tomorrow, I'll still go down but will not go as heavy on certain exercises. She also told me I should be doing one day on at the gym and one day off all the time...says recovery time is very important and im probably doing too much with football and gym..

Came out with a sheet of exercises to do every day, and 40 quid lighter.

Will give it a while and see what happens.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

*
my back muscles weren't letting her through*

Don't you love it when people give you back handed compliments?

I went to the hospital yesterday and after a load of tests I sat with the consultant who was reading my notes, she looks up and says according to your BMI reading your clinically obese, but your plainly not fat so well just ignore that...


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Hah yeah was funny as she was making it a but of fun really.

Ironically my lower back feels more sensitive since leaving. Most likely all that poking and pressing.

You all good at the docs?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes mate I'm good, I've got sleep apnea. so they watch my bp etc


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back yesterday morning*

Pullups - 1x10 (wide, neutral, chinups)

Bent over rows - 1x10 (20kg, 50kg, 60kg, 60kg)

Low row - 1x10 (46kg, 66kg, 79kg)

Machine shoulder press - 1x10 (30kg 40kg), 1x6 (60kg)

Dumbbell lateral raises - 3x10 (8kg)

Dumbbell Front raises (10 each arm) - 3x10 (12.5kg)

Bicep machine - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg), 1x6 (60kg)

Lay in bed a bit too long (11.30am) and felt a bit off when I went training at 12.30, so I left a few exercises out that I had planned.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

at least you trained mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs Last night

Leg press - 1×10 (40kg, 80kg, 120kg, 160kg, 200kg), 1×7 (230kg) New PB

Seated calf raises - 1×15 (bodyweight, +10kg, +20kg, +30kg, +30kg)

Leg extensions - 1×10 (49kg, 63kg, 91kg), 1×6 (119kg - full stack!) New PB

Lying leg curls - 1×10 (27kg, 41kg, 41kg, 41kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Legs Last night
> 
> Leg press - 1×10 (40kg, 80kg, 120kg, 160kg, 200kg), 1×7 (230kg) New PB
> 
> ...


Two new PB's. Fantastic mate.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Two new PB's. Fantastic mate.


Thanks 

Chest

Decline bench press - 1×10 (20kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg)

Decline dumbbell flys - 1×10 (15kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Chest press machine - 1×10 (42kg, 63kg), 1x3 (91kg), 1×7 (70kg)

Wide Dips - 3×10

Tricep pushdowns (v bar) - 1×10 (40kg, 50kg, 70kg)

Tricep pushdowns (wide bar) - as above

Seated dip - 1×10 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back, Shoulders, Biceps and a little calfs*

Lateral Pulldown - 1x10 (49kg), 1x7 (77kg, 84kg, 84kg, 84kg)

Close Grip Seated Row - 1x10 (45kg), 1x7 (73kg, 73kg, 73kg)

Pullups - 1x10 - Wide Grip, Neutral Grip, Chinups

Rear Delt Flys - 1x10 (28kg), 1x7 (35kg, 35kg), 1x5 (42kg)

Shoulder Press Machine - 1x10 (30kg), 1x7 (50kg), 1x5 (60kg), 1x2 (70kg), 1x7 (50kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg), 1x7 (50kg)

Bicep Machine - 1x10 (30kg), 1x7 (40kg), 1x4 (50kg), 1x3 (60kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 1x10 (Bodyweight, +20kg, +30kg, +30kg)

Standing Calf Raises - 1x10 (30kg, 80kg, 100kg, 100kg)

Been a few days since I trained, been in London for the weekend watching football, only got back into it tonight.

Think I am going to tweak my training a little... rather than doing 10 reps in every set I am going to try sticking to heavier weight for more sets, lower reps.

I am thinking one warm up set and then 3 or 4 working sets. Aiming for 7 reps.

I also need to work on my diet....it is clean and I eat generally well.... but I am not adding any significant mass, mostly just cutting better shape, more definition...my weight hasn't went up in months, I need to address this. I bought small food scales to work out some cals from various foods that I make up, I need to get myself sorted out!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Back, Shoulders, Biceps and a little calfs*
> 
> Lateral Pulldown - 1x10 (49kg), 1x7 (77kg, 84kg, 84kg, 84kg)
> 
> ...


your hitting new PB's so you've added muscle, if your weights not changed then you must be in the perfect zone where you must have lost fat which is offsetting the gains in muscle. I'd be over the moon with that, but then perhaps I'm carrying more body fat than you are.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest and triceps

Flat dumbell press - 1×10 (20kg), 3×6 (32.5kg)

Flat dumbbell flys - 1×10 (12.kg), 3×7 (22.5kg)

Wide dips - 3×12

Chest press machine - 1×10 (49kg), 3x6 (70kg)

Tricep pushdowns (bar) - 1×10 (40kg), 1×8 (60kg, 70kg, 75kg)

Seated dip - 1×10 (42kg), 3×6 (70kg)

Not as much chest work tonight but i got a great pump. Will try the lower rep and higher weights for a while to try and force some growth through. Starting to focus on eating a lot more also. Already seek to be up a pound and a half on last week.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

My phsysio doesn't want me going too heavy on leg press etc at the moment, as I have been going for the past month due to my irritated sciatic nerve.

I complied with her request and kept it light.

Leg Press - 1x10 (20kg, 60kg, 100kg, 140kg)

Seated Calf raises - 1x10 (BW, +20kg, +50kg, +60kg) New PB

Standing Calf Raises - 1x15 (40kg, 80kg, 80kg, 100kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x15 (42kg), 1x10 (70kg), 1x8 (105kg), 1x6 (119kg) Full stack 

Lying Leg Curls - 1x10 (27kg), 1x10 (41kg), 1x8 (50kg, 54kg)

Hip Adductor Inner - 1x10 (30kg, 50kg, 60kg) New PB

Hip Abductor Outer - 1x10 (30kg, 50kg, 60kg) New PB


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Legs*
> 
> My phsysio doesn't want me going too heavy on leg press etc at the moment, as I have been going for the past month due to my irritated sciatic nerve.
> 
> ...


3 new PBs in one workout ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Fooking awsome mate :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders*

Barbell Deadlifts - 1x10 (60kg), 1x8 (100kg), 1x5 (120kg), 1x1 (140kg)

Low Row - 1x10 (52kg), 1x6 (73kg, 86kg, 86kg)

Lateral Pulldown - 1x10 (45kg), 1x8 (66kg, 73kg, 86kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (15kg), 1x8 (20kg, 25kg), 1x6 (25kg)

Front Dumbbell Raises - [each arm] 1x10 (10kg), 1x8 (12.5kg), 1x6 (15kg)

Dumbbell Lateral Raises - 1x10 (8kg, 10kg, 10kg)

Ab Machine - 1x20 (35kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Bicep Machine - 1x10 (35kg), 1x8 (45kg), 1x6 (60kg)

Great to be back with deadlifts, been ages. I didn't push myself too hard in them as I am only back to them.

Felt good and strong tonight elsewhere, gonna kick on and try some heavier weight next week.

Also steadily rising 1-1.5lb a week at the minute, whatever has happened!! I am only a few lbs off 13 stone, I want to get there by the end of the year.

As for the weight gain, I think its the sneaky 2 pints in work I am drinking everyday now, and the extra eating!

Feeling good and a little bit bigger!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Didnt get too much training in last week with birthdays and seeing the physio, but I got a bit of shoulders and biceps work done on saturday morning.

Lateral raises & front raises 1×8 (15kg, 12.5kg, 10kg, 5kg)

Dumbbell press - 1×10 (15kg), 1×8 (20kg, 22.5kg, 22.5kg)

Rear delt machine 1×8 (35kg, 42kg, 42kg, 49kg)

Barbell shrugs & tbar machine shrugs - 1×10 (60kg, 80kg, 100kg)

Barbell 21s (20kg, 30kg, 40kg)

My diet went out the window tbis weekend and i had a lot of beer. I'll make up for it this week with solid work and clean eating.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Belated happy returns of the day mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest last night

Flat bench press - 1×10 (60kg, 70kg), 1×4 (80kg, 82.5kg)

Incline smith machine press - 1×8 (60kg, 70kg), 1×5 (80kg), 1×4 (90kg)

Machine flys - 1×10 (42kg, 63kg), 1×8 (77kg, 91kg)

Tricep pushdowns 1×10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg), 1×6 (80kg)

Tricep extensions -1×10 (30kg, 40kg), 1×5 (50kg)

Reasonable session but I seem to have done some damage to my wrist which I am worried about. No pain last night, woke up at 6 with a lot of discomfort. Can hardly move it without pain except down and a little bit up.

It seems to have swollen a bit too. Gutted as I wanted to go and hammer my shoulders tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

ouch! rest, eat well and heal


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back yesterday

Barbell deadlifts - 1×10 (60kg), 1×8 (100kg), 1×3 (140kg), 0×2 (150kg)

Pull ups - 2×8 wide grip, 2×10 neutral grip

Dumbbell rows - 1×10 (35kg, 40kg), 1×8 (45kg)

Overhead rows - 1×10 (60kg, 80kg, 80kg)

Flat lying barbell rows - 1×10 (50kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Cable rope curls - 1×10 (50kg, 60kg), 1×8 (70kg, 70kg)

Good to be back in gym after a few days rest. Back feeling it today!

I couldnt do anythint that involved my wrist twisting, so bicep curls with a bar or dumbell was impossible, still a little sensitive so I was careful.

Gonna try and get 150 on deads next week, ive done 160 on a trap bar but its much harder for me with the barbell.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

What have you done with the wrist mate? Injured it or is it just a general strain?


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Zola, what program have you been following? Is there a link online?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest & Triceps

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg), 2x7 (32.5kg), 1x6 (35kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 22.5kg, 22.5kg)

Wide Dips - 1x10 bodyweight, 2x8 (+10kg)

Chest Press Machine [inner grip] - 1x10 (63, 63kg, 70kg)

Tricep Extensions - 1x10 (30kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Wrist is still sore, but only on one side, extremely frustrating. I couldn't do chest press in the regular grip, had to go inner and drop weight. Couldn't do triceps pushdowns and other exercises because of the limitations of movement in the wrist. I powered on through the dumbbell press, probably not the wisest thing I have ever done, but it wasn't too bad.

I'll be ok for back and shoulders, as I can tailor my workout easier but I think I need to extend the rest out before trying to hit chest properly.



aesthetics4ever said:


> What have you done with the wrist mate? Injured it or is it just a general strain?


Think I twisted it when racking the smith machine bar last week mate, its better than it was, general strain but a bit annoying, hope it goes away soon.



dreco said:


> Zola, what program have you been following? Is there a link online?


I am just doing my own stuff for a while mate. I was doing 5x5 for quite a while and wanted to move into other things. Making decent progress with what I am doing, but I am looking into other programmes at the moment, like the 531 etc.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Tried the gym tonight but my wrist is not playing ball. I tried to start light on standing military press but within a rep it was screaming at me. Bit gutting.

I think I am going to have to completely rest it properly for at least a week or two, I think I'll only make it worse 

Very frustrating but nothong else I can do. Gonna hammer my legs twice a week until I am ready to go again.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds like a plan to me :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just in to wish you and your family


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Xmas and happy new year Zola...x


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just in to wish you and your family





Flubs said:


> Merry Xmas and happy new year Zola...x


Many thanks. Happy Christmas to you too


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back in the gym today after a few weeks of eating too much and not doing a lot!!

I did legs with a mate in his gym, there were no measures on a lot of the plates, so I haven't too much of an idea on a lot of exercises we did. I lifted heavy for me anyway.

Hack squats - 50kg, 100kg, 150kg (as many reps as possible)

Standing Hamstring curls (single leg) 3x10 (2 plates, 3 plates),

Lying leg curls - 3x10 (4, 6, 8 plates)

Leg extensions - 3x10 (5, 7, 9 plates)

Hip abductor inner and outer - 3x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Prowler sled charges and pulls (20m or so). Sled + 20kg, + 50kg - 3 runs total - TOUGH

Good to be back. lots of work to do!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Back in the gym today after a few weeks of eating too much and not doing a lot!!
> 
> I did legs with a mate in his gym, there were no measures on a lot of the plates, so I haven't too much of an idea on a lot of exercises we did. I lifted heavy for me anyway.
> 
> ...


me too mate. have a good new year :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been a disaster at updating my log the past two weeks. But i've trained twice since my last update, trained chest / triceps and back / shoulders.

Back to work tomorrow which I am some what looking forward to purely because of routine.

My meals have been all over the place, not training enough, too much alcohol and weird sleeping patterns.

Routine will fix all of that.

2014 will ne a year whete I really hope to improve all aspects of training, learn more, work harder and push on.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest and triceps

Flat dumbbell press - 1×10 (20kg, 30kg), 1×4 (37.5kg)

Incline dumbbell press - 1×6 (35kg), 1×10 (30kg), 1×10 (25kg)

Incline dumbbell flys - 1×10 (10kg, 15kg, 22.5kg)

Tricep pushdowns - 1×10 (45kg, 55kg, 75kg)

Seated dip - 1×10 (42kg, 63kg, 84kg)

Just a short and sweet session tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> I've been a disaster at updating my log the past two weeks. But i've trained twice since my last update, trained chest / triceps and back / shoulders.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow which I am some what looking forward to purely because of routine.
> 
> ...


Hope you achieve all you set out to in 2014 mate :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back & Shoulders

Warm up on treadmill

Pullups - wide grip 1x8, neutral grip 1x12, chinup 1x7

Close Grip seated row - 1x10 (46kg, 76kg), 1x5 (96kg - new PB)

Wide seated row - 1x10 (56kg, 63kg) 1x6 (70kg)

Hyperextensions - 4x10 with a 10kg plate

Dumbbell press - 1x10 (20kg, 22.5kg), 1x7 (27.5kg new PB for reps)

Lateral raise machine - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg) 1x6 (55kg)

Rear flys - 1x10 (35kg, 42kg), 1x6 (49kg)

Barbell front raise - 3x10 (15kg)

Hammer curls - 3x10 (12kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest and triceps

Incline dumbbell press - 1×10 (22.5kg, 30kg), 1×5 (37.5kg)

Flat dunbbell press 1×8 (32.5kg), 1×10 (27.5kg), 1×6 (32.5kg)

Flat flys 1×10 (10kg, 17.5kg, 22.5kg)

Wide dips 3×10 (+10kg load)

Tricep pushdowns - 1×10 (40kg, 50kg, 65kg, 75kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Super shoulders and arms session today

Seated military press - 1×10 (40kg), 1×8 (50kg), 1×5 (60kg)

Barbell front raises - 2×10 (20kg), 1×8 (25kg)

Lateral raise machine - 1×10 (30kg, 40kg, 55kg)

Rear delt machine - 1×10 (30kg, 42kg, 49kg)

Viking press - 1×10 (30kg), 2×4 (50kg)

Seated dip - 1x10 (40kg, 80kg, 85kg)

Tricep pushdowns - 1×10 (40kg, 70kg, 80kg)

Dumbbell bicep curls - 1×10 (10kg, 15kg, 20kg)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Super shoulders and arms session today
> 
> Seated military press - 1×10 (40kg), 1×8 (50kg), 1×5 (60kg)
> 
> ...


nice mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs (two days ago!!)

Leg press - 1×10 (40kg, 80kg, 130kg, 180kg), 1×6 (200kg

Leg extensions (single leg) - 1×10 (21kg, 28kg, 35kg), 1×10 105kg (both legs)

Lying leg curls - 1×10 (28, 35kg, 45kg)

Abs - 80 reps of various exercises - crunches etc

Forgot to do calves, can you believe that


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest last night

Flat dumbbell press - 1×10 (20kg, 30kg), 1×6 (37.5kg)

Incline dumbbell press - 1×6 (35kg), 1×5 (30kg), 1×10 (25kg)

Incline dumbbell flys - 1×10 (15kg, 18kg, 22.5kg)

Wide dips - 3x10

Rope pull downs -1×10 (25kg, 35kg, 45kg)

Tricep pushdowns (v bar) - 1×10 (40kg, 60kg), 1×7 (80kg)

Seated dip - 1×10 (42kg, 70kg, 84kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest and triceps (saturday)

Only got to the gym once last week - I played football twice and I was so tired with a bit of a sore lower back.

Saturday morning I trained with a mate.

Flat barbell benche press - 1×10 (60kg, 70kg), 2×5 (70kg + 2 chains)

Incline dumbbell press - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg), 1×4 (35kg)

Incline flys -1×10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Cable crossovers - 1×10 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Rope pulldowns - 1×10 (35kg, 45kg, 50kg)

V bar pushdowns - 1×10 (45kg, 65kg, 75kg)

Need to pull my socks up and get stuck in properly this week


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Chest and triceps (saturday)
> 
> Only got to the gym once last week - I played football twice and I was so tired with a bit of a sore lower back.
> 
> ...


nice, how heavy are the chains?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Not too sure mate, they feel about 5-10kg at the most. They just clip onto the bar. In both of those sets I needed a little assistance on the last 2 reps


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Not too sure mate, they feel about 5-10kg at the most. They just clip onto the bar. In both of those sets I needed a little assistance on the last 2 reps


So your training the lock out part of the lift, as you push the bar higher more of the chain is lifted off the floor, thus increasing the weight of the bar the higher you raise it.

I'm only questioning you as this is a strength training exercise and I thought you where training for size and aesthetics.

Unless you specificity need to improve your lock out, Id drop the chains and just add weight to the bar.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Mostly size for sure, they were lying there and my mate suggested it. Been a bit over the place past month, I need to get myself back on form starting tonight!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back and Shoulders

Pull ups - 1×8 (wide grip, neutral grip, chin up)

Close grip seated row - 1×10 (42kg, 63kg), 1×6 (79kg)

Lat pulldown - 1×10 (42kg, 63kg), 1×6 (84kg), 1×10 (49kg)

Wide seated row - 1×10 (42, 56kg, 63kg)

Hyperextensions - 3×12 (+10kg)

Dumbbell shoulder press - 1×10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Shrugs - 3×15 (+25 plate in each hand)

Rear delt flys - 1×10 (25kg, 38kg, 42kg)

Lateral raise machine - 1×10 (35, 45kg, 50kg)

Bicep machine - 1×10 (30kg, 35kg), 1×5 (45kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good work, as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Shoulders, Arms and a tiny bit of chest*

Went to the gym this morning with a mate for a nice one today

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 1x12 (7.5kg, 10kg, 12.5kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg), 1x6 (25kg)

Landmine Presses (single arm) - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 55kg)

Tbar Row Shrugs - 1x12 (40kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Skull Crushers - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 35kg)

Over the head rope pulls - 1x10 (40kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Tricep Pushdowns (V Bar) - 1x10 (50kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Chest Press Machine - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg), 1x2 (90kg)

EZ Bar Curls - 1x10 (30kg, 32kg), 1x8 (35kg)

Really enjoyed that


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs last night

10 mins run on treadmill to get some blood pumping

Leg press - 1×10 (50kg, 90, 120, 160) really slow down and up, hold and squeeze

Seated calf raises - 1×20 (BW, +10kg, +20, +30) burn!

Calf raises (on hor. Leg press) - 1×10 (52kg, 70kg, 88kg)

Lying leg curls - 1×12 (27kg, 40kg, 52kg)

Leg extensions - 1×10 (21kg, 28, 35) single l3g

1x12 (88kg) both legs

Lots of stretches after


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Legs last night
> 
> 10 mins run on treadmill to get some blood pumping
> 
> ...


NIce, Hows the sciatic nerve coping ?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Not too bad thanks. It's a little annoying at times though. I need to be well warm for any activity and a lot of stretching seems to help. Really trying to balance out my legs, left one is much bigger than the right. I think my bed is playing a part in all of this as well. The mattress has been done for a while. Sags in the middle and is useless. Ordered a new one which comes tomorrow, at a small fortune cost! Excited though as it is so comfy, been counting down the days. Really hope it plays even a part in mending me.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope the new mattress makes a difference.

If you have an imbalance, why not add more single leg exercises to your workout? lunges, bulgarian squats etc. IMO drop the double legged Leg extensions and only exercise to failure on the weaker leg


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I never do lunges I really should start them. What ablut single leg leg pressing? Its the outer part of my right thigh that is most noticeable. My left leg has twice the muscle


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

single leg leg pressing is good. :thumbup1:

the same as you cant stop your shoulders engaging when you bench press, you cant stop your dominate/ stronger leg from compensating when your weaker leg tires. Whether you work one leg at a time or alternate, you should start with your weaker leg, so if that fails at 8 reps you then know to stop at 8 reps on your stronger leg.

just a thought are you careful with your feet positioning? Do you have a tendency to let your left foot point inwards ?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Sound advice  will give it a go cheerd


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Shortish workout today as my training partner puked 5 mins in!!

Close Grip Pulldowns 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 84kg, 63kg)

Seated Row (Wide) - 1x10 (42kg, 53kg, 63kg, 63kg)

Hyperextensions - 3x10 (+10kg, slow)

Rear Delt Machine - 1x10 (28kg, 35kg, 42kg, 35kg)

Shoulder Press Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg), 1x4 (60kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 40kg, 55kg)

Bicep Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg), 1x6 (55kg)

Tricep Bar Shrugs - 5x20 (40kg)

I also bought this excellent little exercise bike off a guy on Gumtree for a mere £50! In absolute mint condition, got all the essentials (heart rate, time, loads of programmes and decent resistance etc). I plan to do some fasted stuff in the AM before work some mornings, for fat loss and general cardio fitness. The pi**ing rain is not very appealing and keeps me in bed.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice, no excuse for skipping the early morning fasted cardio now


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Shortish workout today as my training partner puked 5 mins in!!
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 84kg, 63kg)
> 
> ...


Got yourself into some sh1t now


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

You are both right gents!! Haha


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest & Triceps

Decline Barbell Bench Press - 1x10 (20kg, 60kg, 70kg), 1x6 (80kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x2 (37.5kg), 1x5 (32.5kg), 1x10 (25kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Cable Crossovers - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg, 35kg)

Skull Crushers - 1x10 (30kg, 30kg, 35kg)

Rope Pulldowns - 1x10 (45kg, 50kg, 60kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Chest & Triceps
> 
> Decline Barbell Bench Press - 1x10 (20kg, 60kg, 70kg), 1x6 (80kg)
> 
> ...


Nice, but no mention of any fasted cardio this morning :confused1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice, but no mention of any fasted cardio this morning :confused1:


Haha this will come soon mate  I am playing 5 a side today after work, so I have to save my energy for goals galore!!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs last night

Single Leg Leg Press - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg) 1x5 (40kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 1x20 (BW +20kg, +25kg) *+30kg)

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises - 1x12 (52kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Stiff Leg Deadlifts - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 70kg), 1x7 (80kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x10 (27kg, 36kg, 45kg), 1x7 (50kg)

Dumbbell Lunges - 1x20 [ten each leg] (12kg, 14kg, 14kg)

So I have major problems on the leg press single leg. At the 45 degree angle it flares up my sciatica big time.

never knew just how much my left leg was powering through, it was doing 70-80% of the work. My right leg is much less defined and I guess this is why. When I got to 40kg the pain became sharper so I stopped immediately.

I will have to abandon the leg press for some time. I can do horizontal leg press fine, so that will get a lot more use. I'll also start lunges a lot more. 14kg felt difficult for 20 reps. Felt off balance a little at times. Ill have to see what feet positions I can do on the horizontal leg press to mix it up.

First time doing stiff leg deadlifts in a while. Enjoyed those. Hammys are tight today!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Had an absolutely grueling sports massage on my legs on saturday, extremely painful and sensitive, so tight. Feel great now though, after a couple of days. I'll be going back in a fortnight to get another one. Here'd todays gym work...

*Back & Shoulders*

Lateral Pulldown - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg, 63kg)

Pullups - 3x8 (Wide, Neutral Grip, Chinups)

Wide Grip Seated Row - 1x10 (35kg, 49kg, 63kg)

Close Grip Seated Row - 1x10 (45kg, 63kg), 1x7 (77kg)

Hyperextensions - 3x10 (+10kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 3x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 1x10 (8kg, 10kg, 10kg)

Latreral Raise Machine - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg), 1x7 (50kg)

Biceps Machine - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg), 1x6 (50kg)

*
Core*

I then got home and did this before showering, its a proper core ripper


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest and Triceps

Flat dumbbell press - 1×10 (20kg, 30kg), 1×7 (35kg)

Incline flys - 1×10 (15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg)

Skull crushers - 1×10 (30kg, 35kg), 1×7 (40kg)

Low cable chest fly - 3×12 (18kg)

Wide dips - 3×10

Chest press machine - 1×10 (63kg), 1×5 (70kg), 1×3 (84kg)

Tricep extension machine -1×10 (30kg, 40kg), 1×5 (50kg)

Pic update



Since my last pic update I think my chest has developed a liytle more and small improvements. Rear delts need a lot of work I think.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Shoulders are looking good :thumbup1:

what page number is your last pic on? or perhaps you can post them side by side?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers mate 

Im in my phone and on taptalk tberes a few pics on page 36, think the numbering is different on phone to main site version though. I tried to download the image and re upload but its asking me to join some account with tapatalk lol


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Shoulders are looking good :thumbup1:
> 
> what page number is your last pic on? or perhaps you can post them side by side?


got them mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/189180-zolas-endless-pursuit-muscle-blog-24.html


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

IMO your at a higher body fat level now and I see a massive improvement in both chest and arms.

Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> IMO your at a higher body fat level now and I see a massive improvement in both chest and arms.
> 
> Well done :thumbup1:


Cheers mate! Looking back my strength really hasnt improved too much really, but hope that changes soon. I have love handles now, ill probably cut again for holidays (if I book one this year), just hope I dont get really small again haha.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back and shoulders (last sat)

Single arm cable rear delt flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Facepulls - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

T Bar Rows - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 80kg), dropset down, max reps

Lying barbell row - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 50kg)

Single Arm Seated Row - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 28kg, 30kg)

Seated Military Press - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg), 1x5 (60kg), 1x10 (40kg)

Seated Machine Pullover - 1x10 (50kg, 70kg, 70kg)

Pullups 1x6 (wide), 1x8 (Neutral), 1x6 (chinups)

Dumbbell Bicep Curls - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Legs tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Back and shoulders (last sat)
> 
> Single arm cable rear delt flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)
> 
> ...


Nice. Dam I wish I could throw some weights around, patience never was a quality I was blessed with :lol:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice. Dam I wish I could throw some weights around, patience never was a quality I was blessed with :lol:


Hope you are feeling better soon mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

Walking Dumbbell Lunges - 1x20 (10kg), 3x10 (14kg)

Stiff Leg Deadlifts - 3x10 (45kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 1x15 (+20kg, 25kg), 1x12 (30kg)

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises - 1x15 (63kg, 77kg, 81kg)

Horizontal Leg Press - 1x10 (63kg, 81kg, 115kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x10 (27kg, 36kg, 45kg)

I rarely do lunges, but I think I'll be doing them now, my legs are feeling it already!! Glutes also. Hitting areas that don't get hit that much, feels good.

Kept it light on the deadlifts this week, and skipped extensions. Will get back to them and light squats (to begin with again) next week.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest *

Decline Barbell Bench - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg), 1x5 (85kg)

Wide Dips - 3x10

Chest Press Machine - 1x10 (63kg), 1x7 (77kg), 1x4 (84kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (12.5kg, 15kg, 20kg, 22.5kg) - New PB for reps on 22.5kg

Low Cable Chest Fly - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Middle Cable Chest Fly- 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

High Cable Chest Fly - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Tricep Pushdowns - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 75kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (63kg, 77kg), 1x5 (84kg)

On my own tonight, so I took my time and I got to do a little more than normal. Felt good!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

That's a lot of flying mate, which do you feel more the high, mid or low?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

For me the middle one (about shoulder height) hits the most by a mile. The others much less so, but felt good all the same. Will mix it up again next week, probably back to dumbbell presses etc


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

3 weeks since you brought this home










and still no mention of fasted stuff in the AM before work.

Just saying :rolleye:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 3 weeks since you brought this home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah I know mate! I am guilty as can be. I will make a start v soon, been playing footy once or twice a week recently, between that and leg day my legs are usually in bits! I think it will really come into play if and when id book a holiday as it will be a goal to strive for.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Had to help the good lady out last nigjt so no gym!! Ive done a couple of cycles at night though. Playing football tonight and Thursday so im only getting to the gym tomorrow night so far this week 

Its gotta be a chest night.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

helping your good lady out counts as cardio


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Decline Barbell Bench Press - 1x12 (40kg, 60kg), 2x6 (80kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 22.5kg)

Wide Dips - 3x10

Cable Flys - 2x10 low (15kg, 20kg), mid 3x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg), high 3x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Reverse Grip Tricep extensions - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 60kg) (trying to bring out the long head a bit)

Wide Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg), 1x7 (84kg)

The gym was undergoing a lot of maintenance work on seating, leathers etc, so we were really limited tonight with what we could actually do which was a bit annoying!

Again I did a lot of flys. I didi however get two separate compliments saying my chest was looking bigger so I am well pleased! I think the flys are helping bring out a bit of overall mass.

Really want to get back to some dumbbell pressing, maybe at the weekend..


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest and Triceps with the lads (saturday morning)*

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg), 1x5 (35kg), 2x4 (37.5kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 22.5kg), 1x7 (25kg)

Chest Press Machine - 1x10 (63kg, 70kg), 2x4 (84kg)

Cable Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 25kg)

Wide Dips - 3x10

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg), 1x7 (84kg)

Cable One Arm Tricep Extension - 3x12 (18kg)

Back and shoulders are overdue but I was training with two good friends who i don't normally get to train with, so another chest session was done!

*Legs (today)*

Squats - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg), 1x7 (90kg)

Front Squats - 1x10 (40kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Walking Lunges 3x20 (15kg each hand) - destroyed quads and glutes!!

Horizontal Press Calf Raises - 1x12 (63kg, 84kg, 110kg)

Lying Hammy curls - 1x10 (25kg, 35kg, 45kg)

Single Leg Extensions - 1x10 (21kg, 28kg, 35kg)

Havent squatted in a while, so I was quite conservative. 90kg even felt heavy as its been months since my last squat.

I need to start hitting a few new PBs, think a little blue hearts cycle is coming...


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Not much training this week as I had other commitments, but I got in today with mates for some upper body work

Pullups - wide, neutral and chin-ups - 3x10

TBar rows - 1x10 (60kg, 80kg), 1x3 (100kg)

Incline Chest press (independent levers) - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg), 1x6 (85kg)

Rope pulldowns super stetted with rope bicep curls - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 50kg)

Single arm triceps extension - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Hammer curls - 1x10 (10kg, 15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg)

Seated pullovers - 1x10 (80kg, 100kg, 120kg)

Seated tricep dips - 1x10 (70kg, 80kg, 90kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't get to the gym tonight, so I did my first home session in a while. Kept it short and sweet

*Shoulders*

Overhead Press - 1x10 (22kg), (32kg), (42kg), 1x8 (47kg), 1x5 (51kg), 1x3 (56kg)

Dumbbell Front Raises - 1x10 (6kg, 9kg, 12kg, 12kg)

Side Lateral Raises - 1x10 (6kg, 10kg, 10kg, 10kg)

Dumbbell Rear Delt Row 5x10 (10kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Last nights Chest

Incline dumbbell press - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg), 1x3 (35kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 22.5kg, 22.5kg)

Chest Press Machine - 1x10 (63kg), 1x8 (77kg), 1x5 (84kg)

Cable flys - 1x12 (14kg, 18kg, 23kg, 23kg)

Single Arm Tricep Extension - 1x10 (14kg, 18kg, 23kg)

Tricep Pushdowns - 1x10 (50kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (63kg, 77kg, 84kg)*

Felt super tired, dumbell pressing wasnt good but recovered a bit later on. I think playing footy twice a week is shattering my strength


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

try more food and more rest before you consider stopping doing something you enjoy


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah definitely think i need more food, ive dropped 4/5lbs over the last few weeks


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd try more carbs mate, the more active you are the more you will need


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back* Yesterday

Trap Bar Deadlifts - 1x12 (50kg, 80kg, 100kg), 1x6 (130kg), 1x3 (150kg)

Overhead pulldowns (independent levers) - 1x10 (30kg, 40kg, 45kg 45kg)

Lying barbell row - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 50kg, 50kg)

Lat Pulldown - 1x10 (56kg, 56kg, 63kg, 70kg)

Low Row - 1x10 (60kg, 60kg, 60kg), 1x6 (70kg)

Pullups 3x8 - widegrip

I was pretty tired throughout, haven't deadlifted in a while, it zonked a lot of energy for the rest of the workout.

Was a decnt workout though, my upper back is smashed today!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dead lifts take it out of me as well. I used to squat and deadlift on the same day but very quickly stopped that as I just don't have the energy for both on the same day.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest and triceps

Incline dumbbell press - 1×10 (20kg, 30kg), 1×6 (35kg)

Incline dumbbell flys - 1×12 (17.5kg, 17.5kg, 20kg)

Chest press machine - 1×10 (49kg, 63kg, 77kg), 1×6 (84kg)

Cable flys mid - 1×12 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Cable flys high -1×12 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Single arm triceps extension -1×10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

V bar pushdowns -1×10 (45kg, 65kg), 1×7 (80kg)

Skull crushers - 1×10 (20kg, 30kg, 35kg), 1×5 (40kg)

Seated dip - 1×10 (42kg, 63kg, 63kg, 77kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dead lifts take it out of me as well. I used to squat and deadlift on the same day but very quickly stopped that as I just don't have the energy for both on the same day.


Yeah I couldn't do either together at all!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Not much training tbis week as been away in Paris for a few days, BUT going for a big session tomorrow morning.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Not much training tbis week as been away in Paris for a few days, BUT going for a big session tomorrow morning.


Ooh la, la


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*All body smashup!*

Trap bar deadlifts - 1x7 (40kg, 60kg, 100kg), 1x3 (130kg, 140kg, 150kg, 160), 1x1 (170kg)

Push Press - 1x10 (40kg, 40kg, 40kg, 50kg, 50kg)

Trap bar pushups // Supersetted with Trap bar shoulder press - 5x5

Seated Row - 1x10 (42kg, 56kg, 63kg, 63kg)

Cable Flys - 1x10 (14kg, 18kg, 18kg, 23kg, 23kg)

Decided to do a bit compound type stuff today, felt great. Couldn't resist a cheeky bout of cable flys at the end.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

My back only feels like I could work out today, serious case of the DOMS from Saturday!

*Chest and Triceps*

Decline Bench - 1x10 (20kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg)

Flat Incline Smith - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 80kg), 1x5 (90kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 22.5kg)

Single Arm Tricep Extension 1x12 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Vbar Pushdowns - 1x10 (50kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kh, 63kg, 77kg)

Triceps seriously smashed, on fire!

Either back and shoulders or else legs tomorrow.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs

Seated calf raises - 4×15 (+30kg)

HLP calf raises - 1×12 (63kg, 105kg, 112kg 112kg)

HLP - 1×10 (63kg, 105kg, 112kg, 135kg)

Walking lunges - 3×16 (15kg, 15kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Single leg extensions -1×10 (21kg, 28kg, 35kg), 1×7 (42kg)

Lying leg curls - 1×10 (27kg, 36kg, 45kg, 50kg), 1×5 (59kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back

Lat Pulldown - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 84kg, 70kg)

Low Row - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 70kg, 84kg)

Seated Row (wide) - 1x10 (42kg, 56kg, 63kg, 56kg)

Pullups - 1x6 (Wide), 1x8 (Neutral), 1x5 (Chinup) no energy! maybe needed a longer recovery time..or perhaps I should have done them earlier

Rear Cable Flys - 1x10 (10kg, 15kg, 15kg)

Rear Delt Machine - 1x10 (28kg, 35kg, 42kg)

Biceps Machine - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg, 35kg), 1x5 (40kg), 1x3 (45kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs

Front Squats - 1x10 (20kg, 40kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 1x15 (+20kg, 20kg, 30kg, 30kg)

HLP Calf Raises - 1x15 (63kg, 87kg, 102kg)

Stiff Leg Deadlifts - 1x12 (40kg, 60kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x12 (27kg, 36kg, 45kg)

Leg Extensions (single leg, 12 per leg) - (28kg, 35kg, 42kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Saturday session

Was really sunny on Saturday so i got my weights from the spare room and did a little work out in the back yard! A lot of plates were not around so I kept it lighter and did more sets

Flat bench press - 5×10 (70kg)

Incline flys - 5x12 (17kg)

Front Squats - 5×10 (50kg)

Overhead press -1×10 (30kg, 30kg, 30kg, 40kg, 40kg)

Bent over rows - 5×10 (50kg)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zola said:


> Saturday session
> 
> Was really sunny on Saturday so i got my weights from the spare room and did a little work out in the back yard! A lot of plates were not around so I kept it lighter and did more sets
> 
> ...


Saturday was a great day, I hope that wasn't our summer though:cool2:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Saturday was a great day, I hope that wasn't our summer though:cool2:


I know mate hahah


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

training and tanning at the same time :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest last night.

Flat Bench - 1x10 (60kg, 60kg, 70kg, 70kg), 1x6 (80kg)

Incline Bench - 4x12 (70kg)

Flat dumbbell flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Skullcrushers - 1x10 (30kg, 30kg, 35kg, 35kg)

Single Arm tricep extensions - 1x12 (14kg, 18kg, 18kg, 22kg)

On Monday i climbed Sleive Donard, NI's highest peak. Was a good hike and my calves are killing me today.

Here are a few pics I took from the top.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Chest last night.
> 
> Flat Bench - 1x10 (60kg, 60kg, 70kg, 70kg), 1x6 (80kg)
> 
> ...


Nice :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Saturday

Back & Shoulders

Pullups - 4x8 (Wide Grip)

Seated Military Press - 1x10 (40kg, 45kg, 45kg, 50kg, 50kg), 2x6 (60kg)

Barbell Shrugs - 4x15 (60kg)

Rear Delt Cable Flys - 4x15 (15kg)

Reverse cable flys - 4x12 (10kg)

Low Row - 1x10 - (60kg, 60kg, 70kg, 70kg)

Lying barbell row - 1x10 (30kg, 30kg, 35kg, 35kg, 40kg)

Sunday

Chest (in the back yard)

Flat Bench - 5x10 (70kg)

Incline Dumbbell press - 4x12 (25kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 4x10 (22.5kg)

Barbell shrugs - 4x12 (60kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Such a beautiful day today, far too warm for the gym.

I did my 8 mins abs workout, haven't done it in a while so I did level 1, still tough enough at times.






I then went out to the garage to hammer the core a little more with front squats

1x10 (22kg, 32kg, 32kg, 42kg, 42kg, 52kg, 52kg, 52kg, 62kg)

Not exactly a big workout, but better than nothing I suppose! I will so back and shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Been bad at updating my log past week or two. Will get back on track tonight.

I did a big back and chest session over the weekend, gonna do legs tonight.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs!

Lying leg curls - 1x12 (27kg, 36kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Stiff leg deadlifts - 1x12 (40kg, 60kg, 80kg, 80kg)

Front Squats - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 60kg)

Seated a calf raises - 1x15 (+10kg, 30kg, 30kg)

HLP calf raises - 1x15 (63kg, 84kg, 107kg)

Single leg leg Extensions 1x12 (28kg, 35kg, 42kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest & Tri's (few nights ago)

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg), 1x8 (35kg), 1x10 (30kg)

Flat Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 22.5kg, 25kg)

Incline Smith Machine Press - 3x8 (65kg) no energy left at all!! Maybe needed a long rest

Seated Cable Flys - 1x12 (14kg, 18kg, 24kg)

V Bar Pushdowns - 1x10 (55kg, 65kg, 70kg), 1x7 (80kg)

Skull crushers - 3x10 (35kg)

Single Arm Tricep extension - 3x12 (15kg), 2x10 (20kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Weekend work

Shoulders

Dumbell Press 1x8 (20kg, 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg - NEW PB)

Push press - 4x8 (50kg)

Dumbbell Shrugs - 4x8 (50kg each hand, heavy!!) Traps sore for days

Ridiculous Quad set - Lat Raises, Front Raise, Rear Delt Flys, Dumbbell Press - 12kg - Reps - 12,8,6, no rest

Burn out set repeat - 8kg, 20 reps

Seated Bicep Curls - 4x10 (16kg)

Back

Lat Pulldown - 1x10 (63kg, 70kg, 77kg, 84kg)

Seated Level Pulls - 3x12 (30kg)

Overhead Lever Pulldowns - 1x12 (20kg, 30kg, 40kg)

Hyperextensions - 4x12 (+10kg)

Lying Row - 1x10 (32.5kg, 35kg, 35kg)Low Row (widegrip) - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest and Tri's

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 32.5kg), 1x6 (37.5kg - NEW PB!), 1x10 (32.5kg)

Flat Flys - 1x12 (15kg, 22.5kg, 22.5kg)

Decline Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg), 1x6 (80kg)

Tricep Pushdowns - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 80kg), 1x5 (90kg - drop set for max reps right down to 40kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg, 84kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work mate.

2 PBs :bounce:

well earned reps sent :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks mate! !


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I have been terrible at updating my log as of late, I need to get back into the rhythm of doing this regularly.My traingin has not let up however, I am as motivated as ever.

Last Saturday I did a huge session on back and shoulders and a little arms..mostlypullups, lat pulldowns (wide and close), seated rows, hyperextensions, dumbbell press, dumbell row, dumbbell press, skull crushers, tricep extensions etc.

On Sunday I did a huge chest session and I regretted doing a little tricep work the day before. My whole upper body ached from sunday afternoon and I wasnt able to train again until last night, where I did legs

.Front Squats - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg, 50kg), 1x6 (60kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 1x15 (+20kg, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg)

Horizontal Leg Press - 1x12 (63kg, 97kg, 124kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x12 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Seated Hammy Curls - 3x10 (65kg) *- Havent been able to do these in a while because of sciatica, but worked ok last night

Hip Adductor (inner and outer) - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg)

Hyperextensions - 4x10 (+10kg - set low, really deep stretch on hammys)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

so long as your training mate............. :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*General Upper Body*

Deadlifts - 1x10 (70kg, 80kg, 90kg, 100kg), 1x8 (140kg, 150kg), 1x5 (160kg)

Seated row (close grip) - 1x10 (45kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Hyperextensions - 3x12 (+10kg)

Cable Flys - 1x10 (18kg, 23kg, 27kg) [high and medium height]

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg, 84kg)

Bicep Curls - 1x10 - (35kg, 40kg, 45kg), 1x5 (55kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chest *

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (30kg, 32.5kg), 1x6 (37.5kg)

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Decline Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg, 60kg), 1x6 (80kg), 1x4 (90kg)

Rope Pushdowns - 1x10 (45kg, 50kg, 50kg)

Single Arm Extensions - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> View attachment 145645


still no mention of you using your new toy I notice


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Quick Shoulder Sesh*

Dumbbell Press - 1x12 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg), 1x6 (30kg) New PB!

Front Dumbbell Raise - 1x20 (12.5kg, 12.5kg, 15kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1x10 (40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 55kg)

Rear Delt Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 35kg, 42kg, 42kg)

Delighted to press 30kg for a few reps, the wee blue hearts no doubt aiding a lot in this!!



BestBefore1989 said:


> still no mention of you using your new toy I notice


Hahaha I know mate! Its stiff as hell, I will start using it! I need to book my holiday first for September to get motivated to cut!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

View attachment 151570


View attachment 151571


Latest shots. Yes im in pyjama bottoms


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> View attachment 151570
> 
> 
> View attachment 151571
> ...


shoulders are looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks mate. Gonna book this holiday soon and then cut!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Weekend went out the window. Had a wedding on Saturday so didn't train all weekend. Drank a lot of wine (haven't drunk in months). Went a bit overboard! Sunday was a wipe out, pizza, loads of cookies and other junk food. Back on track this from Tuesday after I cook lunches tonight for the working week.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back and shoulders

Pullups - 2x8 (wide grip), 2x10 (Neutral grip)

Lat Pulldown - 1x12 (49kg, 63kg, 70kg)

Close Grip Seated Row - 1x10 (45kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Hyperextensions - 3x10 (+10kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (15kg, 22.5kg, 22.5kg, 25kg)

Face Pulls - 1x12 (30kg, 35kg 45kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1x10 (40kg, 45kg, 50kg), 1x8 (55kg, 60kg)

Single Arm Bicep Curls (Bicep Machine) - 1x12 (15kg, 20kg), 1x6 (25kg) - Slow and huge contraction, epic burn, wont be doing doubles again!

Last pic for a bit!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x12 (22.5kg, 30kg), 1x10 (35kg), 1x6 (40kg!) New PB [spotted for last 2]

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 3x12 (15kg), 1x10 (22.5kg)

Decline Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 80kg), 1x7 (90kg)

V Bar Pushdowns - 1x12 (45kg, 55kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 49kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Last week of blue hearts so figured I'd give 40kg a go. Felt amazing to be pressing it, ill.be back down to the 30s next week probably haha. Good little short session, amazing pump.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

New PB :bounce:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back

Trap Bar Deadlifts - 1x10 (130kg, 150kg), 1x6 (160kg), 1x2 (170kg), 1x10 (130kg)

Low Row - 1x12 (50kg, 60kg, 70kg, 70kg)

Hyperextensions - 3x10 (+20kg)

Dumbell Rows - 3x12 (30kg)

Pullups 3x8 - Wide Grip

Single arm bicep cables - 3x10 (25kg)

Chest [little volume session at home]

Flat Bench Press - 10x10 (55kg) really slow up and down, with deep pause at the bottom, big stretch

Incline Flys - 5x10 (15kg) - really slow up and down big squeeze and pause at the top

Standing Military Press - 10x10 (30kg) slow up and down


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Squats and Shoulders!

Did a little work out in the garage as there was a huge accident on the way home from work and the roads were hell.

Front squats - 1×10 (25th, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 55kg) really really slow squats down and up. long pause at bottom. Felt good.

Dumbbell Shoulder press - 4×12 (22.5kg)

Dumbbell Seated lateral raises - 5×12 (8kg)

Again really slow reps. Shoulders were fried after it, not even heavy!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Haven't had much time to train as of late. But I have been working out with high volume stuff in the garage. Gym next week for sure.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs

Hack Squat - 1×10 (80kg, 80kg, 90kg, 90kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg, 100kg)

Hack squat front face - 3×10 (120kg)

Single leg extension - 1×10 (28kg, 35kg, 42kg)

Lying hammy curls - 1×10 (35kg, 45kg, 50kg, 50kg)

Donkey calf raises - 3×20 (80kg)

My **** and legs are in bits today


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Garage sesh again. The world cup is a serious distraction!!!

More volume training

Flat bench 10×10 (60kg)

Incline flys 7×10 (17kg)

Standing military press 10×10 (32kg)

Short, simple little sesh. Lighter weights...but really slow reps and as much contraction as possible. i actually think this type of volume training recently has given my chest a little burst of growth.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back

Lat Pulldown - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 70kg, 70kg)

Low Row - 1x10 (50, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg)

Lying Barbell Row - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg)

Hyperextensions - 4x10 (+10kg)

Pullups - 1x8 (wide), 1x10 (Neutral)

Chest*

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1x5 (30, 32kg, 34kg, 36kg, 38kg, 40kg [spotted for last two] ), 5x10 (26kg)

Incline Chest Press - 5x10 (60kg)

Pec Deck - 5x5 (80kg), 5x10 (60kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs

Horizontal Leg press - 1x12 (63kg, 70kg, 77kg, 84kg, 103kg), 1x7 (124kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x12 (32kg, 36kg, 40kg, 45kg), 1x7 (50kg)

Single Leg Extensions - 1x12 (28kg, 35kg, 42kg)

Standing Calf Raises - 1x15 (50kg, 70kg, 80kg, 90kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 1x15 (+20kg, +25kg), 1x10 (+30kg)

Shoulder & Arms

Seated Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg, 22.5kg)

Seated Lateral Raises - 1x10 (6kg, 8kg, 8kg)

Rear Delt Fly Machine - 1x10 (28kg, 35kg, 42kg)

Dumbell Front Raises - 3x20 (12.5kg)

Skull Crushers - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 35kg)

V Bar Pushdowns - 1x12 (40kg, 55kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Single Bicep Curls Machine - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 25kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Saturday - Back

Trapbar dealifts - 10x6 (110kg - 125kg)

Close Grip Seated Row - 1x12 (45kg, 56kg, 77kg)

Hyperextensions - 3x12 (+10kg)

Decline Core work with medicine ball 3x20

Hanging raises - 3x20*

Ab Machine - 3x15 (40kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Monday - Chest

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x12 (22.5kg, 25kg, 30kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 3x10 (15kg)

Standing Cable Fly - 1x10 (14kg, 18kg, 23kg)

Chest Press Machine - 1x10 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Today's session was done at 6.30am, the earliest I have ever trained.

I have always been an after work, before dinner trainer. I decided over the weekend to give this a try. I packed my bag last night and got everything arranged. *I have to say I loved it.

Fueled by coffee I went down and got stuck in. I didnt go quite as heavy, and I didnt do a lot, but I think I did enough to get some reasonable chest stimulation going. Now that I know what time I have to work with I can plan better for next time.

I plan to hit chest twice a week for a while, keeping them far apart in the week, so this is part of my early morning motivation.

I got into work and got stuck into some projects and I've been a bit more efficient, so maybe this is going to be a new thing for me!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Felt the effects last night from the early session, fell asleep watching a programme about Lance Armstrong and woke up a couple of hours later! Still slept through the night ok but felt tired this morning. Gym tonight and then a rest Wednesday. Will try an early morning Thursday blast.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back and a little arms

Pullups - 1x10 (Wide Grip), 2x10 (Neutral Grip)

Seated Row - 1x10 (42kg, 56kg, 63kg)

Close Grip Seated Row - 1x10 (45kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Hyperextensions - 1x12 (+10kg)

Shoulder Press Machine - 1x10 (40kg, 45kg, 50kg), 1x5 (55kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 40kg, 55kg), 1x4 (60kg)

Single Arm Bicep Curl Machine - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 20kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Did a 10 mile cycle tonight on my heavy mountain bike, quads are feeling it already.

Chest tomorrow at 6.30am


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest

Flat Close Grip Bench Press - 1x12 (40kg, 50kg, 70kg)

High Cable Flys - 1x12 (14kg, 18kg, 18kg, 23kg)

Pec Dec - 1x10 (42kg, 56kg, 63kg)

Incline Dumbbell Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Wide Dips - 3x10

Seated Dip - 1x10 42kg, 56kg, 63kg, 77kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been bad at updating my log but I am training away as normal, more than ever if anything. Lots of morning sessions and some at night.

I have a holiday in September so now I need to focus a little on burning a bit of fat and getting in the best shape possible.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Been hitting the morning sessions like a man possessed at the minute, the good weather really helps. Love being this alert in work.

Still doing chest twice a week. Predominantly incline as trying to bring out the upper pec area much more.

Mixing it up between lots of heavy incline presses, flys, close grip bench press and some flat pressing as well, finishing with triceps work.

Booked a holiday to Corfu in September so gonna start lowering carbs in the evenings and slowly introducing cardio.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Saturday - Back

Pullups 1x10 - Wide, Neutral, Chinup

Close Grip Lat Pulldown - 1x10 (49kg, 56kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Low Rows - 1x10 - (45kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Cable Front Raise / Superset with Lateral Raises - 1x10 (10kg, 15kg, 15kg)

Single Arm Bicep Machine - 1x10 (20kg, 20kg, 25kg), 1x5 (30kg)

This morning - Chest

Incline (30°) Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 30kg, 32.5kg), 1x7 (35kg)

Incline Flys - 1x12 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Incline (45°) Smith Machine Bench Press - 1x12 (60kg, 70kg), 1x10 (80kg)

Wide Dips (with feet forward) - 3x10

Single Arm Tricep Extension - 3x12 (20kg)

I've been shamefully too lazy to write all the details in lately but this is a little update.

Loving the morning sessions!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've just started doing morning sessions, I don't know if its just me but I feel like I'm not as strong and I run out of steam quicker when I train fasted.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've just started doing morning sessions, I don't know if its just me but I feel like I'm not as strong and I run out of steam quicker when I train fasted.


I have a banana and a black coffee just before I drive down mate. I feel alright after a warm up set or two but don't train for much longer than 45/50 mins.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Did some sprints last night. Got 12.3 on the 100m. I haven't timed myself in easily 15 years. I couldn't beat it after multiple attempts. ... so much so that I threw up my dinner at the side of the track!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Did some sprints last night. Got 12.3 on the 100m. I haven't timed myself in easily 15 years. I couldn't beat it after multiple attempts. ... so much so that I threw up my dinner at the side of the track!!


Well no one will doubt you gave it your all.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well no one will doubt you gave it your all.


Haha I think I provided a laugh or two for a few people!!

*Tonight was Legs!*

Front Squats - 1x15 (40kg, 40kg, 50kg, 50kg)

Stiff Leg Deadlifts - 1x12 (60kg, 70kg, 70kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 1x15 (+20kg, 20kg, +30kg, 30kg)

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises - 1x15 (56kg, 87kg, 104kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x12 (36kg, 45kg, 50kg, 50kg)

Single Leg Extensions - 1x10 (28kg, 35kg, 48kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest (wed night)

Incline Smith Press - 1x15 (60kg, 70kg), 1x8 (80kg), 1x5 (90kg), 1x15 (60kg)

Incline Flys - 1x15 (15kg, 15kg, 20kg)

Dips - 3x10

Low Cable Pulley Fly - 1x12 (14kg, 184kg, 23kg)

Medium Cable FLy - 1x12 (18kg, 23kg, 23kg)

Back (Thursday morning)

Pullups - 1x15 (chins), 1x8 (wide), 1x10 (Neutral)

Bent over Rows - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 80kg)

Barbell Shrugs - 3x15 (80kg)

Low Row (Close Grip) - 1x12 (45kg, 65kg, 75kg, 80kg)

Low Row (Wide Grip) - 1x12 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg)

Hyperextensions - 3x15 (+BW, +10kg, +15kg)

Early start yesterday morning and a big game of footy last night. Haven't had much rest this week.... so I plan to relax from tonight and all weekend, where I'll go at it again early doors in the gym.

(ill probably get bored on Saturday and bit the gym)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Small workout this morning

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x12 (22.5kg), 3x7 (35kg)

Incline Bench Press - 1x12 (60kg), 3x10 (70kg)

Low Cable Flys - 1x12 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Mid Cable Flys - 1x12 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg, 20kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

My lack of updates hasn't been a reflection of my lack of training, just been so busy at night that I haven't had much time to fill this in.

Last Thursday morning was a big Chest sesh doing lots of

incline pressing, flys, close grip benching, flat pressing and tricep work.

On Saturday I hit the gym with 2 mates and did a monster shoulders and arms workout....lasting almost 3 hours!! Lots and lots of sets of:

> Clean and Press

> Seated Military

> Front Raises

> Lateral Raise - Run the rack, 2.5k, 5kg, 7.5kg, 10kg as many reps as possible, and back down again, repeat 3 times.

> Rear Delt Flys // Supersetted with plate raise

> Front Shrugs // Back Shrugs

> Skullcrushers

> Overhead tricep extensions

> V Bar Pushdowns

> Bicep rope curls

I am still sore today, but may hit the gym toight after work.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

3 hours of drop sets and super sets !

Im knackered just thinking about that


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

It want easy mate! !


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Tuesday - Chest

Flat bench - 1x12 (60kg), 3x6 (80kg), 1x12 (60kg)

Incline Flys - 1x2 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Chest Press Machine - 1x10 (63k, 70kg, 77kg)

Low Cable Fly - 1x12 (14kg, 184kg, 18kg)

Dips - 3x10

Wednesday - HIIT, Sprints

15 football pitch widths

Thursday Morning - Shoulders, a little Back and Biceps

Standing Military Press - 1x10 (30, 40kg, 50kg), 1x5 (55kg)

Wide Grip Pullups - 1x12

Neutral grip pullups - 1x15

Dumbbell Press - 3x12 (20kg, 22kg, 24kg)

Lateral Raise - Run the rack, up and down, max reps, min 8 (2.5kg, 4kg, 6kg, 8kg, 10kg)

Rear Delt Flys - 3x12 (15kg)

Shurgs - 3x15 - (60kg, 70kg, 80kg)

Lat Pulldown - 3x10 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg)

Bicep Rope Curls - 3x10 (35kg, 45kg, 55kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Saturday - Legs & Core

Squats (ass to grass!!) - 3x12 (60kg), 1x10 (65kg), 1x10 (70kg), 1x5 (80kg) - lighter weight but tough!

Seated Calf raises - 3x20 (+20kg)

Lying Hammy Curls - 1x12 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 45kg, 50kg) brutal!

Hyperextensions (nice and low to strech hammys) - 3x12

Core - 3x50 Mason twists with ball, 2x30 Push throughs, 2x30 heel touches

My legs are so sore today! Havent squatted in a while, it has destroyed me! Back was a little tender yesterday, was getting sore when I did the hyperextensions, so took a couple ibroufens later on and it went away.

This Morning - Chest

All machine work today for a change.

Incline Smith - 1x14 (60kg), 1x12 (70kg), 2x8 (80kg), 1x12 (60kg)

Low Cable Flys - 1x12 (15kg, 15kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Mid Cable Flys - 1x12 (15kg, 20kg, 20kkg, 25kg)

Chest Press Machine - 1x10 (63kg, 70kg), 1x7 (77kg), 1x3 (84kg)

Seated Dip - 1x12 (56kg, 63kg, 70kg), 1x8 (84kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Saturday - Legs & Core
> 
> Squats (ass to grass!!) - 3x12 (60kg), 1x10 (65kg), 1x10 (70kg), 1x5 (80kg) - lighter weight but tough!
> 
> ...


strong chest, :thumb:

on the incline smith your pressing more than you squat, and you then go on to do 3 more chest exercises


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> strong chest, :thumb:
> 
> on the incline smith your pressing more than you squat, and you then go on to do 3 more chest exercises


Cheers mate. I can go heavier on squats nut careful because of my back and I get a better rep when go low all the way down and up rather than struggle and only go half way. I'd love a stronger squat though! !

Back and a bit of shoulders

Lat Pulldown - 1x12 (56kg, 63kg, 64kg) - slow and controlled, 1x10 (84kg) - rather 'swingy' and wild

Dumbbell Rows - 4x12 (30kg) lovely squeeze

Pullups - 2x8 (wide), 1x12 (Neutral)

Low Row - 1x10 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 85kg, 95kg) chest high and lovwely squeeze

Rear delt dumbbell flys - 1x12 (10kg), 3x10 (15kg)

Side Lateral raises - 3x15 (8kg)

Front raises - 3x10 (12.5kg)

Shoulder Press machine - 1x10 (40kg), 1x6 (45kg), 1x4 (55kg)

Chest this morning - lighter sesh, more reps

Incline dumbbell press - 3x12 (22kg, 26kg, 30kg, 32kg)

Incline flys - 3x15 (14kg, 16kg, 18kg), 1x10 (20kg)

Flat Bench press - 1x12 (60kg), 1x10 (70kg), 1x6 (75kg), 1x10 (65kg)

Reverse Grip Bench Press - 1x10 (40kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Low Cable Flys - 1x12 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Rope pulldowns - 1x10 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 75kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Been busy at weddings etc and hardly been on here at all! Training still good. Playing a bit of golf at the moment so that's a distraction. However the gym always comes first. Since my last update I've been through all my usual work. Did a nice chest session tonight and then went to the driving range to practice. .. playing with 3 work colleagues tomorrow. Bit of easy exercise! This weekend I'll be training and then going to watch Carl Frampton fight in Belfast for a world title fight at super bantamweight. Come on the Jackal


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Been busy at weddings etc and hardly been on here at all! Training still good. Playing a bit of golf at the moment so that's a distraction. However the gym always comes first. Since my last update I've been through all my usual work. Did a nice chest session tonight and then went to the driving range to practice. .. playing with 3 work colleagues tomorrow. Bit of easy exercise! This weekend I'll be training and then going to watch Carl Frampton fight in Belfast for a world title fight at super bantamweight. Come on the Jackal


nice, sounds like life is good :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back from a great holiday in Corfu. Very relaxing! Ate like a king and somehow lost weight? ? Anyway I hit the gym yesterday after almost a fortnight rest. Hit all upper body, just hammered it. Good to be back at the gym. Lost a wee bit of strength with weight loss but now it is time to get a serious winter bulk prepared!!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Back from a great holiday in Corfu. Very relaxing! Ate like a king and somehow lost weight? ? Anyway I hit the gym yesterday after almost a fortnight rest. Hit all upper body, just hammered it. Good to be back at the gym. Lost a wee bit of strength with weight loss but now it is time to get a serious winter bulk prepared!!!!


Glad to hear you had such a good time mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad to hear you had such a good time mate


Cheers! !

Fasted Gym sesh this morning, focusing on a tight squeeze

Back

Lat Pulldown - 1x12 (45kg, 50kg, 55kg, 60kg, 65kg, 70kg)

Low Row - 1x12 (45kg, 50kg, 55kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Hyperextensions 3x12 +10kg)

Bent over rows - 3x10 (60kg, 70kg, 75kg)

Shurgs - 1x20 (60kg), 1x15 (70kg), 2x12 (80kg)

Straight arm pulldowns - 3x12 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg)

Dumbbell lying row - 3x10 (22kg each hand)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Shoulders & Arms

Seated Military Press - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg), 2x6 (60kg)

Front Raises - 3x10 (10kg)

Lateral Raises - 1x12 (5kg, 7kg, 7kg, 5kg)

Rear Delt Flys - 3x12 (15kg)

Skullcrushers - 3x12 (35kg)

Overhead Rope Extensions - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Single Arm Cable Bicep Curls - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg), 1x6 (30kg, 35kg), 1x10 (25kg, 20kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Shoulders & Arms
> 
> Seated Military Press - 1x10 (40kg, 50kg), 2x6 (60kg)
> 
> ...


nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs

Front squats - 3x15 (40kg)

Leg Press - 1x15 (40kg, 80kg, 80kg, 120kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 4x15 (+30kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x12 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg), 1x10 (50kg)

Just a small legs session latest night. Returned to leg press after months avoiding it due to lower back issues so kept it light. Still don't think I'm right to use it so I will stick with squats. Need to start a 6 day work out, been bit hap hazard and somewhat lazy as of late. Need structure again!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Legs
> 
> Front squats - 3x15 (40kg)
> 
> ...


a six day workout? Dam I wish I was still young, four day a week is killing me


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

It may be optimistic BB! Need to kick myself back in gear. The weight is going back on after the holidays thankfully. Averaging a pound or so a week. Taking a homemade 1000cal shake in the morning to get a kick start early in the day.

This mornings workout at 6am in an ice box of a gym!

Chest & Triceps

Incline Smith - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 80kg)

Flat Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (28kg, 30kg, 30kg)

Close Grip Bench Press - 1x10 (50kg, 60kg, 60kg)

Cable Flys - 1x15 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 25kg)

Rope Pulldowns - 1x10 (40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 55kg)

Vbar Pushdowns - 1x10 (45kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> It may be optimistic BB! Need to kick myself back in gear. The weight is going back on after the holidays thankfully. Averaging a pound or so a week. Taking a homemade 1000cal shake in the morning to get a kick start early in the day.
> 
> This mornings workout at 6am in an ice box of a gym!
> 
> ...


awesome, give it a month or two and that early in the morning the iron plates hurt your hands when your loading the bar there that cold :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Still trucking on. Yesterday I did an all over body workout. 5 sets 7 reps, squats, deadlifts and bench press. Was awesome but feeling it today! Sore legs and ass mostly.

Blasted on with a back and biceps session tonight. Need to get back into the habit of logging again.

I'm thinking two days on, one day off from now on.

I had a bit of a wobble around the holiday time, weddings, drinking and not eating on track. I ended up losing 8lbs and I am trying to gain that again ASAP.

I noticed some strength loss and that annoyed me. Given me a new lease of life. Distractions are gone. Back to serious training.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Still trucking on. Yesterday I did an all over body workout. 5 sets 7 reps, squats, deadlifts and bench press. Was awesome but feeling it today! Sore legs and ass mostly.
> 
> Blasted on with a back and biceps session tonight. Need to get back into the habit of logging again.
> 
> ...


Renewed dedication, Love it :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Been a busy few days, did a shoulder and arm workout on tuesday, chest and triceps early thursday morning.

Rested friday. Saturday I did a big legs session, kept the weight lighter around 70kg, but was doing 20 rep sets, down to 15 and then 10. Mixed in some leg press, loads of hammy curls, calf raises and finished with extensions. Legs are starting to get pretty sore now 

This morning I did a big chest workout, flat dumbbell press, incline smith, lying flat cable flys, standing mid flys... finished with a mix of triceps cable exercises and seated dips.

Feeling good. Strength is coming back despite battling to put the weight back on I lost from holidays and partying. Getting there though.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Since my last update I have been going pretty steadily to the gym,

Few sessions last week, which I havent logged shamefully, back and chest.

I'll go back to Sunday - Legs

Squats - 1x12 (60kg, 65kg, 70kg), 1x10 (75kg, 80kg, 85kg)

Seated Calfs - 1x15 (+20kg, +25kg, +30kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x12 (32kg, 36kg, 40kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x12 (42kg, 63kg, 77kg, 84kg)

Squats super low and pretty slow, 85 is a safe amount for me to squat without sacrificing form. bit by bit. I am going to squat once or twice a week for a bit then maybe bring in lower reps and start upping the weight gradually.

This morning - Shoulders and Traps

Standing Military Press - 1x5 (50kg, 52.5kg, 55kg, 57.5kg), 1x3 (60kg) Supersetted with Rear Delt flys (20kg)

Lateral Raises - 4x12 (6kg) Supersetted with Front Barbell Raise (20kg)

Clean & Press - 1x15 (30kg) Supersetted with Rear Delt Flys (10kg)

Cable Shrugs - 1x20 (70kg) Supersetted with Dumbell Shrugs (20kg a hand)

Weight gone down again 

Not enough food. I need to start eating more, I am 9lbs off where I was a few months ago. My strength hasn't gone down drastically, but I feel a bit smaller.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

On the plus side, size is easier to put back on than it is to build in the first place


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Tonight was chest

Flat bench 1×12 (60, 70), 1x8 (80)

Incline 1×12 (60, 70), 1×5 (80)

Flat flys 1×12 (17.5, 17.5, 20)

Wide Dips (3×10)

Skullcrushers 3×10 (30, 30, 35)

I have started planning an almighty bulk for the next few months. Quick sums today came out at 4000 calories, will be tweaked to get it as best as possible. Time to get mass after losing bit of weight. I will do a weigh in every Monday night to track progress. Tonight after most food I am 12stone 3lbs. Aiming for 1-2 lbs per week at most.

i am eating a few eggs with nearly every dinner now and drinking 1 litre of whole milk a day as a small starting point for adding new calorific foods, along with daily servings of almonds and such in between meals.

Here's tonight's post gym munch


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Tonight was chest
> 
> Flat bench 1×12 (60, 70), 1x8 (80)
> 
> ...


Dont bother with full fat milk go for Gold top. 1 Ltr is about £1 but its approx 800Kcal of goodness :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Last night was legs

Squats - 1x15 (20kg), 5x5 (80kg) - gonna go back to some 5x5 for squats to get it up again, slow and safe)

Walking Lunges - 3x20 (carrying 15kg dumbbells)

Seated Calf Raises - 3x20 (+30kg)

Lying Leg curls - 3x12 (32kg, 36kg, 42kg, 45kg)

Few machines were out of action so thats all I got done. Not enough hammy stuff. Legs are starting to ache today!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yesterday AM was back day!

Dumbbell Pullovers - 3x12 (20kg)

Close Grip Pulldowns - 1x12 (45kg, 50kg, 65kg, 70kg)

Dumbbell Rows - 3x12 (30kg)

Wide Grip Seated Row - 1x12 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg)

Deadlifts - 3x10 (100kg) - pausing mid shin to keep it all on back

Seated EZ Bar Preacher Curls - 1x12 (30kg, 30kg, 35kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Saturday AM was a quick blast of shoulders and a little arms

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg), 1x6 (30kg)

Lateral Raises - 3x15 (8kg)

Rear delt dumbbell flys - 3x12 (15kg)

Skull Crushers - 3x12 (35kg)

EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 3x10 (30kg, 35kg), 1x6 (37.5kg)

I also got up early this morning and stuck on a big beef stew for tonight. First time cooking with with a show cooker. Hopefully it's nice!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Zola said:


> Saturday AM was a quick blast of shoulders and a little arms
> 
> Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg), 1x6 (30kg)
> 
> ...


Yay for the slow cooker, looks ace, enjoy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Yay for the slow cooker, looks ace, enjoy! 1:


Thanks, was real yum! Looked so dry when I left it and came back and all the stock had saturated in. Really nice though!

Tonight's weigh in 12 stone 4 1/4 lbs. Up a bit, feel strength returning again!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Zola said:


> Thanks, was real yum! Looked so dry when I left it and came back and all the stock had saturated in. Really nice though!
> 
> Tonight's weigh in 12 stone 4 1/4 lbs. Up a bit, feel strength returning again!


They are great, so many things you can do in them and great for meal prep too as you can get quite a few servings from them.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs

Squats 5x5 (82.5kg)

Dumbbell Walking Lunges - 3x16 (15kg)

Seated Calf raises - 3x20 (+10kg, +15kg, +17.5kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 4x10 (32kg, 36kg, 42kg, 50kg)

Slowly but surely building my squat up carefully after injury, going super low and slow!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest

Incline Dumbbell Press - 3x8 (35kg)

Flat Dumbelll Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Cable Flys - 3x12 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg) High and then Middle Height

Chest Press Machine - 1x8 (70kg, 77kg), 1x5 (84kg)

VBar Pushdowns - 1x15 (40kg, 50kg, 55kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (56kg, 63kg, 77kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I have skipped leg day this week to give me a week off squatting. My back isnt sore or anything, but my sciatica is bugging me a bit. I also have a bone grinding noise when I rotate my hips in a big circle, not cool! I am on a waiting list to get an MRI on my back, but its still around 4 months away.

I have started doing a lot of core work at home, 200 reps mixed over various exercises a couple times a week. My core is a neglected area I feel, I never train it really, other than when its working for compound moves like Overhead press and squats.

I have been focusing this week on shoulders, traps and arms. I did this same session twice and enjoyed it.

Dummbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg), 1x6 (32.5kg) [new PB, last two spotted]

Lateral Raises - 1x12 (6kg, 8kg, 10kg)

Rear Delt Dumbbell Flys - 3x10 (20kg)

Skull Crushers - 2x10, 1x7 (40kg) [new PB]

Pushdowns - 1x10 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 70kg)

45 degree Hammer Curls - 1x10 (15kg, 15kg, 17.5kg) - crazy forearm and bicep burn

Single cable bicep curls - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 30kg)

Strength imporving and weight increasing again, now up to 12 stone 4.5/5lbs. I didnt do as well eating this week but I have put on maybe half a lb at the most. I am naturally adding a little 'padding' to my hips and lower stomach, but I dont mind so much if the strength is going up. If it starts to look bad I will lower the whole milk or switch something else out.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Epic Chest session last night

Flat Benchpress - 1x10 (60kg, 65kg, 70kg), 1x6 (75kg), 1x5 (80kg), 1x4 (85kg), 1x2 (90kg)

Incline Smith - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 70kg, 75kg)

Incline dumbbell Flys - 1x12 (16kg, 16kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Flat Cable Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg), 1x5 (30kg)

Standing High Cable flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg), 1x4 (30kg)

Flat Chest Press Machine - 3x8 (70kg) dropsets down as many reps as possible

Serious bump last night and in a lot of DOM pain today everywhere in the upper body hah. My traps are bloody tight this week, I could really do with a proper massage!

I am 30 as of today... Out for a big feed tonight, then off to London in the morning for the weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, have a fab weekend. :beer:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks peeps 

Had a super time in London, good football, plenty of food and out at night for too many drinks.

I did a workout in between but bit hazy remembering it, so here is last night's

*
Shoulders and Arms*

Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg), 1x7 (32.5kg) New PB and not spotted  Gonna go for 35 next week

Dumbbell Laterals - 1x10 (8kg, 10kg, 10kg) Might just stick with 10's from now on, try 12kg perhaps

Rear Delt Machine - 1x10 (35kg 45kg, 45kg)

Skullcrushers - 3x8 (40kg)

45 degree hammer cuirls - 1x10 (17.5kg, 20kg, 22.5kg) New PBs on 20 + 25

Weight is at 12 7lb now, up around 2 lbs or so. Feeling stronger.

*Chest today*

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (30kg), 2x7 (35kg), 1x6 (37.5kg) Dare I try a 40??

Decline Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 80kg)

Flat Flys - 1x10 (17.5kg, 20kg, 22.5kg)

Incline Reverse Press - 1x10 (60kg, 65kg, 65kg)

V Bar Pushdowns - 1x10 (60kg, 65kg, 70kg, 75kg)

Seated Dip - 1x10 (62kg, 77kg, 84kg, 96kg)

45 Degree Hammer Curls - 1x10 (17.5kg, 20kg, 22.5kg)

Feeling strong, strength gaining a bit and weight going up. Out on the beer again tonight though. Watching the football, eating a big feed and then out to see Dave Gorman.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

A belated happy birthday Zola.sorry I missed it...doh! Enjoy yourself tonight...not too many sherries now hey? Heehee....


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

You are a legend Flubs  Many thanks

I said maybe to a gym session tomorrow so ill try and be good tonight

Have a good night also !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Thanks peeps
> 
> Had a super time in London, good football, plenty of food and out at night for too many drinks.
> 
> ...


another 2 PB's :bounce: :bounce:

awesome work mate.

I look forward to reading how many reps you get with 40kg incline dumbbell press.

I hope you have a spotter to pass them to you, coss at that weight picking them up is as hard as pressing with them


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Had pretty much a week off, was on the cusp of man flu and was knackered by 7pm every night!

Went to the gym yesterday to do a little bit of chest, felt bit sluggish but got through it fine

*Chest Yesterday *

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg), 1x3 (40kg), dropsetted with 25kg, reps

Flat flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 22.5kg)

Incline Smith - 1x10 (60kg, 75kg, 80kg)

Skullcrushers - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg)

Dips - 3x10

*Legs today*

Squats, low and slow - 1x10 (60kg, 65kg, 70kg), 1x8 (85kg), 1x5 (90kg)

Horizontal Leg press - 1x15 (70kg, 80kg, 90kg, 100kg)

Hammy curls - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 3x20 (+30kg, +30kg, +35kg)

Tyre flippin' - 6 lengths, new tyre, no idea what weight it is, but its a big awkward brute.

Big chicken curry cooked this afternoon for the first 3 lunches of the working week, and all prep done for turning on the slow cooker tomorrow morning, got a huge beef stew ready to start cooking for me coming home from work.

Will get my ass in gear this week and aim to hit the gym 3 or 4 times before the weekend.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sometimes your body just needs the rest mate.

Tyre flipping sounds fun :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Quick bit of shoulders last night.

Dumbbell press - 1×10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg), 1×4 (35kg)

Lateral raises - 3×10 (10kg, 10kg, 12.5kg)

Rear delt machine - 1x10 (35kg, 42kg, 42kg)

Seated dumbbell bicep curls - 3×10 (15kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest (last thursday)

Incline dumbbell press - 1x10 (30kg, 32.5, 35kg), 1x6 (37.5kg)

Flat Bench - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 85kg)

Lying flat Cable flys - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 25kg)

Skullcrushers - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg)

Back (Saturday)

Deadlifts - 1x10 (60kg, 80kg, 110kg), 140kg)

45 degree lying dumbbell row - 1x10 (25kg, 30kg, 35kg)

Lat pulldown - 1x10 (63kg, 70kh, 77kg)

Low row - 3x10 (70kg)

Straight arm pulldowns - 3x10 (37.5kg)

45 degree hammer curls - 1x10 (17.5kg, 20kg, 22.5kg)

Seated dumbbell curls - 3x10 (15kg)

21s / Preacher curls - 2x21 (30kg)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

21's with 30kg.....fook! I do mine with 17.5 and my arms are a wreck by the time I've finished..wrecked I tell thee!! hahahaha....

noice session...vewwy noice....


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Tuessday Night*

Did this one at home, it was stormy outside, took ages to get home and it completely put me off going back out again.

Chest*

Flat bench press - 1x10 (50kg, 55kg, 60kg, 65kg, 75kg) all 2 second slow pause

Incline flys - 3x15 (20kg)

yesterday morning - Back

Deadlifts - 1x10 (70kg, 90kg, 120kg, 140kg)

Hyerextensions - 3x10 (BW, +15kg, +15kg)

Low Row - 3x12 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 75kg)

Wide Lat Pulldown - 3x10 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 70kg)

Seated Dumbbell Bicep Curls - 3x10 (14kg, 16kg, 16kg)

Out tonight for a work night out which will no doubt end up being a late one with booze and will probably destroy my good intentions of gym work over the weekend :/


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

After a very late night on friday with work (didn't get into bed until 5am on Saturday!), Saturday was wiped out completely. A good night, but thankfully they only come round once a year or so! I am now off until the 5th January, so lots of gumming and relaxation to be done.

On Sunday I felt human again and went to do some legs.

*Legs*

*
*

Squats - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg 80kg)m 1x7 (85kg), 1x5 (90kg)

Sumo Deadlifts - 1x10 (70kg, 80kg, 90kg, 110kg, 130kg)

Lying leg curls - 1x10 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 3x20 (+30kg)

Leg Press Calf Raises - 1x15 (70kg, 75kg, 85kg)

Leg Extensions - 1x12 (42kg 70kg, 84kg)

Finished off with some core work

Got a nice sports massage on the pins today which felt bloody wonderful and rather sore.

*Today - Chest & Back* - Focusing on really slow reps throughout

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (30kg, 34kg), 1x7 (36kg)

Flat Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 75kg, 80kg), 1x7 (85kg)

Flat Dumbbell flys - 1x10 (16kg, 18kg, 20kg)

Low Row - 1x12 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 75kg)

Lat Pulldown Supersetted with reverse grip pulldown - 3x24 (50kg, 55kg, 60kg) - amazing pump on forearms, biceps and lats!

45 degree dumbbell row - 3x12 (28kg)

Had a postworkout snack of toast with a slab of peanut butter, with a protein shake with 500ml whole milk, blended in with two scoops of honeycomb ice cream - unreal!!

Tonight is a little poker tournament with the lads, so I will stay dry and just sit and eat!

Gym tomorrow, not sure what I will be fit to do though!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Life been hectic at the moment. Training well on point, strength going up a bit as well as weight. Weighed in at 13 stone last night which has been a personal aim for a while, now to get to 14 and stay lean! Slow and steady.

Been house hunting for the last month or so.....putting an offer on a house tomorrow morning, so fingers crossed! !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope you get your offer accepted mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers! First time buyer, it ticks all the boxes, wouldn't need to do any work. Gonna bid first thing tomorrow morning. There's a garage for a little home gym as well haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Zola said:


> Cheers! First time buyer, it ticks all the boxes, wouldn't need to do any work. Gonna bid first thing tomorrow morning. There's a garage for a little home gym as well haha


Very good luck for tomorrow Zola!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

SO.

was the offer accepted?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> SO.
> 
> was the offer accepted?


Yes, this! Come on Zola....don't keep us in suspenders!!! I mean suspension.......I mean suspense...suspense.....ARE WE CELEBRATING WITH YOU......


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I may have been played! I went a few K less than asking price. Estate agent rang at end of the day saying someone else has offered the asking price, so I raised 1K more on top. I should have asked if the other bidder was in a chain but I wasn't thinking! ! :/ my response bid has been noted. If it goes to a bidding war I lose as it's already stretching me for a first home. I have shortlisted others. I'm not in a chain so I hope the other bidder is...

I am just gonna try to put that house out of my mind until they call. I have shortlisted 4 other properties to view, not as keen on them but they are significantly cheaper and still nice.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh dear....its a game indeed Zola, and one the estate agents play very well unfortunately. Been there myself and it's quite disheartening. Hang on in there though. Fingers and toes crossed for you...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

if it was meant to be, it will be. sit tight and wait

fingers crossed


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, the Agent called and said the other bidder have upped their bid by another thousand. I said 'ok thanks, we'll leave it then'.

There was a bit of a pause and he asked 'do you want some time to think about it?'

I said "No, we've put in an offer that is above the asking price and what we feel is fair. We'd be disappointed to not get it, but we are not getting into a bidding war."

Then there was another brief pause and he said 'ok I will let the vendor know and let you know what they think'

I just thought to myself, why would he bother to do that if another buyer is offering more and wants it.

Going to sit tight and see what happens.

Gonna go smash some chest after work !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Zola said:


> Well, the Agent called and said the other bidder have upped their bid by another thousand. I said 'ok thanks, we'll leave it then'.
> 
> There was a bit of a pause and he asked 'do you want some time to think about it?'
> 
> ...


Humph! Estate Agents=sneaky snakes and greedy B.........s. Excuse my language.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Exactly what I think!!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha cheeky sod, the other buyer will have changed their mind come tomorrow lunchtime.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fingers crossed that the other interested party suddenly has a buyer pull out down the chain or some other unprovable excuse


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Well the house is now "sale agreed" and it's seemingly passed us. Not too bothered, was getting ridiculously priced anyway. No training tonight as at two more house viewings. Maybe do some sneaky bicep work at home perhaps.

Training been on this week, could do more but getting a bit done.

Tuesday - Chest

Decline Bench Press - 1x10 - 60kg, 70kg / 1x8 - 80kg / 1x4 - 90kg

Flat Flys - 1x10 - 17.5kg, 20kg, 25kg

Chest Press Machine - 1x10 - 60kg, 70kg, 77kg

French Press - 3x10 - 30kg

Single Arm Tricep Dumbell Extension - 3x12 - 12.5kg

Pushdowns - 1x10 - 50kg, 60kg, 70kg, 75kg

Seated Dip - 60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 85kg

Wednesday - Shoulders and Back

Dumbbell press - 1x10 - 22kg, 26kg, 30kg / 1x4 - 34kg

Lateral raises - 1x10 - 10kg, 12kg, 12kg

Rear delt flys - 3x10 - 18kg

Deadlifts - 1x10 - 60kg, 80kg, 100kg / 1x7 - 120kg, 1x5 - 140kg

Low Row - 1x10 - 40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Friday night was a work do, which was a late one with a few sherbets, so my usual saturday training was out 

I made up for it today with a little upper body session

Decline Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 80kg), 1x4 (90kg), 1x2 (95kg)

Incline Dumbbell Press - 4x6 (32.5kg)

High Cable Flys - 1x12 (14kg, 18kg, 24kg, 27kg)

Low Cable Flys - 1x12 (14kg, 18kg, 24kg, 27kg)

Low Row with Rope - 1x10 (45kg, 50kg, 55kg, 65kg, 70kg)

Dumbbell Row - 3x12 (30kg)

Pushdowns - 1x10 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg)

Standing Ez Bar curls - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg), 1x8 (40kg)

Hammer curls - 3x12 (15kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

House hunting in the early parts of this week after work, so its the odd early morning gym session for me.

6am was a little mix

Squats - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 90kg), 1x8 (100kg), 1x6 (110kg)

Lying Leg Curls - 1x12 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Standing Barbell Calf Raises - 1x20 (60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 90kg)

Clean and Press - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 40kg)

Dumbbell Tricep Extension - 3x12 (12kg)

Barbell Preacher Curls - 2x21 (30kg, 35kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Quick one tonight...

Chest

Flat bench press - 1x10 (70kg, 75kg, 80kg), 1x7 (85kg)

Decline bench - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 75kg), 1x6 (85kg)

Flat flys - 1x10 (17.5kg, 20kg, 22.5kg)

dumbbell Behind the head tricep extensions - 3x12 (12.5kg)

Seafted dumbbell curls 2x12 (15kg), 1x8 (17.5kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you only just did chest 3 days ago. Id need longer than that to recover


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Sometimes it's sore other times not so much. Haven't had it bad in the chest in a while. Need to smash it harder it tbink.

Saturday was a bit of back, the pull ups left me so tired and my deads suffered.

Pullups - 6x7 (wide, neutral, chinup)

Deadlifts - 3x10 (60kg, 80kg, 100kg), 1x5 (120kg)

Log Press - 5x7 (40kg)

Dumbbell Rows - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg)

Lying Bicep Cable Curls - 1x as many reps possible (40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 80kg, 90kg), pyrmaidding back down

By the time I had finished dumbell row I was so tired and just ready to head home.

Legs tonight !


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Legs*

Hip Abduction Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Hip Adduction Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Barbell Lunges - 3x20 (40kg)

Squats - 1x10 (60kg, 80kg, 2x8 (100kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 3x20 (+30kg, +40kg, +40kg)

Haven't done a good set of lunges in a while, my **** was sore pretty much immediately after finishing them! Great exercise, I have to do more of them.

Legs feel shot already, going to be sore quite soon I think.

Was training with OH tonight and she was knackered after all that, so we left it, I was happy enough to get home for a big feed!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Hip Abduction Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 50kg)
> 
> ...


I think its great you guys train together, I wish mine would show some intrest


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks mate! She goes maybe twice a week at the most but I am glad she comes too!

Chest last night

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (24kg, 30kg, 34kg), 1x6 (38kg), 1x10 (30kg)

Flat Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 75kg), 1x4 (80kg) 1x14 (60kg) - dumbbells destroyed my strenght so I just repped it out

Flat Dumbbell Flys - 1x12 (18kg, 20kg, 25kg)

French Press - 1x10 (30kg, 32.5kg, 35kg)

Behind the head dumbell extension - 3x12 (12.5kg)

More house viewings tomorrow so will try to get down tonight after work. I might just do after shoulders and arms session.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back and shoulders yesterday*

Pull ups - 4×10 (wide, neutral, chin up, neutral)

Dumbell rows - 1×12 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg)

Dumbell press - 1×10 (20kg, 25kg), 1x6 (30kg)

Lateral raise - 1×10 (10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg)

Rear delt flys - 3×12 (15kg)

Seated Dumbell bicep curls 3x12 (15kg)

Ezbar curls 3x12 (30kg, 35kg, 35kg)

*Legs today*

Squats 2×12 - (60kg), 4x5 (100kg)

Barbell lunges 3×20 (35kg)

Seated Calf raises - 3x20 (+30kg)

Lying hammy curls - 3×12 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Legs in pain already.

Did a lot of cooking today as well. Made chicken and rice with veg and sweet potato for lunches this week and also have a slow cooker beef concoction cooking right now.

Wright 13 stone 1lb, need to start an excel log perhaps to keep track of progress.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> *Back and shoulders yesterday*
> 
> Pull ups - 4×10 (wide, neutral, chin up, neutral)
> 
> ...


 :drool:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

mlydon said:


> keep up the good work 1:


Thanks mate


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chest

Incline Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (24kg, 30kg, 32kg), 1x8 (34kg), 1x5 (38kg)

Flat Bench press - 1x12 (60kg), 1x10 (65kg, 70kg, 75kg), 1x8 (80kg), 1x5 (90kg), 1x12 (70kg, 65kg, 60kg)

Standing High Cable Flys - 1x12 (15kg, 20kg), 1x10 (25kg)

Lying Cable Flys - 1x12 (15kg, 20kg) 1x10 (25kg), 1x5 (30kg)

Pec Deck - 1x12 (45kg, 50kg, 55kg, 60kg)

French Press - 1x12 (20kg, 30kg, 35kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Been busy looking at houses still but plenty of training ongoing. Did a big back session on Friday. On Saturday morning i did a mountain biking trek with guys from work, absolutely killed the legs, and a big chest session tonight. Too tired to list it all haha.

Legs recovered nicely now and I'll be caning them tomorrow night!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Hit some big compounds last night

Squats - 10 (60kg, 70kg, 80kg), 1×6 (90kg), 1x5 (100kg, 110kg)

Bench press - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg, 75kg), 1×6 (80kg), 1x3 (90kg)

Deadlift - 1×10 (70kg, 90kg, 110kg, 130kg)

Military press - 1×10 (30kg, 35kg), 1×8 (50kg), 1×4 (60kg)

Barbell 21s X2 (35kg, 35kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Hit some big compounds last night
> 
> Squats - 10 (60kg, 70kg, 80kg), 1×6 (90kg), 1x5 (100kg, 110kg)
> 
> ...


thats one heck of a full body workout :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Life been getting in the way of training. ...still on the house hunt.. got another 6 to view between now and Saturday! Was free last night and went to the gym with a desire to squat...but there were 2 on it taking a lifetime with another two waiting so I just improvised a did a small mixture

Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg), 1x7 (80kg), 1x4 (90kg)

Incline Flys - 1x12 (17.5 kg), 1x10 (25kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 3x7 (25kg)

Low Row - 1x12 (55kg, 65kg, 75kg)

Dumbbell Curls / Twist wrist at top and lower - 3x12 (12.5kg), 1x10 (15kg) - crazy forearm pump!

I'll get over the weekend for sure, possibly get up nice and early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Last friday

Chest

Incline Bench Press - 10x10 (50kg) Little bit of German volume...Serious pump!

Flat Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Close Grip bench press - 3x10 (60kg)

Tricep work

Last night

Shoulders and a little chest

Dumbbell Press - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg)

Shrugs - 3x20 (60kg)

Flat Dumbbell press - 5x5 (32.5kg)

Incline DFumbbell Press - 5x5 (32.5kg + 35kg)

Eventful week...house viewings, birthday parties and an MRI last week on my long suffering, but mild back pain.. Got a call today and it turns out I have a 'protroduing disc' on my lower back. Essentially they are refering me to spinal specialists, it may take months before I am seen. I am a bit gutted... but I knew something was up. Going to have to give some serious considerations as to what I can do in the gym to not aggrevate anything.

I think first and foremost I need to concentrate on developing serious core strength. The lady on the phone specifically said to not do anythign like deadlifts which could make it worse. I think I just need to be super careful


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

at least they now know what it is mate, that's a big step in the right direction


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that but like bb said, at least they know what it is and you can adjust your training accordingly so as not to aggravate it. Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Been offline for a bit! Funny how you feel smaller after a week of not training....although I havent been eating as much and i am down 2 or 3lbs... I took a full week off training, body feels refreshed and ready to go again. I did a little chest and arms session on Sunday morning. Also got sale agreed on our first house that we both love....We've been flat out in the processes. Should all be underway now...and if we are really lucky we might even get in on the week after easter! Exciting times.. I think I'll be on for an early gym session on Thursday morning and will do some legs and core tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Been offline for a bit! Funny how you feel smaller after a week of not training....although I havent been eating as much and i am down 2 or 3lbs... I took a full week off training, body feels refreshed and ready to go again. I did a little chest and arms session on Sunday morning. Also got sale agreed on our first house that we both love....We've been flat out in the processes. Should all be underway now...and if we are really lucky we might even get in on the week after easter! Exciting times.. I think I'll be on for an early gym session on Thursday morning and will do some legs and core tonight.


great news on the house front mate :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Been bad at updating my log recently, between researching stuff for our new house and *work, time has flown. been at the physio a few times about my disc problem and adjusting my workouts to minimise risk.

Tuesday - Shoulders and Arms

Shoulder Press Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 50kg), 1x7 (60kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1x10 (35kg, 45kg, 55kg)

Rear Delt Machine - 1x10 (28kg, 35kg, 45kg)

Single Arm Tricep Extension - 1x10 (14kg, 18kg, 23kg)

Vbar Pushdowns - 1x10 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 70kg)

Seated Incline Bicep Curls - 1x10 (15kg, 15kg), 1x6 (17.5kg)

Single Arm Bicep Curl Machine - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Wednesday Night - Legs and a little core

Walking Lunges - 3x20 (14kg, 16kg, 20kg)*

Kettlebell Squats (ass to grass, long pause at bottom) - 3x14 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg)

Seated Calf raises - 3x20 (+30kg, 30kg, 35kg)

Bridges - 3x12 (25kg, 30kg, 35kg)

Plank 2x1 minute, 2x30 seconds side plank

This mornings - Chest and triceps

Flat Bench - 10x10 (60kg)

Lying Cable Flys - 3x12 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Single Arm Tricep Extension - 1x10 (15kg, 18kg, 23kg)

V Bar Pushdowns - 1x10 (40kg, 60kg, 70kg)

Single Arm Reverse Grip - 3x12 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

At least you're able to still make time for your workouts :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back, shoulders and a little arms n core

Pullups 2x10 (wide grip, neutral and chinup)

Machine shoulder press - 1x10 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg), 1x6 (55kg), 1x4 (60kg)

Rear delt fly machine - 1x10 (28kg, 35kg, 35kg, 42kg)

Lateral raise machine - 1x10 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg), 1x8 (55kg), 1x4 (60kg)

Incline dumbbell bicep curls - 3x10 (15kg)

Vbar pushdowns - 1x10 (45kg, 50kg, 55kg, 70kg)

Single arm tricep extensions - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg)

reguar plank - 2x60 seconds

one armed plank (each side) - 2x30 seconds

This and that

forearms

wrist curls - 5x12 (15kg) supinated, 5x12 (12.5kg) pronated

neutral grip pullups - 3x10*

seated calf raises - 3x20 (+20kg, 30kg, 35kg)

reguar plank - 2x65 seconds

one armed plank (each side) - 2x35 seconds


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Last night was a lot of shoulders, arms and core again. Extended planks out to 110 for full and 40 seconds on each side. Core is finally knackered. When I cough it hurts, so I'm happy! Gonna rest it tonight and keep hitting it, gotta train it hard as I feel it's been lacking somewhat compared to others.

Legs tonight and then a big chest GVT tomorrow morning. Haven't had a rest day since Saturday so I'm trying to keep it up and go hard this week.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Training a lot at the minute, but forgetfulness & laziness is affecting my log. Been going once or twice before work and 2 or 3 times after work and at the weekend. In two minds to do a little cut. I'm at 13 stone right now and feel I have added a decent little amount of muscle over the past few months, but what came with that is a little bit more padding around the love handles....more than i want. I'm going to introduce a little HIIT cardio session once or twice a week and evaluate it slowly. In no great rush and I don't want to destroy muscle quickly. Really enjoying the iron as always. Hope to be moved into our new house soon where I'll be installing a proper pullup bar and setting up a home gym for extra work!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Love the sound of the home gym mate :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Did lots of cable crunches last night, my core is in bits. Also did the stair master for 20 mins at a reasonably fast speed for a bit of conditioning. Felt great after it. Legs tonight and then up early to do chest


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cranked it up to 67.5kg, 10x10 benching yesterday morning before work with next to no rest in between sets. If I can manage 70 next week i'll be happy to then move onto something else, heavier weight, less reps and sets.

Then did a 4 sets of 20 heavy cable crunches later last night, finishing with 25 mins on stair master at 70 steps a minute, ridiculous sweating.

Resting today, saturday morning session then lazing about the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Back, Shoulders and a little Biceps - (Saturday)*

Pullups - 3x10 (Wide, Neutral, Chinup), with +5kg plate and chain attached.

Close Grip Seated Row - 1x12 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 75kg)

Lying Dumbbell Row - 3x12 (25kg) [protecting my temperamental lower disc]

Barbell Front Raise - 3x12 (20kg)

Dumbbell Side Laterals - 3x12 (10kg)

Face Pulls - 3x10 (35kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Ez Bar Curls - 1x10 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg)

*Little Back, Chest, Core, Arms - This morning*

Pullups - 2x10 (Wide, Neutral) - Bodyweight

Decline Bench Press - 1x10 (60kg, 70kg), 1x8 (75kg), 1x7 (80kg), 1x5 (85kg)

Flat Cable Flys - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg) Really Slow Negative, pec very sore - maybe hadnt recovered from last Thursday, felt like it was gonna rip off!

Dips - 3x10 - +5kg and chain attached.

Tricep Pushdowns - 1x10 (55kgm 65kg, 75kg)

Tricep Extension Machine - 3x10 (40kg)

Single Arm Bicep Curls, Machine - 1x10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg, 20kg) Pump!

Cable Crunches - 1x20 (60kg, 65kg, 70kg, 75kg)

Quite possibly forgot a few exercises, but it was a good one!

I just realised that I havent taken pics in so long today...So I did a couple of quick ones (rubbish pics I know haha)

My weight hasnt gone up that much since last time, maybe 3/4 of a stone, but I feel I have added a little bit more mass than last time. I feel stronger and its definitley the thickest I have ever been.

I just need to kick on, keep my log right and keep improving. I need to start tracking calories and macros etc, I have never done that with any degree of accuracy, just always strive to eat a lot of good food. I want to be bigger, but I dont want a gut to have to burn off, then losing any built muscle.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Different pose in last pictures posted so not easy to compare but IMO your delts and lats have definitely improved :thumb:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers mate! Once I get into this new house I'll have a bit of room to take some decent ones maybe haha


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Today I am pretty stoked!! I had kept a lifting log on a website server for a year or two....after moving hosts and losing touch with it, I found a database backup and got it all hooked up again, hooray! Thought it was lost forever. It's been almost two years since it had an update. Losing it kinda killed a bit of motivation to update fully on here. It had a strange sentimental value to me....but now I got it back.

Legs - Monday

Walking lunges with 2 kettlebells - 1×20 (14kg, 16kg, 20kg) [huge steps, low and slow]

Goblet squats - 1×12 (16kg, 20kg, 24kg), 1×10 (32kg)

Single leg low pulley cable curls [hamstrings] - 1×10 (15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg)

Seated calf raises - 1×20 (+20kg, 25kg), 1×10 (+30kg)

Floor glute ham raise - 3×8

Quick general upper with the missus - Tuesday

Pullups - 1×10 (wide, neutral, chinup)

Chest press machine - 1×10 (56kg, 63kg, 77kg)

Side lateral cable raises [really slow up and down] - 1×10 (10kg, 15kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Shoulder press machine - 1×10 (40kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Tricep vbar pushdowns - 1×10 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 75kg)

Single arm bicep curls [machine] - 1×10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg, 25kg)

Goblet squats - 3×12 (24kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> Today I am pretty stoked!! I had kept a lifting log on a website server for a year or two....after moving hosts and losing touch with it, I found a database backup and got it all hooked up again, hooray! Thought it was lost forever. It's been almost two years since it had an update. Losing it kinda killed a bit of motivation to update fully on here. It had a strange sentimental value to me....but now I got it back.
> 
> Legs - Monday
> 
> ...


its good to be able to look back, it helps put things in perspective.

I got a bit ****ed off at the loss of strength I suffered during my recent cut, but then I looked back at my log and saw I was still benching twice what I was 10 years ago.

If I can be push twice what I bench now in my 60's ..............................................Ill be on some kick ass TRT LOL


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> its good to be able to look back, it helps put things in perspective.
> 
> I got a bit ****ed off at the loss of strength I suffered during my recent cut, but then I looked back at my log and saw I was still benching twice what I was 10 years ago.
> 
> If I can be push twice what I bench now in my 60's ..............................................Ill be on some kick ass TRT LOL


Haha awesome mate! I'm on the midst of sorting out my nutrition and getting a lean bulk planned. !


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

6am Chesting

Flat bench - 1×10 (60kg, 70kg), 5x5 (75kg, 80kg, 80kg, 85kg, 85kg)

Incline dumbbell fly - 1×10 (15kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Dips - 3×10 (+5kg weight)

Tricep pushdown - 1×12 (45kg, 50kg, 55kg, 65kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Friday

Walking kettle bell lunges - 1×20 (15kg, 18kg, 20kg)

Goblet squats -1×12 (28kg, 32kg, 34kg)

Standing hamstring curls, single leg - 1×12 (18kg, 22kg, 24kg)

Seated calf raises - 1×20 (40kg, 40kg, 50kg) varied foot placement

Cable crunches - 1×20 (55kg, 60kg, 70kg, 75kg)

Saturday - upper body

Cable lateral raises - 2×12 (15kg, 17.5kg)

Arnold presses - 2×12 (15kg, 20kg, 22.5kg)

Facepulls - 1×10 (35kg, 40kg, 45kg)

Rear felt fly machine - 1×10 (35kg, 42kg), 1×8 (49kg)

Decline bench press - 1×10 (60kg, 70kg), 1×7 (80kg), 1×4 (90kg), 2×2 (100kg)

Seated dip - 1×10 (66kg, 77kg, 84kg)

Single arm bicep machine - 1×10 (20kg, 25kg, 30kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

*Tonight - Bit of back, shoulders, and a tiny bit of arms*

Pullups - 1x10 (Wide, Neutral, Chinup)

Lat Pulldown Behind the Head - 1x12 (42kg, 56kg, 63kg)

Close Grip Seated Row - 1x10 (45kg, 55kg, 65kg)

Cable Lateral Raise - 1x10 (15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg, 22.5kg)

Cable Front Raise - 3x12 (15kg)

Rear Delt Machine - 1x10 (38kg, 42kg, 48kg)

VBar Pushdowns - 1x10 (55kg, 60kg, 65kg), 1x6 (75kg)

Single Arm Bicep Curl Machine - 1x10 (20kg, 25kg, 25kg), 1x6 (30kg)

Everything super slow in both positive and negative phase.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

6am chest

Flat bench press - 1×10 (60kg, 70kg, 75kg), 1×8 (85kg), 1×3 (90kg)

Incline dumbbell fly - 1×10 (22kg, 24kg, 24kg)

Dips - 3×12

Skullcrushers - 3x12 (25kg, 30kg, 30kg)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zola said:


> 6am chest
> 
> Flat bench press - 1×10 (60kg, 70kg, 75kg), 1×8 (85kg), 1×3 (90kg)
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate :thumbup1:

Hows the plans for the home gym coming on?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good stuff mate 1:
> 
> Hows the plans for the home gym coming on?


Still not on the house mate! Coming up on 8 weeks. Not ideal but hopefully get there soon. I've keen keeping a close eye on Gumtree for Olympic weights and such. Just need to get in before buying haha


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Back, a little Shoulders & Biceps

Wide Grip Pullups - 3×10

One Arm Low Row - 2×12 (30kg, 35kg)

Single Arm Lever Pulldown - 1×12 (20kg, 30kg, 40kg, 40kg)

Lying Row - 1×10 (30kg, 35kg, 40kg)

Rear Delt Fly Machine - 1×12 (35kg, 42kg, 49kg)

Lateral Raise Machine - 1×10 (40kg, 45kg, 50kg), 1×6 (60kg)

Tricep Machine - 1×12 (40kg, 45kg, 50kg)

Seated Ezbar Curls - 1×12 (30kg, 35kg, 35kg), 1×7 (40kg)

Went to a seminar on Sunday at my mates gym with Dave Titterton, a 2 time Mr universe. Absolute gentleman and was a great thing to do on a Sunday. Very nice bloke and happy to answer any question.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Legs

Front Squat - 1×10 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 60kg)

Seated Calf Raises - 1×20 (+40kg, 40kg, 55kg), 1×12 (60kg)

Single Leg Lying Curls - 1×12 (14kg, 14kg, 18kg, 18kg)

Unusual sharp pain noted in upper back on front squat and end of set. Training cut short as a precaution. Muscle gel applied&#8230;.sore at night, but much better this morning. Gave me a bit of a scare !! Still 10% or so there, so resting today.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Better safe than sorry mate.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Been offline a long time ! We finally moved into our first house and I've been up to my eyes in wallpaper stripping, work in the attic etc. Training has been reduced to two or three times a week max....but I am getting more now which is nice. Our gym actually shut down as well so I have had to join a new one and just got my bearings now really.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Nearly 2 months since updating. Training been OK, picking up more now. Been knocking walls in in the house and making a right mess hah. Quite a distraction. Joined another gym now.... so I can go during lunchtimes which is great. Did chest on Monday and back on Tuesday. Going to do shoulders and arms today.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just be careful, you need some of those walls to keep the house standing :whistling:

good to read things are going so good for you mate :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oi......good to see you back...glad all is well. I should think knocking a house down is good training in itself....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------

